# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Greqia: Dashnorja e Perëndimit, Gruaja e Lindjes

## Uriel

Më poshtë do ju paraqes veprën e gazetarit të mirënjohur amerikan Robert D. Kaplan, i shquar për trajtimin e shumë zonave të nxehta konfliktesh, përfshirë dhe rajonin ballkanik. Subjekti i librit është një ndër aktorët kryesorë të politikëbërjes ballkanike të shek XX - Greqia. Lexim të këndshëm.


*Në Vend të Parathënies
*
Zgjedhjet lokale në Shqipëri, në tetorin e vitit 2000, ngritën vorbull ere si brenda në Shqipëri, ashtu edhe jashtë saj. Mospajtimet e dy kampeve kryesore politike në Shqipëri për zgjedhjet lokale dhe rezultatin e tyre ishin diçka e pritshme. Komuniteti ndërkombëtar nuk e mori për gjë shumë të madhe këtë vorbull. Përpjekjet e tyre u përqëndruan për të ulur gjakrat dhe për të legjitimuar zgjedhjet, ndërsa vërejtjet dhe rekomandimet për përmirësimet përkatëse do të bëheshin në një kohë më të vonë. Ajo që nuk ishte e pritshme, kur në pushtet në Shqipëri është Partia Socialiste, ishte qëndrimi qeveritar, joqeveritar, politik, fetar, i masmediave, etj., greke për zgjedhjet. Mund të thuhet se ai ishte disi kundë rrymës të qëndrimit ndërkombëtar. Për Greqinë shqetësim nuk përbënin zgjedhjet dhe procesi zgjedhor, në përgjithësi, nëse ai ishte ose jo ne përputhje me normat dhe standartet ndërkombëtare për zgjedhje të lira dhe të ndershme. Asaj i intersonte rezultati vetëm në një zonë të caktuar, - një tjetër rast ky për të nxjerrë në dritë edhe një element plotësues nga thelbi i orientimit dhe synimit të marrëdhënieve greke me Shqipërinë.

Në Himarë, koalicioni lokal shqiptar siguroi, në mënyrë të rregullt, Bashkinë e Himarës. Partia etnike e minoritetit grek humbi pavarësisht nga mbështetja e gjithëanshme, politike dhe financiare, greke, përfshi dërgimin e parlamentarëve dhe veprimtarinë e ambasadës greke në Shqipëri. Përballë atij angazhimi të plotë, koalicioni i bërë me atë rast ndoshta ka qenë ndër hapat më të mira të ndërmarra nga partitë e mëdha politike në Shqipëri. Themi ndoshta sepse duhet parë me shumë kujdes e gjithë ecuria e tij, se mos vallë ajo ka qenë lojë e pandershme e dikujt për të ndërkombëtarizuar artificialisht një problem që kurrë nuk ka pasur përmasa minoritare greke. Megjithatë, ai hap pati rëndësi jo vetëm për Himarën. Rëndësia më e madhe e tij është se demonstroi që kompromiset, koalicionet, janë krejt të mundshme, dhe se ka disa interesa që janë më të rëndësishme se ato thjesht partiake.

Përse Himara ishte aq e rëndësishme për Greqinë? Përse u angazhua e gjithë makineria e saj shtetërore, politike, joqeveritare, etj. për të ngritur vorbuj ere në shumë organizata ndërkombëtare, në legjislativët e vendeve të mëdha, dhe për t’i bërë presion Shqipërisë,në të gjitha mënyrat, të drejtpërdrejta dhe të tërthorta? A është e vërtetë që gjithçka qënka bërë nga “dëshira për të ndihmuar proceset demokratike në Shqipërinë fqinjë”? A është bindëse zhurma për “mbrojtjen e të drejtave të minoritetit grek në Shqipëri”? Megjithëse dihet se në Himarë gjithmonë kanë banuar shqiptarë, a ka patur ndonjëherë dëshmi të minoritetit grek atje, apo në Zadrimë, siç bëhen përpjekje të realizohet përmes Partisë, me bazë etnike greke, për të Drejtat e Njeriut? A do kishte logjike të ndërmerreshin veprime të tilla nëse nuk prekeshin interesa të caktuara, që nuk duket se kanë të bëjnë shumë me demokracinë dhe minoritetin në Shqipëri? A është ky një rast i veçantë, apo pjesë e një konstanteje të politikës greke? A janë mbajtur nga Greqia qëndrime ekskluziviste dhe nacionaliste edhe ndaj të tjerëve, apo për ta Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët janë diçka e veçantë? Cili mit, cilat synime politike, të unifikuara, përbëjnë atë forcë shtytëse, që gjeneron veprime të tilla? A janë këto karakteristika apo thjesht mbeturina atavike në trup të shëndoshë, të qytetëruar vlerash perëndimore? 

Këto pyetje, vetkuptohet, më lindën me shpejtësi, njera pas tjetrës, sapo shpërtheu lart e poshtë çështja Himarë dhe historia greke për të. Situata tepër dramatike në Shqipërinë e rrënuar nga 50 vjet komunizëm ekstrem, në të gjithë drejtimet, në mënyrë të veçantë në aspektin njerëzor, si karakter, psikikë dhe mendesi, mospajtimi ideologjik dhe orientimor i partive dhe i politikave në vend, tërheqjet centripete të interesave të veçanta të të huajve, përfshirë, specifikisht, ato të Greqisë dhe rolin e saj, veçmas dhe të bashkërenduar me të tjerë, shkrihen me vetë thelbin e pyetjeve të mësipërme. Ato, disa ose të gjitha, drejtpërdrejt ose tërthor, duhen trajtuar. 

Filluan të më kujtohen përvoja që kam përjetuar, në mënyrë të vecantë, gjatë detyrave në shërbimin diplomatik dhe në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare, në përgjithësi. M’u shfaqën, ndonëse jo në detaje, situata, veprime, qëndrime, komente, ndërhyrje dhe biseda, që ishin konsumuar gjatë këtyre 12 viteve. Me dëshirën për të bërë diçka, fillova të shfletoj pjesë të caktuara në disa mijëra faqe materiale të viteve të shërbimit diplomatik, dhe te tjera, që ruajnë një vlerë të veçantë në bibliotekën personale. Tek lexoja ato materiale, m’u duk sikur gjithçka ishte e freskët, sikur kishte ndodhur dje. Paralel, fillova shfletimin e një numri librash që pata lexuar për rajonin e Ballkanit, për të nxjerrë ato pjesë dhe ato momente që, sipas mendimit tim, vendeve të Ballkanit i kanë dhënë realisht notën që meriton.

Sa më tepër thellohesha dhe nxirrja shënime, aq më shumë më thellohej ndjenja e pasigurisë rreth asaj se cila përqasje do të ishte më e mira për të trajtuar atë çka kisha në mend: Duhej të vendosja midis: a) të shkruaja diçka nga vetja ime, bazuar në leximet, studimet, materialet, reflektimet,dhe përvojat personale dhe b) të përdorja diçka të tjetërkujt, në formën e përkthimit të një vepre apo libri, me një një parathënie të zgjeruar timen? Arrita në përfundimin se më i përshtatshëm ishte varianti i dytë.

Arsyeja ishte e thjeshte: po të preferohej i pari, ata, të cilëve nuk do t’i pëlqente botimi, do të fillonin sulmet me formula që tashmë i kanë të gatshme, si “botimi është bërë nga motive nacionaliste”, “ai ka nota të theksuara shoviniste shqiptare”, “paraqiten qëndrime ekstremiste”, “antigreke”, etj. Autorit nuk do t’i kurseheshin të njëjtat epitete. Prandaj, përvojat, mendimet, analizat e një të huaji asnjanës, shumë larg nga rajoni, bile përtej oqeanit, i plotësuar me një parathënie të zgjeruar, qe përqasja më e mirë. Lexuesi mos të habitet, por disa nga cilësimet e përmendura më lart janë përdorur, ndonëse jo në lidhje me një botim si ky që kemi në dorë. Për koalicionin në Himarë, ambasadori grek në OSBE, Prevendurakis, emër ky i njohur në Shqipëri, në ndërhyrjen e tij në Plenare të Këshillit të Përhershem të OSBE-së, kur diskutohej për zgjedhjet lokale në Shqipëri, ndërmjet të tjerave, nga burime te mirëinformuara nga brenda OSBE-së, është cituar të ketë thënë se ngjarja e Himares flet për nacionalizëm dhe shovinizëm të shfrenuar shqiptar.

Vendimi për librin që do të përktheja u mor shpejt. “Fantazma e Ballkanit” e Robert D. Kaplan, gazetar, historian, profesor universiteti në Los Anxhelos, shkrues i shumë artikujsh aktual per gazetën “International Herald Tribune”, i njohur në fushën e analizave politiko-historike, ishte për mua një libër i veçantë, i bukur, realist dhe tepër intrigues për Ballkanin. Ai libër i kushton një pjesë, në madhësinë e një novele me katër kapituj, Greqisë, siç thotë Kaplan, “vendit me të cilin isha lidhur me shumë fije shpirtërore”. Autori vazhdon, “unë kam jetuar shtatë vjet në Greqi ... flas dhe lexoj greqisht..., u njoha me gruan time në Greqi, u martova në Greqi dhe më lindi një djalë në Greqi”.  “Unë e dua Greqinë”, “atë vend real, më të këqijat dhe egërsitë e saj..., dhe jo një vend të pavërtetë...”. Më interesant është pohimi që bën se, “përvoja personale e jetës në Greqi e ka nxjerrë Greqinë në sytë e mi si një vend puro ballkanik. Ajo që e bënte Greqinë veçanërisht ballkanike, në vitet 1980-të ... ishte politika. Eshtë kjo arsyeja përse do të ndalem gjatë në atmosferën politike moderne të Greqisë, çështje kjo rreth të cilës pak është shkruar, në krahasim me tërë ato libra të shkruar për Greqinë”. 

Për këtë arsye, ky aspekt te “Në vend të parathënies” do të preket shkurt, duke u mjaftuar me ndonjë citim, si ky i opinionmbledhëses Dhimitras, që i pohon autorit të librit se, “Unë do të thoja se, në politikën tonë, ne jemi krejtësisht orientalë. Perëndimin ne e shohim si të ishim nga Lindja e Mesme ... Grekët janë martuar me Lindjen, Perëndimi është vetëm dashnorja jonë...”. Ndërsa Kaplan, më poshtë, shton: “Të bësh kronikën e epokës të Papandreut është, sipas mendimit tim, i vetmi veprim thelbësor për të kuptuar Greqinë e sotme”. Duket i pashmangshëm krahasimi, që vetiu të vjen në mend gjatë leximit, me Shqipërinë nën PPSH-në e E. Hoxhës për 50-vjet, apo me pothuajse kopjen e saj sot. 

Në themel të përkthimit të këtij libri qëndron dëshira për t’i dhënë lexuesit shqiptar një përshkrim dhe analizë të historisë të Greqisë antike dhe asaj bizantino-moderne, dhe një krahasim midis këtyre të dyjave, duke i vendosur zhvillimet në sfondin e mentalitetit, të psikikës, të jetës dhe të mitologjisë moderne politike që mbijeton në Greqi. Libri i Kaplanit, megjithëse aty-këtu shfaq disa shkëputje, që bëhen për arsye të moszgjatjes, të supozimit të njohurive të lexuesit, dhe të dinamizmit që kërkon ritmi gazetaresk, ofron, në mënyrë të veçantë, një këndvështrim analitik, shkencor, që një autor i paanshëm perëndimor, pa interesa specifike, i bën politikës moderne greke, orientimit dhe lëvizjeve të saj, ndërtimit të marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare, jetës të brendshme politike të PASOK-ut, Papandreve, miqësive me Gadafin dhe Causheskun, armiqësive me ndihmuesin më të madh të Greqisë - Amerikën, kundërvënieve ndaj NATO-s, kontrollit të pushtetit me metoda të mirëfillta terroriste dhe politike, etj., etj.

A ka shumë ndryshim midis Greqisë dhe fqinjëve të saj ballkanikë? A kanë ç’të mësojnë fqinjët nga “sistemi i vlerave demokratike” të Greqisë moderne, dhe a mundet ata të ndihmohen sinqerisht prej saj? “Në fund të fundit, jo vetëm demokracia, por edhe anarkia, janë fjalë greke”. Kaplan shkruan, “Pavarësisht nga një traditë që zbriste thellë në antikitet, sjellja politike e Greqisë në rajon nuk dukej se ishte më e arsyeshme se ajo e fqinjëve të saj në veri, tradita demokratike e të cilëve, në përgjithësi ka qenë joekzistente”. Shumë ujë ka rrjedhur, shumë gjëra kanë ndodhur e ndryshuar midis Greqisë antike dhe asaj moderne. “Greqia është ajo sitë e përjetshme, përmes së cilës duhet të kalojnë dyndjet e Lindjes për në Perëndim dhe të Perëndimit për në Lindje, të cilat njëherësh depozitojnë atje edhe llumin e tyre”.

Më duhet të bëj një sqarim. Përkthimin e kësaj pjese e nisa aspak i nxitur nga ndonjë ndjenjë negative për Greqinë, por vetëm nga shtysa për vendosjen e një ekuilibri kulturor dhe formues që, në lidhje me Greqinë, i sistemuar në këtë formë, ndoshta mungon për lexuesin tonë. Formimi i një imazhi realist, ku duhet të spikasë perceptimi se “jemi njëlloj”, ose me fare pak ndryshime, se të tjerët nuk kanë shumë gjëra më të mira nga ne (ndoshta përkundrazi), nevoja për të njohur sa më mirë vlerat reale dhe joartificiale, për të përvetësuar dhe marrë atë që është e mirë dhe ndihmuese prej kujtdo, dhe jo ndryshe, janë ndër objektivat e këtij botimi. Pra, sipas fjalëve të Kaplanit, “të dalë thelbi i çështjes: Greqia, sqepi më jugor i Gadishullit Ballkanik, e konsideruar vendlindja e kulturës dhe e sistemit të vlerave tona perëndimore, çfarë është, çfarë ka qenë dhe çfarë kurrë nuk ka qenë!”


*	*	* 

Historitë në këtë libër, si ajo e çifutëve të Selanikut, e kulturës dhe artit antik, e ndarjes me to dhe e ndikimit të tyre, e artistëve greke, e rolit të tyre në ringjalljen e emrit të Greqisë në Perëndim, e politikave dhe politikanëve grekë në çerekshekullin e fundit të shekullit 20-të, e Papandreve dhe PASOK-ut, në përgjigjësi, krejt raison d’etre i Greqisë, përshkruhen me forcë të madhe realizmi, argumenti logjik dhe intensitet fjale, që është vështirë të kundërshtohen apo të nënvleftësohen. Të krijohet përshtypja se ato histori dhe realitete i ngjajnë, pa shtrembërime, atij vetëmashtrimi dhe iluzioni që politikanët grekë i marrin për të vërteta. Sot, siç duket rëndom, vazhdohet në të njëjtën linjë që pat filluar rreth viteve 1880, pa menduar thellë se njerëzit, në epokën e bumit informatik, të informacionit në përgjithësi, të lëvizjes së lirë të njerëzve dhe ideve, të shoqërisë të hapur, civile e demokratike, arrijnë të kuptojnë mirë dhe shpejt fijet e dukshme dhe të padukshme, lëvizjet dhe synimet.

----------


## Uriel

Ngjarjet në disa “xhepa” të Ballkanit, në ato rajone ku stabilitetet vazhdojnë të rëndojnë, në radhë të parë, mbi njerëzit e vetë atyre vendeve, nuk duhen parë si fenomene të shkëputur. Ato janë pjesë e fenomeneve ballkanike, në përgjithësi, dhe e interesave të disave në Ballkan dhe jashtë tij, në veçanti. Në këto fenomene, rol thelbësor kanë luajtur, veçanërisht, politikat e disa ballkanikëve dhe disa vendeve ballkanike dhe të disa europianëve dhe vendeve europiane. Ndër vendet më kryesore, padyshim, rreshtohet Greqia. Botimi “Greqia - Dashnorja e Perëndimit, Gruaja e Lindjes” arrin të përshkruajë jetën e brendshme të Greqisë me aq vërtetësi sa mund nxirren, pa zor, deduksionet për rolin e saj, brenda dhe jashtë. “Në vend të parathënies” është një përpjekje plus për të përshkruar disa elementë plotësues e të nevojshëm për të kuptuar më mirë mesazhin e botimit. 

*	*	* 

Ballkani sot, në përgjithësi, duket se i ngjan një fëmije bastardh, pjellë e Perandorisë Osmane dhe imperializmit perëndimor të shekullit XIX. Deri vonë, gadishulli është administruar jo nga shtet-kombet, por nga dy perandori shumëetnike, ajo e Habsburgëve dhe ajo e Osmanllinjve. Ajo që e ka pasë dalluar Ballkanin nga  Europa Perëndimore, dhe që e dallon pjesërisht edhe sot, është se popujt që kanë jetuar në këtë gadishull, që në lashtësi, si dhe ata që u vendosën në kohë më të vona, kanë qenë në gjendje të ruajnë identitetin e tyre gjuhësor, kulturor, zakonor, artistik dhe etnik deri në ditët e sotme, dhe nuk kane qenë ndërsjelltas të asimilueshëm. Kjo, në vetvete, është një pasuri e madhe, por që mundet të keqpërdoret. Kur disa prej këtyre vendeve dhe disa drejtuesve të tyre iu morën mendtë nga vala rrëmbyese e nacionalizmit, që u ngrit në fillimet e shekullit XIX, dhe që duket se ka ende diçka për të thënë, identiteti i njerit filloi t’i imponohet identitetin të tjetrit dhe ta verë atë nën vete. Rezultati ka qenë, deri në dekadën e fundit të shekullit që sapo lamë pas, ai që parashikohej - shkatërrimtar.

Katastrofa e 10-vjeçarit të fundit të viteve 90-të, që u prodhua në truallin ballkanik nga një grup katilësh, të etur për pushtet dhe të verbuar nga ethet e nacionalizmit ekstrem, deri në racizëm, të kombinuar me përkatësi fetare dhe ëndrra të vjtetra, vërteton pikërisht këtë gjë. Ndërkohë perëndimi racional dhe i qytetëruar hiqej sikur nuk mund të duronte të dëgjonte më dhe të toleronte armiqësi gjaku, urrejtjesh të lashta dhe mitesh, që, në fakt, janë gurët themelues të vetë identitetit kulturor të Perëndimit.

Eshtë aq e vërtetë që nacionalizmi është krijim i iluminizmit sa ç’është i vërtetë edhe fakti se kultura botërore sot po bën përpjekje për ta zëvëndësuar atë. Por nacionalizmi ka qenë në veprim për dekada të tërë. Ai është transmetuar nga kodifikimi i gjuhëve kombëtare dhe nga krijimi i historive nacionale dhe të përziera. Mund të thuhet se nacionalizmi dhe pasionet që ai çliron kanë qenë, gjithashtu, si ajo shpata që është vrëngëllirë nga fuqitë e Europës - Franca, Anglia, Austro-Hungaria, Gjermania dhe Rusia - në luftën e tyre, për jetë a vdekje, kundër Perandorisë Osmane, si dhe e shtytjes ekspansioniste për toka e tregje.

Po të marrësh problemin osman, për shembull, nga cilado anë që ta shikosh atë, mund të arrihet në gjykimin se osmanllijtë përfaqësonin një lloj tjetër përbërje: Ata ishin myslimanë. Për saktësi duhet thënë edhe se ata ishin myslimanë të dobët, të korruptuar, me një sistem militarist. Si të tillë, ata ishin mbajtës të një besimi që, mbështetur në çfarë thamë më lart, mundësonte një model jonacional të organizimit shoqëror. Qytetet osmane, në krahasim me modën që mbizotëronte në Europe, pa bërë ndonjë gabim të madh, mund të përshkruhen si “parajsa” të tolerancës kozmopolite. Është fakt edhe se ato ishin qytete ku njerëzit e tre feve monoteiste, të një diversiteti të stërmadh gjuhësh dhe përbërjesh etnike, bashkëjetonin në një paqe relative. Qytete të tillë mbajnë emra si Shkupi, Sarajevo dhe Selaniku.

Është bërë e modës që sundimi osman në Ballkan të përshkruhet si zgjedhë nën të cilën vuajtën popullsitë e krishtera. Ka mundësi të ketë qenë edhe kështu, por ndoshta edhe jo, ose jo plotësisht. Analiza, për të qenë sa më afër të vërtetës, duhet t’i vendosë gjërat në kontekst të plotë, të gjërë dhe të përgjithshëm. Osmanët ishin sundimtarë të ashpër dhe kapriçiozë, ashtu si edhe paraardhësit e tyre bizantinë, ose greko-bizantinë. Por, është fakt se politika e tyre i dha të krishterëve, nën udhëheqjen shpirtërore të Patriarkanës Igumenike Ortodokse, hapsirë të gjerë për të organizuar shkolla, për të mbrojtur dhe zhvilluar gjuhën e liturgjisë të shenjtë (që qëlloi të ishte greqisht) në të gjithë Ballkanin, dhe të zhvilloheshin ekonomikisht. Mehmeti dekretoi greqishten si gjuhën e dytë të Perandorisë, dhe në Thrakë e Maqedoni, ajo përdorej në të gjithë komunikimet zyrtare, së bashku dhe paralel me turqishten osmane. Po grekët, çfarë kanë bërë në këto drejtime ndaj jogrekëve? Nuk mund të bëhet krahasim me atë që u zhvillua më vonë në territoret që lëshuan osmanllinjtë, kryesisht në territoret shqiptare, dhe në ato që iu “dhuruan” Greqisë. 

Shembuj të tjerë të nacionalizmave të shfrenuara ka jo pak. Më i fundit është ish-Jugosllavia. Jugosllavia e parë u themelua në vitin 1918. Kufijtë e saj dhe statusi i mionoriteteve u legjitimuan nga Paqa e Versajës, një dhuratë kjo e helmuar, që iu ofrua njerëzimit, nga një sintezë jo e drejtë e 14 pikave të Uillsonit dhe nga grykësitë e Fuqive të Mëdha. Duke mos pasur bazë të fortë ngjizëse, ajo u shkatërrua, u bë pluhur e hi 20 vjet më vonë nga makineria luftarake e diktaturës naziste. Jugosllavia e dytë u krijua, duke ndjekur po ato linja, pas Luftës së II Botërore. Edhe ajo, si ngjitje edhe më artificiale se e para, u shkatërrua dhe u shpërbë nga katër luftra të përgjakshme gjatë viteve 90-të ku, në mënyrë makabre, me kokat e prera të njerëzve u luajt edhe futboll. Sikur dy përpjekjet e para dështake të mos mjaftonin, përsëri mentalitet nostalgjike dhe remineshencat politike, ballkanike dhe europiane, të shekullit 19-të, duket se duan të krijojnë dhe të mbajnë në këmbe me paterica atë që absolutisht nuk mund të qëndrojë më - një Jugosllavi e tretë, më artificiale se dy të parat. Greqia luan një rol të ndjeshëm në këtë drejtim.

Trojet dhe vendet e Ballkanit kanë përjetuar dyndje, kryqëzata, pushtues, tiranë, perandori, federata, besime, mosbesime, herezi. Disa kanë qëndruar pak kohë, disa shumë kohë, disa kanë ikur, kanë tranzituar për në destinacione të tjera. Të gjitha këto kanë lënë gjurmë, diku më të thella, diku të pashlyeshme, diku më të vakëta e të zbehta, si mjegull. Banorët e Ballkanit, nga baticat dhe zbaticat e mbretërive, të shteteve nacionale, të principatave dhe perandorive jetëshkurtëra, që zëvëndësonin njera-tjetrën, kishin mësuar prej kohësh, bile mund të thuhet se e kishin bërë pjesë të lëkurës të tyre, një lloj parimi kamaleonist. Ata, me përjashtime të vogla, kishin asimiluar, si mënyrë mbijetese, artin e të gënjyerit tek prifti dhe mësuesi, tek xhandari dhe etnografi, tek regjistruesi dhe gazetari, dhe këto teknika i kishin perfeksionuar për përdorim, si ta lypte levoja.

Si të tillë, personazhet me dhe pa emer të botimit duken të rënduar dhe të tkurrur nga pesha e historisë. I gjithë vendi dhe gjeografia e tij shoqërore, ashtu si edhe ajo e Ballkanit, në përgjithësi, është formëzuar nga pretendime dhe kundërpretendime të identitetit etnik dhe fetar, të ndërgjegjes kombëtare, të mohimit të tjetrit. Ato objekte, ata njerëz, artistë, politikanë, profesorë, punëtorë, fshatarë, studentë të majtë, lëvrijnë midis miqësisë dhe armiqsisë, solidaritetit klasor dhe konfliktit vëllavrasës, dëshirës dhe xhelozisë, urisë dhe ngopjes, shtypjes dhe rezistencës, ashtu të shpërndarë në të gjithë vendin, si figura gjysmë-njerëz, gjysmë-kukulla, detyruese, por herë-herë frikësuese. Ata të gjithë lëvizin në një të tanishme, që, për ta kuptuar më mirë nga se është krijuar dhe formëzuar, duhet rrëmuar pak në thellësi të historisë. Pikërisht këtë ka bërë dhe ka paraqitur më mjeshtëri Kaplan. 

Dikush në Ballkan, si Greqia, me të drejtë krenohet për historinë e lashtë të Athinës Perikleiane, dhe për kontributin e madh dhe të pamohueshëm që ajo i dha qytetërimit. Sot duket sikur harrohet se ato bukuri magjepse kulture, arti dhe qytetërimi antik grek, patën vdekur kohë para lindjes të Jezu Krishtit. Dhe dy mijë vjetët e mëpasme të historisë greke harrohen në favor të asaj epoke. Por midis asaj epoke dhe Bizantit ku, në fakt, duhen kërkuar dhe ku realisht gjinden identiteti dhe rrënjët e qytetërimit modern grek, ose të Greqisë të sotme, hendeku është shumë i madh.

Mitologjia mbi të cilën është themeluar Greqia, duke shkuar thellë në të kaluarën, ka mundur të përvetësojë trashëgiminë shoqërore, morale dhe intelektuale të Athinës, Spartës, Maqedonisë të lashtë, Romës dhe Bizantit, dhe të pajtojë të papajtueshmet: demokracinë athinase me Aleksandrin e Madh, që grekët duan ta përvetësojnë patjetër, dhe politeizmin pagan me kristianizmin ortodoks. Rezultati ishte prodhimi i tiranisë së absolutes: gjithë ata që nuk janë me ne, janë kundër nesh, dhe gjithë ata që nuk janë tanët, nuk ekzistojnë. Stefani i Bizantit, fiolozof grek i shekullit të VI, citohet të ketë thënë, “Mitologjia është ajo që kurrë nuk ka qenë, por që gjithmonë është”.

Në simbiozë me nacionalizmin europian, ai mit e tjetërsoi veten në një mekanizëm të fuqishëm identitet-prodhues dhe, në fillimet e shekullit XIX, hodhi themelet e një shteti ekskluzivist dhe ekspansionist. Greqia, e vetme në tërë Ballkanin, qe në gjendje t’i bënte thirrje sofistikimit historik, që shkonte deri te trashëgimtarët e vetëafirmuar të Athinës së lashtë dhe Bizantit. Historia ka provuar se grekët kanë dalë më shumë të fituar nga ato veprime, ndonëse jo rrallë në kurriz të të tjerëve. 

Nuk do të kalonte shumë dhe ai mit do të sfidohej nga fqinjët rumunë, serbë, bullgarë, më vonë ata shqiptarë, dhe së fundi nga ata maqedonë. Të gjithë mobilizuan mitet e tyre themeluese dhe traditat e tyre heroike përballë atij realiteti. Në këtë rajon, ku martiri kombëtar për dikë është kriminel lufte për dikë tjetër, miti themelues i vendit të dikujt mund të jetë fare lehtë historia e armikut dhe e uzurpatorit për tjetrin. Një absurditet njerëzor që lehtësisht të çon në një relativizëm pasionant. Legjitimitetet filluan të përplasen dhe identitetet filluan të mohojnë njeri-tjetrin. Rezultati: një furi partenogjeneze kombëtare, që Cvajgu e quan “megalomania e të voglit”, shkatërroi ekstremitetin juglindor të kontinentit. Sipas disave, më e fuqishmja, më aktivja, më radikalja deri në nivel konstitucional, por që besohet për të kundërtën, është ajo që është parë dhe vazhdon të shihet në Greqi. Ajo gjë e frikshme duket se nuk ka mbaruar ende.
Më intensivisht se kudo tjetër, e vërteta dhe historia në Ballkan janë konsiderata nacionale. Në Greqi ato gjenerohen dhe riprodhohen, siç ka thënë një grek, nga mafia arkeologjike dhe nga një establishment akademik, që me shtetin ruan marrëdhënie incesti. Të hedhësh dyshim ndaj versionit të miratuar është njëlloj si t’i bësh korte rrezikut. Atje të thuhet në formën e këshillës, disa herë me të mirë, disa herë jo edhe aq, se çfarë mund të shkruhet dhe si duhet shkruar. Ndjeshmëria greke është ekstreme dhe shumë lehtë e lëndueshme. Ky realitet nuk merr parasysh se edhe popuj të tjerë mund të kenë të drejtë të barabartë të jenë po aq të ndjeshëm dhe të prekshem sa edhe ata. Por për ta, të tjerët thjesht nuk kanë rëndësi.

Greqia e vetëpërcaktuar trashëgimtare e Bizantit dhe depozituese e trashëgimisë së Athinës, është në të njëjtën kohë një vend i ri. Ajo është lëndë e parë bruto, krijimi dhe ekspansioni i së cilës bën pjesë në të njëtat forca që do të formëzonin Serbinë, Rumaninë, Bullgarinë, Shqipërinë dhe Maqedoninë. Megjithatë, ajo nuk do të ngurronte t’i mohonte shtetit fare të vogël fqinj në veri të drejtën për të ndërtuar përfaqësimin e tij për vete, ose një tjetri fqinj, po të vogël dhe në veri, të drejtën për të gëzuar kohezionin e tij kombëtar, pa probleme, dhe për të ecur drejt një të ardhmeje më të mirë europiane. Për sa kohë do të vazhdohen të tilla politika dhe qëndrime, kurrë nuk do t’i shpëtohet kritikave, komenteve dhe dyshimeve, pavarësisht se në çfarë forumesh je pjesëtar dhe sido që të përpiqesh të mbrohesh nën to.

Libri i Kapllanit nuk ofron zgjidhje. Ai konstaton ekzistencën e realiteteve dhe analizon e vërteton konstatimet e tij. Kështu, ai provon se, në Ballkan dhe për Ballkanin, nacionalizmi europian ka dështuar po ashtu si dështoi edhe internacionalizmi komunist. Politikat e sotme, lëvizjet si të breshkës, që anojnë më shumë nga status-quo-ia (shih Kosovën), rivaliteti i fuqive të jashtme për dominim, loja nën rrogoz me ëndërrat dhe objektivat e vjetra, nacionalizmi më i shfrenuar dhe më i egër pikërisht në ato vende ku burojnë kritikat ndaj të tjerëve për qëndrime nacionaliste, duan të thonë se trupi i vdekur i nacionalizmit ekskluzivist zor se mund të varroset lehtë.

Në Greqi, për shembull, Selanikut sot duket se i mungon e kaluara. Edhe ai zë i mekur, i zbehtë, i mbetur nga e kaluara, të ngjan me zërin e një shurdh-memeci. Sot Selaniku është bërë mbretëria e qetësisë për të kaluarën e tij. Ajo e kaluar është krejt e harruar. Për më tepër, ajo errësohet dhe mbytet nga kakofonia mjedisore e trafikut, që shungëllon në gjitha rrugicat e ngushta. Selaniku ka mbetur atje ku është, pas zjarrit të vitit 1917 dhe, përfundimisht, pas Luftës II Botërore, si një kujtim i gjallë për të përcaktuar se, për herë të parë në historinë e tij 2000 vjeçare, indi njerëzor i tij tani do të ishte grek, puro grek. E kaluara jogreke e tij as që përmendet. Sipas Karacas, studiues i historisë bizantine, “në mitologjinë politike greke, Selaniku mund të jetë vetëm grek.” 

Historia e çifutëve të Selanikut është vërtetë rrëqethëse. Edhe ato pak çifutë që mund të kenë mbetur ende, kanë pushuar së qeni “të tij”. Dhe të mos harrohet se çifutët mund të konsiderohen si themeluesit e Selanikut. Vetë çifutët i janë referuar Selanikut si “nëna e Izraelit”. Skiacki e ka përshkruar Selanikun si “kryeqytetin me shumicë dërrmuese çifute të Maqedonisë”, ndërsa Xhon Riid shtonte, “e gjithë qëndra e qytetit është një komunitet i madh çifutësh spanjollë”.

Sot, të gjitha shenjat e dukshme çifute janë tretur, janë zhdukur nga shfarosësi i madh i amnezisë së qëllimshme kolektive. Në Selanik, fare pak emra vendesh, sa mund të numërohen në gishtat e një dore, kanë mbetur në përdorim të përditshëm, të përbashkët, për të sugjeruar se tregtia, jeta politike, intelektuale dhe shpirtërore, dikur kanë pasë qenë më shumë çifute se sa turke apo greke. Nuk ka asnjë monument, asnjë pllakë përkujtimore, asnjë shesh publik, asnjë udhëkryq dhe as edhe një rrugicë, që të dëshmojë për të deportuarit dhe të zhdukurit. 

Për më tepër, nuk del askush që të flasë për krimin dhe shpërfilljen, që së bashku, shkaktuan deportimin dhe shfarosjen e elementit jogrek të tij. Në qendër të Selanikut, aty ku duhet të jetë zemra e tij, humneron një boshllëk prej katër shekujsh. Nga ky boshllëk rrezatohen fisurat e kujtesës, si të krisurat, në gurët e mermertë të varreve të shpërfytyruar të varrezave të dhunuara. “Në Selanik, si në asnjë vend tjetër në Greqi apo në ndonjë nga shtetet e pushtuara, gjermanët e shfrenuar nuk prishën ndonjë varrezë çifute me aq furi dhe egërsi, - shkruhet në In Memoriam, për historinë rrëqethëse të shfarosjes masive të komunitetit çifut të qytetit. - Sikur të mos kishte qenë nxitja e agjentëve vendas, as që do t’i kishte shkuar ndonjëherë në mend idea sakrilegj e shkatërrimit të nekropolit të lashtë çifut të Selanikut...”

----------


## Uriel

Universiteti i famshëm Aristotelian i Selanikut ruan një histori për t’u treguar. Ngutja për ta ndërtuar atë është tradhëtuar nga një ngutje tjetër për të fshehur diçka. Aty vërtetë kishte diçka për të fshehur! Sa prej studentëve dhe profesorëve që ngjisin dhe zbresin shkallët e tij çdo ditë e dinë se pikërisht nën këmbët e tyre ndodhet toka që dikur mbante varrezën më të madhe çifute të qytetit, dhe ndoshta me të madhen në botë? Nuk mund të gjesh as më të voglën shenjë, as edhe një tregues, sado të fshehur, as një pllakë të vogël përkujtimore, asgjë, që të sugjerojë se në këtë vend, në një truall dikur të bekuar, preheshin eshtrat dhe kujtimet e afro gjysmë milioni shpirtrash çifutë, për afro pesë shekujsh. Po të kthesh një gur rruge në Selanik, del në dritë një kore plage e pashëruar, thirrja e së cilës është ushtima e qetësisë. 

Zor se mund t’i akuzosh sot ata që propozuan që ajo të transformohej në park për t’i sjellë qytetit shëndet, për ta bërë atë më tërheqës në krahasim me keqësinë, shfrenimin dhe vandalizmin. Po ashtu, nuk mund të bëhet fajtore dëshira e disave për të shpejtuar zhvillimin e qytetit. Ajo që është skandaloze është se figurat publike, të zbukuruar me vello takti dhe dinjiteti, përfituan nga gjendja e terrorit në të cilin nazistët e kishin zhytur elementin çifut, dhe kërkuan ndërhyrjen djallëzore të teutonëve për ta kryer atë akt. Zbatimi i planit filloi në Sheshin e Lirisë në Selanik. Atje, si në portën e Aus-shvic-it, mesazhi ishte: “Arbeit macht frei!” (Puna të bën të lirë!) Por gjithëçka pat filluar më parë.

“Në vitet që pasuan luftën e madhe, Greqia iu vu punës në ndjekje të zbatimit të axhendës të saj në kurriz të shtetit të rrënuar osman... Shpërbërja e Perandorisë osmane i ofroi grekëve rastin të rimerrnin territoret e humbura...” Ata qenë inkurajuar të besonin se, “çfarëdo  që të bënin, Aleatët Perëndimorë pa diskutim që do të përkrahnin një komb të krishterë dhe trashëgimtarin e Greqisë të lashtë përkundrejt turqve myslimanë. Ky besim naiv ... bëri që grekët t’i futen rrugës të Megali Idesë: kthimit tek mëmëdheu i çdo pëllëmbe tokë të Greqisë historike.”

Me bekimin e protektorëve të vet anglezë dhe francezë, ajo iu bashkua, me entuziazëm, Deklaratës të Balfurit dhe nisi ekspeditën e saj për në Azinë e Vogël. Por llogaritë u bënë gabim. Zmbrapsja e dhunshme e forcës ekspedicionuese greke nga Azia e Vogël më 1922, pas një dekade lufte, solli me vete edhe shembjen e helenizmit në brigjet lindore të Egjeut. Selaniku u bë qyteti ku u grumbulluan qindra mijëra refugjatë, të uritur dhe tërë mllef, shumë prej të cilëve flisnin vetëm turqisht dhe kishin shumë pak përvojë nga mjedisi i sofistikuar kozmopolit, qytetas. 

Kjo situatë u shfrytëzua nga Partia Komuniste dhe u kanalizua në një lëvizje të madhe revolucionare, sindikaliste. Nga të pakënaqurit, ajo u kthye në një lëvizje dyshimi dhe armiqësie kundër popullsisë çifute, indigjene dhe punëtore të qytetit. Në vitin 1932, organizata protofashiste EEE (Bashkimi Kombëtar Helenik), sulmoi geton Kempbel dhe e dogji rrafsh për tokë. Programi, në versionin mesdhetar të asaj që për shekuj pat qenë rrjedhë normale e ngjarjeve në Poloni, Rusi dhe Ukrainë, nuk qe zbatuar në vakum ideologjik. E përditshmja “Makedonia”, që ndoshta botohet edhe sot në Selanik, nën të njëjtën pronësi familjare, pat krijuar një klimë ku antisemitizmi mund të gëzonte një lloj respekti. 

Cifutët nuk mund të mos e shihnin atë akullnajë që sa vinte e akumulohej në marrëdhëniet, ndonëse në sipërfaqe të përzemërta, me boset e tyre të rinj. A mund të kishin vepruar ndryshe? Në Greqi, idetë e solidaritetit të klasës punëtore dhe të unitetit ballkanik kishin kohë që përshkruheshin subversive. Detyra e asaj kohe ishte, të ndërtohej një shtet kombëtar, i siguruar mbi bazë etnike. Edhe sot flitet për unitet dhe bashkëpunim ballkanik, ai përshkruhet pozitiv, konstruktiv dhe i nevojshëm. Por, duket se thellë në psikikën e politikanëve grekë, ai mendohet i tillë që qendrën ta ketë në Greqi dhe të jetë nën kontroll e dominim grek (edhe territorialisht, nëse bëhet), dhe “kurdoherë me mjete demokratike e paqësore”. 

Grekët kurrë nuk do të kritikohen si grup, aq më pak për antisemitizëm apo për urrejtje racore. Ky do të ishte reagimi i kujtdo në Greqi, për arsye të krenarisë që lind nga ndjenja e fuqishme e të qenit grek. Por, vetë e drejta e të qenit grek, mbi atë të të qenurit serb, rumun, bullgar, turk, maqedon, shqiptar, etj., çfarë mund të shprehë tjetër, veç një nocioni racor? 

*	*	*  

Ka afro 100 vjet që politika greke ka filluar dhe vazhdon edhe sot propagandimin e nocionit apo të konceptit Epir i Veriut (Vorio Epir), dhe të pretendimeve për të. Propaganda, tepër intensive, deri e paskrupullt, gjithëkund, përfshirë, masivisht, mediat dhe sferat politike, ka bërë që nocioni “Vorio Epir” të përvetësohet dhe të përdoret sot edhe nga kancelari të ndryshme europiane e të tjera. Por ai përdoret në kuptimin e vet jo të vërtetë; ai trajtohet si një fenomen që ekziston, që përbën shqetësim dhe që kërkon një farë trajtimi dhe zgjidhjeje, pa u thelluar në vërtetësinë historike. 

Ndoshta jo krejtësisht në këtë sens, por thjesht si term referues për një territor gjeografik, i banuar nga një popullsi e caktuar greke, përsëri pa u thelluar sa duhet, ai është përdorur edhe nga autorë të ndryshëm perëndimorë, përfshirë edhe Kaplanin. “Njoftimet e mediave, në vend që të shpjegonin Greqinë moderne, nuk bënë gjë tjetër veçse hodhën dritë mbi injorancën e Perëndimit për shtrirjet më të gjëra dhe më të rëndësishme të historisë greke", shkruan Kaplan. Prandaj është gjetur me vend përfshirja në këtë “Në Vend të Parathënies” të disa paragrafëve informues për këtë çështje. 

Deri në vitet 1912-1913, me ndarjen e Ballkanit, sipas linjave që vendosi Kongresi i Berlinit, më 1878, termat apo nocionet Epir i Veriut (“Vorio Epir”, “Northern Epirus”) dhe vorioepirotë (“Vorioepirotes”), siç e quajnë grekët sot popullsinë që jeton atje, nuk janë përmendur absolutisht në asnjë dokument. Kjo pasqyron një realitet, sepse, në të vërtetë, termi “Vorio Epir” nuk përfaqëson ndonjë nocion gjeografik të Epirit si territor. 

Për të kuptuar drejt problemin e kufijve jugorë të Shqipërisë, duhen studiuar me vëmëndje ndarja administrative e Perandorisë Bizantine para pushtimit otoman, si dhe emërtimet që morën këto territore, në organizimin e shtetit otoman në shekullin XV e më tej. Në këtë kuadër, vend të posaçëm merr edhe Epiri, për të cilin, përmbledhtazi, pa pretenduar zbulime të reja, disa gjëra kryesore mund të thuhen me saktësi historike të provuar.

Epiri përbën një krahinë dhe njërin nga shtetet e Ilirisë të Jugut. Ai shtrihej në Malet e Vetëtimës (Akrokeraunet antike) dhe në rrjedhën e mesme të Vjosës, deri në gjirin e Ambrakisë, në Jug, dhe nga malet e Pindit në Lindje deri në brigjet e Detit Jon, në Perëndim. Si emër i përvetshëm gjeografik ai fillon të njihet nga fundi i shekullit VI p.e.r., deri sa në shekullin IV p.e.r. mori edhe kuptim të përcaktuar politik. 

Fiset që banonin në këtë trevë ishin Tesprotët, Kaonët dhe Molosët. Ato fise dolën në histori si forma politike më vete në Luftën e Peloponezit (432-404 p.e.s.) dhe ishin aleatë të Spartës më 429 p.e.r. Sundimtari i Molosëve,  Tarypa, krijoi edhe shtetin që u quajt Lidhja e Molosëve. Pas mesit të shekullit IV p.e.r., ata përfshihen nën ndikimin maqedon, por sundimtarët vendas vazhduan procesin e bashkimit më tej, derisa erdhën tek Aleanca Epirote, një shtet federalist i kohës  së Aleksandrit Molos (342-31 p.e.r.). Etapa e tretë është sundimi i Pirros (307-272 p.e.r.), i cili shtiu nën zotërim edhe pjesë të Maqedonisë, Tesalisë dhe disa krahina greke të Ambrakisë, Amfilokisë dhe Akarnanisë.

Shteti monarkik epirot humbi rëndësinë në vitet 30-të të shekullit III p.e.r. dhe u kthye në shtet republikan, i njohur me emrin Lidhja Epirote. Në vitin 167 p.e.r. ajo ra nën sundimin romak dhe pas vitit 148 p.e.r. u bë pjesë e provincës maqedone. Me reformën e Dioklicianit (fundi i shekullit III), emërtimi Epir shtrihet deri në brigjet e Vjosës dhe u quajt Epiri i Ri (Epir Nova), për t’u dalluar nga pjesa tradicionale, që u quajt Epiri i Vjetër (Epirus Vetus). Në trevën e Epirit të Vjetër, në fillim të shekullit XIII, u krijua i quajturi Despotati i Epirit dhe nga shekulli XV, nuk bëhej më dallim ndërmjet Epirit të Ri dhe të Vjetër. 

Pra, Epiri i Ri u krijua si provincë e prefekturës të Ilirikumit - Ilirisë, nga reformat e Dioklecianit. Ai përfshinte krahinat e Shqipërisë të sotme, qendrore dhe jugore, nga lumi Mat deri në lumin Vjosa, e qeverisej nga një konsullar, dhe kishte si qendër Dyrrahiumin. Edhe Epiri i Vjetër përfshihej në prefekturën e Ilirikumit, dhe shtrihej nga Lumi Vjosa, deri në gjirin e Ambrakisë, qeverisej nga një hegjemon dhe kishte si qendër Nikopolin (Prevezën e sotme).

Shumë autorë të lashtë si Herodoti, Tuqididi, Straboni, të cilët mbahen si baballarët e historisë greke, kanë arritur në konkluzione për përcaktimin e Epirit si territor dhe si popull, duke dëshmuar se kjo hapësirë (Epiri) nuk përfshinte pjesë të Greqisë. Sipas Strabonit, Greqia kufizohej me Akarnian (sot Malet e Pindit) dhe me Gjiun e Ambrakisë, në Veri, si dhe me territorin e quajtur Epir, të banuar nga barbarë, siç i quanin grekët e lashtë të gjithë ata që nuk flisnin greqisht. Pra, i takonin një race tjetër, barbarëve. Ka jo pak autorë dhe shkencëtarë seriozë europianë që kanë dëshmuar se Epiri nuk ka qenë ndonjëherë grek. Mund të përmenden edhe disa harta zyrtare, të botuara në Angli, Gjermani dhe Austro-Hungari, në shekujt e kaluar, ku përdoret termi Shqipëri e Jugut dhe jo përcaktimi Epir. 

Prandaj, koncepti gjeografik dhe politik i Epirit ka qenë ai që përshkruam, Epir i Vjetër dhe Epir i Ri. Ndarja dhe përcaktimi i Epirit në Epir të Veriut dhe, për rrjedhojë, edhe në Epir të Jugut, nuk ka asnjë vërtetësi historike. Termi Vorio Epir është një koncept, një nocion politik, falsifikim i së vërtetës historike për Epirin, për trashëgiminë dhe gjeografinë e tij. Ai është krijim i atyre qarqeve, të cilët, si platformë politike shtetërore, në Asamblenë Kombëtare të Greqisë, më 1844, përmes gojës së kryeministrit, Jan Koteli, shpallën “Megali-Idenë” (Idenë e Madhe) si themel të ekzistencës të Greqisë. Synimi ka qenë krijimi i një shteti të madh etnik grek në kufijtë e Perandorisë Bizantine, ku do të përfshiheshin edhe popullsi të tjera ballkanike (si shqiptarë, bullgarë, maqedonë, etj.). 

Ndër të tjera, objekt i kësaj platforme ishte përfshirja në shtetin grek të një pjese të tokave shqiptare, më specifikisht edhe krahinat e Korçës dhe Gjirokastrës (mundësisht edhe më shumë), që Fuqitë e Mëdha europiane i njohën si pjesë të shtetit shqiptar, pasi i dhuruan Greqisë rajonet më jugore shqiptare në Epir, si Camërinë dhe krahina të tjera, si Janinën e Kosturin. Për arritjen e këtij synimi u krijua, u përdor dhe vazhdon të përdoret, pa skrupull, koncepti i ashtuquajtur Vorio Epir. Kjo ka qenë baza e politikës greke gjatë shekujve 19-të dhe 20-të në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare. Fatkeqësisht, ajo edhe sot duket se predominon orientimin e politikës greke ndaj Shqipërisë, pavarësisht me çfarë velloje dhe etiketimi përpiqet të mbulohet.

*	*	*

Para se të jepen leksione për shumë aspekte të demokracisë, duhet bërë diçka tjetër. Diku në Selanik, dhe në Camëri, duhet ngritur një memorial, duhet vendosur një pllakë, sado e vogël, diçka që të shënojë atë që ka ndodhur, zhdukjen e gjithçkaje jogreke. Kur të njihet dhe të vlerësohet drejt e kaluara, në të gjithë përmasat e saj, kur të respektohen të tjerët dhe të drejtat e tyre, dhe me ta të sillet ashtu siç kërkohet që të tjerët të sillen dhe të të respektojnë, atëhere bëhesh i besueshëm dhe mund të kontribuosh si duhet në rajon. 

Botimi “Greqia - Dashnorja e Perëndimit, Gruaja e Lindjes” përbën një vlerë në duart e lexuesit tonë për pasurimin e mëtejshëm të njohurive rreth rajonit dhe fqinjëve. 


Zef  Mazi
Vjenë, mars 2001

----------


## Uriel

*Greqia: Dashnorja e Perëndimit, Gruaja e Lindjes
*
“Duke ndjekur traditën e arsyetimit dhe të hulumtimit empirik, Perëndimi turret dhe tejzgjatet përpara për të pushtuar botën; edhe Lindja, e nxitur nga forca të frikshme të subkoshiencës, po
ashtu, lëshohet përpara për të pushtuar botën. Greqia ndodhet diku në mes; ajo është udhëkryqi gjeografik dhe shpirtëror i botës.”

Nikos Kazanxaqis, “Raport Grekos”

*Kreu I
*
Lamtumirë Selanik


Në tetor të vitit 1990, lashë Manastirin e Rilës dhe u nisa në drejtim të kufirit jugor të Bullgarisë, nga ku, largësia deri në portin e qytetit të dytë më të madh të Greqisë, Selanikut, ishte vetëm 25 kilometra. Në Selanik, u ula në një kafene, i kthyer me fytyrë nga ujërat e ngrohta të detit Egje. Nga të dyja krahët, për kilometra të tëra, shtriheshin, përgjatë gjiut madhështor, në formë drapri, që puthej diku larg me horizontin, masive të mëdha pallatesh prej betoni, ngjyrë miu, me parvaze ballkonesh prej hekuri të ndryshkur, dhe me tabela pleksiglasi gjithëngjyrëshe, që reklamonin restorantet “fast food” ose dyqane dhe qendra video-lojërash. Flamuri grek, me shirita bardheblu, dukej sikur shkrepte i vetmuar atë muzg mbrëmjeje nga maja e Kullës së Bardhë, e ndërtuar në shekullin XV, që, siç më thotë linja ime e kujtesës, tani përbënte të vetmen relike që kishte mbetur nga dekadat dhe shekujt e para Luftës të II Botërore. Për gruan që u ul në karrigen përballë meje, në të njëjtën tryezë, ai flamur, që valvitej mbi këtë qytet, nuk përfaqësonte dlirësinë liberatore të rrënojave të mermerta, të vendosura mbi sfondin blu të detit, por realitetin e zymtë dhe pakompromis të Lindjes. 

Grekët janë njerëz të hedhur e qejfli nga natyra, dhe këto karakteristika i shoqërojnë plot xheste: pija e shijshme, hareja e gëzimi, dhe shqiptimi plasës i rrokjeve greke, janë krijuar ashtu që të theksohen mirë, me nofullat ngritur përpjetë dhe me duart e zgjatura përpara. Grekët e kalojnë një pjesë të mirë të ditës duke biseduar nëpër kafene. “Ne grekët jemi populli më i talentuar: e di ti se të harxhosh katër orë për të pirë një kafe të vogël është art”, më tha një herë, i ekzaltuar, ndonëse me një seriozitet qesharak, një miku im shkrimtar. Ndërsa gruaja, që qëndronte përballë meje, dukej qartë se ishte tepër e kursyer në lëvizje dhe, siç theksoi me një ton të ftohtë, ajo kishte kohë të lirë vetëm 45 minuta për të biseduar me mua. Ajo kishte flokë dhe sy të zinj, dhe një shikim të rreptë plagosës. “Nxirre bllokun e shënimeve,” më tha.

Selanikut,të cilit në greqisht i thonë Thessaloniki, i vunë këtë emër sepse Salonike quhesh gjysmëmotra e Aleksandrit të Madh. Ja si e skicoi Xhon Riid historinë e Selanikut kur mbërriti në këtë vend, në pranverën e vitit 1915:

Prej këtu Aleksandri lëshonte flotiljet e veta. Ai (Selaniku) kish qenë ... një metropol bizantin, i dyti pas Kostandinopojës, dhe e fundit pikë e fortë e asaj mbretërie romantike latine, ku karkasat e anijeve të thyera të kryqëtarëve kacavirreshin, si për t’u dhimbsur, brigjeve të Levantes, brigje të cilat ata i kishin fituar dhe i kishin humbur përsëri. Saraçenë dhe frankë... grekë, shqiptarë, romakë, normanë, lombardë, venedikas, finikias dhe turq kishin zëvëndësuar njeri-tjetrin si sundimtarë të saj, ndërkohë që Shën Pali e mërziste me vizitat dhe psallmet e Testamentit të Ri. Austria pothuajse e fitoi Selanikun aty nga mesi i Luftës së Dytë Ballkanike, Serbia dhe Greqia e prishën Aleancën Ballkanike për ta mbajtur këtë qytet, ndërsa Bullgaria u zhyt në një luftë shkatërrimtare për ta fituar atë. Selaniku është qyteti i asnjë kombi dhe i të gjithë kombeve.

Më tej Riid shtonte: “Por e gjithë qendra e qytetit është një komunitet i madh çifutësh spanjollë, të cilët Ferdinandi dhe Izabela i patën përzënë nga Spanja.”

Sipas specialistit anglez të Ballkanit, Nevill Forbs, i cili po ashtu shkruan nga pikëvrojtimi i vitit 1915: “ qyteti i Selanikut ishte dhe është pothuajse krejtsisht çifut, ndërsa në lagjet jashtë qytetit ka një përzierje të pazgjidhshme fshatrash turq, shqiptarë, grekë, bullgarë dhe serbë”. J. D. Burshie mendonte se “zgjidhja ideale” për të ardhmen e qytetit “do të ishte një republikë çifute dhe një port i lirë nën mbrojtjen e Fuqive të Mëdha”. Vetë çifutët, për shekuj, i janë referuar Selanikut si “Nëna e Izraelit”.

*	* 	*

 	Rena Mohlo, gruaja që rrinte ulur përballë meje, ishte çifute spanjolle, njera nga 850 çifutët që kanë mbetur në këtë qytet prej 1 milion grekësh; komunitetet bullgare, serbe dhe turke ishin edhe më të vegjël në numër. Rena kishte ardhur për të folur për një qytet që nuk ekzistonte më – në të njëjtën mënyrë, tërë pikëllim, siç flisnin grekët e Aleksandrisë për qytetin e tyre mesdhetar shumëetnik, po ashtu me një port tepër të madh në formë drapëri, që për shekuj me radhë ka pasë qenë sunduar nga grekët, por që tani është krejtësisht arab. Dhe faktet gulçonin me furi nga gjiri i Renës.

Të parët çifutë erdhën në Selanik në vitin 140 para Krishtit. Në vitin 53 të erës së re, Shën Pali, dmth. Rabbi Sauli i Tarsusit, predikoi në Sinagogën Ec Haim (Pema e Jetës) për tre Sabbath-e. (Sabath është festa javore, pushimi javor, sipas fesë hebraike, nga perëndimi i diellit, ditën e premte, deri në perëndimin e diellit ditën e shtunë - Shën.përkth.) Në vitin 1376 mbërritën çifutët nga Hungaria dhe Gjermania. Pas pushtimit të Selanikut nga turqit osmanë, në vitin 1492 njëzet mijë çifutë nga Spanja morën leje për t’u vendosur atje, duke e transformuar kështu rrënjësisht kulturën dhe karakterin demografik të qytetit. Në vitin 1493 erdhën çifutët nga Siçilia. Nga viti 1495 deri më 1497, pasi Inkuizicioni u shtri nga Spanja në Portugali, mbërritën këtu edhe çifutët e Portugalisë. Dhe Rena vazhdonte leksionin. “Më 1913 popullsia e Selanikut ishte 157 000 veta, e përbërë nga 80 mijë çifutë, 35 mijë turq, prej të cilëve 10-15 mijë ishin Domnes (çifutë, të cilët ishin konvertuar në myslimanë gjatë pushtimit osman), 30-35 mijë grekë, dhe 7-12 mijë bullgarë, serbë dhe shqiptarë.”

Renës i dilnin si breshëri tituj librash, plotësuar me emra autorësh, botuesish dhe data botimesh, për të mbështetur statistikat e saj dhe për të thënë, në fakt: “Shikojini të gjithë këta, që janë ulur përreth, në tryezat e tjera, se si flasin me duar e me këmbë. Tek ata gjen stilin, ndërsa unë të jap përmbajtjen. Unë po të sfidoj duke të kërkuar të kundërshtosh, nëse mundesh, cilindo prej fakteve të mia!

Njëri nga librat që përmendi Rena ishte “Lamtumirë Selanik”, i Leon Skiackit. Eshtë historia e një djali që po rritej në të mbyllur të epokës Osmane në një qytet të përgjumur kopshtesh, minaresh, muresh të lyer me të bardhë, qepenash jeshilë dhe çatish tjegullkuqe. Më vonë munda ta gjej atë libër, që ishte shtypur shumë kohë më parë, në bibliotekën e Këshillit Britanik në Selanik. Skiacki e përshkruan Selanikun e asaj kohe si  “kryeqytetin, në shumicë dërrmuese çifute” të Maqedonisë. Kur ishte në shkollë, në klasën e tij prej 15 nxënësish, vetëm njëri ishte grek. Këtë autori e quan “pjesa realisht e drejtë e qytetit”. Ai është një libër kujtimesh, i ngarkuar me shpresa historike: “Shekulli po i afrohej mbylljes. Si vjedhurazi, si pa u ndjerë, Perëndimi po penetron me ngadalë, duke u përpjekur ta ndjellë Lindjen me mrekullitë e tij.”

Në të kapërcyell të shekullit, po shembej, më në fund, tirania reaksionare e sulltanëve turq këtu në Maqedoninë greke. Ndërkohë, vazhdonte të mbizotëronte frika dhe pasiguria; në një rajon me një larmi të madhe etnish, çifutët kishin ngritur strofullën e tyre. Ndoshta për shkak se pat qenë shtypur prej shumë kohësh, nacionalizmi intolerant, i bullgarëve, të cilët kishin pushtuar pjesët e brendshme përreth Selanikut, dhe i grekëve, të cilët kishin pushtuar gjithë territorin nga jugu, përbënte një tirani shumë më kërcënuese se ajo e turqve perandorakë. “Duhet ta kuptoni klimën, - tha Rena. - Më 1913, grekët thyen dhe bastisën katërqind dyqane çifutësh, për shkak të një thashethemi, se gjoja çifutët kishin helmuar puset e ujit.” Ja si e përshkruan Nikos Kazanxaqis, te “Raport Grekos”, në variantin e tij, anti-semitizmin në Greqinë e kësaj periudhe:

“Unë doja të mësoja hebraisht, për të lexuar Testamentin e Vjetër në origjinal... im atë thirri Rabbinin dhe u morën vesh që unë të shkoja tek ai tri herë në javë për të marrë mësime... Kur e morën vesh miqtë dhe kushërinjtë tanë, atyre iu ngritën qimet e kokës përpjetë dhe, në inat e sipër, vrapuan tek im atë. “A e di ti, more, se çfarë po bën!?”, i klithën në surrat. “A ke ndonjë pikë ndjenje për tët bir, apo jo? A nuk e di ti, more, se të Premten e Mirë këta kryqtarë fëmijët i shkojnë, me radhë, në hell dhe u pinë gjakun?”

Më 1916, trupat greke pushtuan Selanikun. Më 1917 ra një zjarr i madh, që e rrafshoi krejt seksionin çifut të qytetit, përfshirë edhe 34 sinagoga. Numri i të pastrehëve arriti në 73 448, prej të cilëve 53 737 ishin çifutë. “E megjithatë, - theksoi Rena,  - Selaniku ishte ‘qytet çifut’. Lingua franca, dhe gjuha e fëmijëve që loznin rrugëve, ishte çifuto-spanjolle (Ladino). Deri në vitin 1923, kur ligji grek e detyroi atë të qëndronte hapur, porti rregullisht mbyllej për shabbat (Sabbath-in çifut). Atë vit, 100 mijë refugjatë grekë nga Azia e Vogël u rivendosën në Selanik, që kohët e fundit u pushtua nga ushtria turke, nën drejtimin e një udhëheqësi nacionalist, Mustafa Qemal - Ataturku. Cifutët lejuan që shkollat e tyre të përdoreshin si strehimore për refugjatët. Për kësaj kohe bukur të gjatë, fëmijët çifutë nuk mundnin të shkonin në shkolla,” - tha Rena me një zë dhe ton që nuk e fshihte mllefin gjithnjë në rritje.

	Kur gjermanët pushtuan Selanikun, në prill të vitit 1941, çifutët përbënin komunitetin e dytë më të madh pas grekëve. Megjithëse madhësia e komunitetit ishte zvogëluar, Selaniku përsëri ishte kryeqyteti kulturor i çifutërisë sefardike (spanjolle). “Gjermanëve iu deshën dy vjet rresht punë, ditë për ditë, për t’i plaçkitur Selanikut çifut thesaret e tij artistike, - tha Rena. - U deshën 15 trena të mbushur plotepërplot, për 5 muaj me radhë, për ta boshatisur Selanikun nga çifutët e tij. I gjithë qyteti u dërgua në kamp përqëndrimi. U shkatërruan të 500 mijë varret e varrezave, ndoshta më e madhja varrezë çifute në botë”. Atë çast ajo më tregoi fotografinë e një pishine, të ndërtuar nga gjermanët, e që ishte e rrethuar me gurë varresh çifute.

----------


## Uriel

Prej krejt qyteteve në Europën e pushtuar nga nazistët, Selaniku rreshtohej i pari për nga numri i viktimave çifute: 54 050 veta, nga një numër i përgjithshëm popullsie çifute prej 56 000 vetash, ose 96,5 përqind, u shfarosën në Ausshvic, Birkenau dhe Bergen-Belzen. Rrethimi i suksesshëm dhe deportimi i çifutëve të Selanikut ndihmoi që emri i Adolf Ajhman-it të bëhej i famshëm për të keq. Në fillimet e viteve 90-të, Alois Bruner (edhe ai austriak, si Ajhman-i) kërkohej në Siri posaçërisht për krimet e kryera në Selanik.

Kur nazistët pushtuan Selanikun, e ëma e Renës shpëtoi duke mundur të kalonte në Greqinë qëndrore, që, në atë kohë, ishte nën pushtimin italian. Me dokumente identiteti false, i ati i Renës shpëtoi dhe iku në Athinë, ku shiste letra cigaresh. “Dita e çlirimit të Athinës ishte dita më e madhe në jetën e time, më pat thënë ai, më e madhe se ditët kur më kanë lindët ju fëmijët e mi, apo nipat e mbesat.”

Tani Rena po i afrohej zemrës të mesazhit të saj: “Përpara pushtimit gjerman, çifutët kanë pasur pronë 12 mijë shtëpi në Selanik. Pas luftës, ata paraqitën vetëm gjashtëqind kërkesa. Autoritetet greke nisën procedurat vetëm për tridhjetë prej tyre. Sot, në Universitetin e Selanikut nuk ka as edhe një departament të vetëm, as edhe një kurs, asgjë prej gjëje për çifutët ose për turqit, apo për cilindo komunitet tjetër. Nuk gjendet kurrgjë as në institutet historike. Asgjë prej gjëje nuk egziston në muzeumet e qytetit. As edhe një libër nuk gjendet në libraritë greke. Kurrgjë! Sikur ne të mos kishim qenë kurrë këtu.

	“A e dini se ku ndodhet sheshi i lojërave, ku çdo vit organizohet panairi i tregtisë, dhe ku Kryeministri mban edhe fjalim? Ai është ndërtuar mbi varrezat e çifutëve. Ndërsa sot aty nuk gjendet as edhe të paktën një pllakë përkujtimore. Asgjë prej gjëje!”

Rena u ngrit, gati për të shkuar. Ajo kishte takim tjetër.
Rena nuk pati ekzagjeruar asgjë në ato që tha. Pas 45 vjetësh, Bashkia e Selanikut ende nuk ka marrë asnjë veprim ndaj një kërkese për të emëruar një rrugë të qytetit, cilëndo prej rrugëve, “Rruga e martirëve çifutë”. Fshirja nga faqa e dheut e së kaluarës shumëetnike të qytetit ka qenë aq e plotë sa mbetesh pa mend. Fjalimet rreth Selanikut, gjatë gjithë periudhës të pasluftës, nga ana e politikanëve grekë të të gjitha ngjyrave të spektrit politik, shumë rrallë (për të mos thënë kurrë) kanë përmbajtur ndonjë referencë apo kanë treguar një farë respekti ndaj faqes jogreke të së kaluarës të qytetit. Në sytë e grekut, Selaniku dhe pjesa tjetër e Maqedonisë kanë qenë, janë dhe kurdoherë do të jenë puro greke.

Libraria e Molo’s, pronë e vjehrrit të Renës, Saulit, çelur nga para-ardhësit e tij më 1870, më e vjetra në qytet, në “10 Cimiski Street”, ka mbetur e vetmja relikë ende gjallë e Selanikut çifut. Në skajin lindor të qytetit, kilometra larg pas blloqeve të betonit dhe fasadave ndryshe nga njera tjetra, ngrihet Vila Mozdah, një bukuri arkitekturore, e cila është pronë dhe mban emrin e një familjeje në zë nga çifutët spanjollë. Flamuri bardheblu grek valvitej mbi çatinë e rrubullakët, në formë kubeje, që mbështetej mbi kolonat e kolonadat e bardha neoklasike, përreth mureve të shtëpisë. Jashtë nuk ka asnjë pllakë të shkruar, dhe askund, në asnjë libër turistik lokal, nuk përmendet e kaluara jogreke e asaj godine.

Barrën e rëndë të krejt çështjes së Selanikut çifut ia shkarkova një mikut tim greko-amerikan, Aristidh D. Karacas. Karacas, specialist i historisë bizantine, është anëtar aktiv i lobit grek dhe botues librash akademikë për çështje që kanë të bëjnë më Greqinë, moderne dhe të lashtë. Firma e Karacasit do të botonte së afërmi një libër për çifutët e Selanikut.

Ja çfarë tha ai: “Gjatë gjithë kohës, nga antikiteti klasik deri në fillimet e shekullit 15-të, Selaniku ka qenë qytet grek. Grekët u përzunë nga turqit osmanë, të cilët, më pas, mirëpritën çifutët. Dhe është e vërtetë, çifutët e kanë dominuar Selanikun për 500 vjet; në terma historike, ata e ruajtën qytetin për grekët, të cilët e rimorën vetëm në shekullin 20-të, pjesërisht për shkak të një dëbimi tjetër që bënë turqit, kësaj here nga Azia e Vogël për në Selanik. Por në mitologjinë politike greke, Selaniku mund të jetë vetëm grek. As që mund të përmenden çifutët. Ngritja e një ndërgjegjeje kombëtare në këtë pjesë të botës do të thotë, herë-herë, se ajo që gjithëkush e di privatisht është ajo që kurrë nuk mund të thuhet ose të pranohet publikisht.” Më pas Karacas citoi një filozof grek të shekullit VI, Stefani i Bizantit: “Mitologjia është ajo që kurrë nuk ka qenë, por që gjithmonë është”.

Me fjalë të tjera, kishte pak gjëra të pazakonta nga e gjithë ajo histori. Ashtu siç çanë, me dhunë, Serbia, Shqipëria, Rumania dhe Bullgaria për të dalë nga pazhvillimi dhe nëndheu i tiranisë dhe i diversitetit osman, dhe për të ngritur shtete etnikisht të njësuar, ashtu bëri edhe Greqia. Ashtu si kujtesa e shqiptarëve është fshirë nga serbët, ajo e Epirit të Veriut grek është fshirë nga shqiptarët, ajo e hungarezëve nga rumunët, dhe ajo e turqeve nga bullgarët, po ashtu është fshirë nga grekët kujtesa e çifutëve të Selanikut dhe e grupeve të tjera etnike. Greqia ështe pjesë e modelit ballkanik, veçanërisht në këtë qytet, në ish kryeqytetin e Maqedonisë së epokës osmane.

Kësisoj, më në fund, po mbërrij tek thelbi i çështjes: Greqia, sqepi më jugor i Gadishullit Ballkanik, e konsideruar vendlindja e kulturës dhe e sistemit të vlerave tona perëndimore, çfarë është, çfarë ka qenë dhe çfarë kurrë nuk ka qenë!

Unë kam jetuar shtatë vjet në Greqi dhe e kam vizituar atë shpesh si para kësaj kohe edhe pasi jam larguar. Unë flas dhe lexoj greqisht, ndonëse keq. Unë u njoha me gruan time në Greqi, u martova në Greqi dhe më lindi një djalë në Greqi. Unë e dua Greqinë. Por Greqia që unë dua është një vend real, me të këqiat dhe egërsitë e saj, dhe me gjithëçka tjetër, dhe jo një vend i pavërtetë, i klasicistëve universitarë apo i pllakateve turistike.

Për shkak se unë nuk kam patur ndonjë “përvojë turistike” në Greqi aq sa kam patur “përvojë jete”, qëndrimi im ndaj Greqisë është më obsesiv sesa qëndrimi im ndaj pjesës tjetër të Ballkanit. Përvoja personale e jetës në Greqi e ka nxjerrë Greqinë, në sytë e mi, si një vend puro ballkanik. Ajo që e bënte Greqinë veçanërisht ballkanike në vitet 1980-të, kur kam jetuar atje, ishte politika. Eshtë kjo arsyeja përse do të ndalem gjatë në atmosferën politike moderne të Greqisë, çështje kjo rreth të cilës pak është shkruar, në krahasim me tërë ato libra turistikë të shkruar për Greqinë.

Para përfundimit të Luftës së Ftohtë, kur ekzistenca e Traktatit të Varshavës impononte një ndarje artificiale midis Greqisë dhe fqinjëve të saj veriorë, vetëm perëndimorët si unë, që jetonin në Greqi, arritën ta kuptonin se sa ballkanike është Greqia. Ata nga jashtë ishin të vendosur ta shikonin Greqinë thjesht si një vend mesdhetar dhe perëndimor: mallkuar qofshin faktet! Kur ia nisa punës për këtë libër në vitin 1989, kur Maqedonia njihej vetëm si vendlindja e Aleksandrit të Madh dhe jo si problem gjeopolitik, siç është sot, njerëz të ndryshëm më këshilluan që të mos e përfshija Greqinë në këtë libër, “pasi ajo nuk është pjesë e mirëfilltë e Ballkanit”. Unë i kundërshtova. Ngjarjet vërtetuan se kisha patur të drejtë. Me fillimet e viteve 1990-të, Greqia gjithnjë e më shumë ishte në krye të lajmeve në lidhje me mosmarrëveshjet kufitare me Maqedoninë dhe Shqipërinë jugore. Dhe, pavarësisht nga një traditë demokratike, që zbriste thellë në antikitet, sjellja politike e Greqisë në rajon nuk dukej se ishte më e arsyeshme se ajo e fqinjëve të saj në veri, tradita demokratike e të cilëve, në përgjithësi, ka qenë jo-ekzistente. 

Për herë të parë në Greqi arrita me tren nga Jugosllavia. Herën e dytë shkova nga Bullgaria, po ashtu me tren. Herën e tretë udhëtova me autobus nga Shqipëria. Secilën herë, tek kaloja kufirin për në Greqi, më binte menjëherë në sy një vazhdimësi: vargmalet, kostumet popullore, ritmet muzikore, racat dhe fetë, të gjitha këto të ndërthurura dhe të mpleksura thellë me ato të vendeve që sapo i kisha lënë pas. Dhe kjo është si kudo tjetër në Ballkan, ku racat dhe kulturat përplasen, dhe ku vendosjet e popullsive të grupeve nacionale jo kurdoherë përputhen me kufijtë nacionalë. Ishte pikërisht kjo lloj mpleksjeje dhe ndërthurjeje që kundërshtoheshin dhe mohoheshin me mllefin dhe emocionin më të madh.

“Në Greqi nuk jeton asnjë turk, - më tha një herë ish zëvëndësministri i Jashtëm i Greqisë, Janis Kapsis. - Ka vetëm disa grekë të cilët kanë qëlluar të jenë myslimanë dhe që kanë qëlluar të flasin turqisht me njeri-tjetrin. Po kështu, në Greqi nuk ka asnjë maqedon ...”, turfulloi Kapsis. Nuk kishte burrë nëne që të mund ta ndalte së foluri. Gjatë gjithë viteve që kam jetuar në Greqi, nga 1982 deri në fund të vitit 1989, kurrë nuk kam dëgjuar ndonjë grek, me përjashtim të rrallë të ndonjë politikani të mirënjohur, të ngrejë çështjen e Mermerëve të Partenonit (Elgin) dhe të mospranimit të Muzeumit Britanik për t’ia kthyer ato Greqisë. Dhe nëse ajo çështje, që  pati aq shumë publicitet në Perëndim, ngrihej nga një i huaj, nuk më ka ndodhur asnjëherë të dëgjoja një grek vendali që të fliste gjatë apo me emocione për këtë çështje. Ndërkohë, kam harxhuar orë të tëra të jetës sime ulur rreth tryezave greke, duke dëgjuar paroksizma të shfrenuara urrejtjeje për çështje të tilla si, turqit dhe Kostandinopoja, serbët dhe Maqedonia, dhe minoriteti i persekutuar grek në Shqipëri. Kur arrita në Greqi nga Maqedonia dhe nga Bullgaria më 1990-n, u përpoqa t’u shpjegoja një grupi miqsh grekë pozitën e maqedonëve sllavë. Ata shkumbuan dhe, praktikisht, të gjithë në një zë, thanë: “ Thjesht se ty ta kanë mbushur kokën me brroçkulla e rrena ata magjypët e fëlliqur në Shkup, nuk e bën ngjarjen të vërtetë!” Për këta grekë, të gjithë sllavët, që e quajnë veten “maqedonë”, ishin “magjypë të fëlliqur”. 

Kjo është arsyeja që kur arrita në Greqi nga Bullgaria më 1990, nuk m’u duk aspak se isha larguar nga Ballkani, por sikur kisha hyrë në vendin që më së miri mund ta përmblidhte dhe ta shpjegonte Ballkanin. Ikona na ishte zbulim grek. Kisha ortodokse greke na ishte nëna e gjitha kishave ortodokse lindore. Perandoria Bizantine në thelb na paskish qenë perandori greke. Turqit osmanë paskeshin sunduar përmes grekëve - nga Fanari, distrikti i pasur i Kostandinopojës - që shpesh ka nxjerrë diplomatë dhe guvernatorë lokale në gjithë pjesën europiane të perandorisë turke. Konstandinopoja është fjalë greke për një qytet historikisht grek. Edhe fjala turke për atë vend, Stamboll, është shtrembërim i frazës greke is tin poli (“për në qytet”). Trupat elitë të ushtrisë osmane, jeniçerët, paskeshin pasur shumë grekë, të cilët u ishin marrë prindërve kur kishin qenë fëmijë të mitur dhe ishin rritur në garnizonet e sulltanit. Alfabeti cirilik, i përdorur në Bullgari, Serbi, Maqedoni dhe Rusi, paska dalë nga alfabeti grek, kur dy murgj, Cirili dhe Metodiusi u larguan nga Selaniku, në shekullin IX të erës sonë së re, për të rekrutuar dhe konvertuar sa më shumë nga radhët e sllavëve. (Ndër sllavët e Ballkanit, vetëm kroatët janë të gjithë katolikë - Shën.përkth.)

----------


## Uriel

Raca moderne greke përbëhet nga një përzierje grekësh, turqish, shqiptarësh, rumunësh, sllavësh të zgjedhur dhe të tjerë, të cilët kishin emigruar në jug, pranë ujërave të ngrohtë atje poshtë, në zgrip të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Fakti që pak pakica të dallueshme kanë mbijetuar në Greqi dëshmon për fuqinë thithëse, asimiluese të kulturës greke. Fshatarët e Sulit në perëndim të Greqisë, për shembull, dhe banorët e ishujve Specai dhe Hydra në Egje, kanë qenë me origjinë të pastër shqiptare. 

“Greqia e trashëgimisë klasike dhe e filhelenizmit romantik ka perënduar, por sidoqoftë, ajo asnjëherë nuk ka qenë shumë domethënëse për gjendjen në Greqi, - shkruan Filip Sherrard, një përkthyes i poezisë moderne greke. - Greqia ... kurrë nuk ka pasur Mesjetë, ashtu siç e kuptojmë ne, as Rilindje, ashtu siç e kuptojmë ne atë, apo epoke të Iluminizmit. Atje nuk ka ndodhur ajo rritje dhe ngritje e arsyes përtej pjesës tjetër të jetës.”

Greqia është porti i fundit europian ku mund të ndalesh, ku Ballkani fillon të shkrihet krejtësisht me Lindjen, dhe të thithet prej saj. Si e tillë, duke iu përqasur asaj nga një drejtim i kundërt, Greqia është edhe pika ku ajri i Perëndimit nis të shpërbëjë dhe të shpërndajë logjikën dërrmuese dhe abstrakte të shkretëtirave të Mesopotamit dhe të Egjiptit. Mbi të gjitha, kjo ka qenë edhe arritja përfundimtare e Athinës perikleiane (dhe me zgjatim, edhe e Perëndimit): t’i japësh frymëmarrje humanizmi - dashurie për individin - inhumanizmit të Lindjes, që në atë kohë emblemizohej nga tiranitë e Egjiptit, Persisë dhe Babilonisë së lashtë. Këtë proces e pashë të gjallonte në Muzeun Kombëtar Arkeologjik në Athinë, ku statujat e rrepta dhe impersonale të Epokës së Bronzit të hershëm dhe të mesmë, që bartnin ndikimet e forta të Egjiptit faraonik, gradualisht kishin arritur të rrumbullakosnin, njeri pas tjetrit, tipare, të metamorfozuar gjatë dy mijëvjeçarëve në bukurinë magjepse dhe idealizmin e skulpturës klasike greke.

Greqia klasike e mijëvjeçarit të parë para Krishtit zbuloi Perëndimin, duke humanizuar Lindjen. Këtë Greqia e arriti duke përqëndruar energjitë e veta artistike dhe filozofike, për çlirimin e shpirtit njerëzor, për luftën e individit në kërkim të kuptimit të jetës. Ndërkohë, në Persi, për shembull, arti ekzistonte për të glorifikuar një sundimtar të plotfuqishëm. Por Greqia gjithmonë ka qenë pjesë e Lindjes, ndonëse në skajin më perëndimor të saj. Për ta parë Greqinë në pamjet e saj vërtetë orientale duhet të njohësh madhështinë e arritjeve të grekëve të lashtë.

Për më tepër, të kuptuarit e rolit historik të Greqisë, si një fushëbetejë ideologjike ndërmjet Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, të ofron këndpamje dhe përqasje shumë më të thella të vetë procesit, përmes të cilit demokracia dhe vlerat perëndimore, të epokës sonë, mund të ndikojnë te sistemet politike të Botës së Tretë. Greqia është ajo sitë e përjetshme përmes të cilës duhet të kalojnë dyndjet e Lindjes për në Perëndim dhe të Perëndimit për në Lindje, të cilat njëherësh të depozitojnë edhe llumin e tyre.

“Mirëseerdhe përsëri në Orient, - më tha Sotiris Papapulitis, njëri nga drejtuesit e partisë konservatore greke, Partia Demokracia e Re, kur më pat ftuar për drekë në një restorant të shtrenjtë, ku servireshin prodhime deti, në qytetin portual të Pireut, ngjitur me Athinën. Unë sapo isha kthyer me autobus nga Selaniku. - Por në Orient, - më tërhoqi vëmëndjen ai, - kurrë nuk duhet ngatërruar zemra e hapur me mendjen e hapur.”

Papapulitis e kishte fjalën për veten e vet. Në vjeshtën e vitit 1990, ai ishte përfshirë në valën e përpjekjeve, përfundimisht të pasuksesshme, për t’u zgjedhur kryetar bashkie i Pireut. Ai ishte i shumë i shkueshëm, i shoqërueshem, i sofistikuar, naiv dhe mendjengushtë në të njëjtën kohë. Ai ishte një tip që mund të citonte Dekartin dhe të besonte te teoritë e konspiracionit, ndërkohë që mbante veshur një këmishë të lënë zbërthyer deri te kërthiza. Vetë Papapulitisi e dinte këtë gjë, dhe i pëlqente fakti që personaliteti i tij, si e gjithë pamja përreth nesh, jahte, deti blu, diell, male me ushqim, mungesë efikasiteti dhe kaos, përbënin sintezën, shkrirjen e përsosur të Ballkanit, Mesdheut, Perëndimit europian dhe Lindjes levantine.

“Une e urrej termin grek. Ai është shtrembërim i fjalës turke për qen ose skllav, - buçiti me të madhe Papapulitisi, që ta degjonin të gjithë klientët e tjerë perreth. - Mua duhet të më quash helen. Po të duash më thërrit edhe romios, por mos më quaj grek.”

Grekët e lashtë e quanin veten helenë, çka, gradualisht, ka ardhur për të simbolizuar grekun (ose atë pjesë të psikikës greke), rrënjët e së cilës janë në Perëndim. Romios do të thotë romak, dhe termi i referohet një greku të Perandorisë Lindore Romake (shpesh të quajur Bizant), rrënjët e së cilës janë në Lindje. Patrik Lei Fërmër, një shkrimtar anglez, i specializuar për libra udhëtakë, me një njohuri të pashoqe të gjuhës dhe të kulturës greke, ka identifikuar mbi gjashtëdhjetë karakteristika dhe simbole që dallojnë mentalitetin helen nga mentaliteti romios. Ndërsa heleni mbështetet te parimi dhe logjika, romiosi mbështetet te instikti; ndërsa heleni e shikon Greqinë si pjesë të qënësishme të Europës, romiosi e shikon Greqinë të shtrirë jashtë Europës; ndërsa heleni është njeri me një mosbesim iluminist, romiosi beson te vetitë mrekullibërëse të ikonave; ndërsa heleni ndjek një kod perëndimor ndershmërie, romiosi nxjerr qartë në pah mungesën e skrupullit për të arritur objektiva personale, e kështu me radhë... Siç tregon bukur qartë rasti i Papapulitisit dhe i shumë grekëve të tjerë që kam njohur,  aspektet helene si dhe ato romiose të personalitetit grek, mund të jetojnë krah për krah, njëherësh, brenda të njëjtit person.

Fërmër, si shumë filhelenë (të huaj të dashuar pas Greqisë), ishte më se i ndërgjegjshëm për aspektin oriental të Greqisë. Ja një rast për ilustrim: Lord Bajroni, poeti romantik i shekullit XIX, dhe vullnetar në Luftën Greke për Pavarësi, i zhvleftësonte dijetarët e Greqisë klasike, të cilët i quante “të tredhur në mendime të mykura”, mbushur me “belbëzime antiquare”. Angazhimi filohelen i Bajronit bazohej në një vizion real të vendit dhe jo në ndonjë mit. Ndërsa, për luftëtarët e guerrileve greke, të cilët kacafyteshin edhe me njeri-tjetrin, e që ai i pati takuar në kënetat plot mushkonja të Greqisë perëndimore, në vitet 1820-të, poeti anglez thotë: “Jeta e tyre është luftë kundër së vërtetës; ata janë të pamëshirshëm në mbrojtjen e tyre.” Kazanxaqis, i cili nuk ishte i huaj, gjithashtu nuk ka asnjë dyshim rreth shpirtit të vërtetë të Greqisë: “Greku modern, ... kur fillon të këndojë, ... e thyen kreshtën e logjikës greke; aty për aty Lindja, gjithë errësirë dhe mister, ngrihet vlagë lart nga thellësia e shpirtit të tij.” 

Për grekët, Lindja, mbretëria e kësaj errësire, misteri, ligshtie dhe irracionaliteti, përfshin kujtime dhe ngjarje specifike, që përbëjnë pika qëndrore të trashëgimisë bizantine dhe osmane. 

Për turistët dhe admiratorët perëndimorë të Greqisë, simboli i turmës së këtij vendi duhet të ishte Partenoni, i ngritur nga Perikliu, në shekullin V p.e.r., epoka e artë e demokracisë athinase, periudhë kjo në historinë greke të cilën ne në Perëndim e njohim mirë. Në shkollë kemi mësuar se si u zhvilluan qytetërimet e Minoas dhe të Mycenës dhe se si, brenda disa shekujve, ato arritën e u bënë qytet-shtete, ndër të cilët edhe Athina dhe Sparta, që luftuan si kundër njeri-tjetrit ashtu edhe kundër persëve, popull i cili, në atë kohë, përfaqësonte “Lindjen barbare”. Ne kemi mësuar se si kultura greke mbijetoi dhe u përhap përmes pushtimeve të një greko-maqedoni, Aleksandrit të Madh. Gjithashtu, ne jemi të ndërgjegjshëm, në përgjithësi, për përmasat dhe madhështinë e historisë të lashtë greke: se si bota e Iliadës dhe e Odiseas së Homerit, shoqëruar me kulturën e Mycenës të mijëvjeçarit të dytë para Krishtit, ndahet nga bota e Sokratit, Platonit dhe Aristotelit nga një hendek kohor, prej afro një mijë vjetësh. Historia greke, siç na e kanë mësuar atë në Perëndim, përbën një sagë të gjatë dhe frymëzuese. Fatkeqësisht, kjo sagë e madhe përbënte vetëm një element në të kaluarën e Greqisë, dhe e kaluara nuk mbaronte kur fillonte Epoka e Errësirës. Ajo që admiruesit e Greqisë së lashtë e konsiderojne si Epoka e Errësirës ishte, në fakt, fillimi i një periudhe tjetër i madhështisë së Greqisë, ajo e Bizantit.

Kështu, një ndërtesë tjetër, larg prej Partenonit, që në fakt ndodhet krejtësisht jashtë kufijve të Greqisë së sotme, ngjall për grekët afshe shumë më të thella emocionesh dhe nostalgjie.

Grekët, ashtu si popujt e tjere ortodoksë, janë të fiksuar pas kishave të tyre, të cilat janë jo vetëm qendra kulti, por edhe thesare të kulturës materiale të tyre, që arritën t’u mbijetojnë shekujve të sundimit të rëndë osman. C.P. Kavafi, poeti më i madh modern grek, e përshkruan këtë ndjenjë në poemën e tij “Në kishë”:

	... kur hyj në kishë greke,
	aroma e timjanit që digjet,
	zëra liturgjie dhe harmoni tingulli,
ardhja e priftërinjve në radhë,
me ritmin më solemn duke lëvizur çdo njeri,
të veshur të gjithë me më madhështorët veladonë,
thërresin në kujtesë lavditë e racës tonë,
madhështinë e ditëve tona të dikurshme, bizantine.

----------


## Uriel

Dhe ndër kishat greke, njëra, në mënyrë të veçantë, dallohet nga të gjitha të tjerat: kisha e Hagia Sofisë ose “Mënçuria Hyjnore”, e ndërtuar në mesin e shekullit VI të erës së re, nga Perandori Bizantin, Justiniani.

Me një kupolë të shtrirë, mjaft gjërë, që naltohet valëkurbuar mbi një grup gjysmë-kupolash të tjera dhe kolonash mbajtëse shëdritëse, si të rrinte pezull në ajër, jashtë forcës së gravitetit, ngrihet madhështore mbi ujërat e shkumbëzuara nga derdhjet e mbeturinave në pikën Seralio të Kostandinopojës (Stambollit). Edhe sot e kësaj dite, megjithëse e zhveshur nga ari dhe argjendi, kur afresket janë zbehur dhe ndyrë, përsëri mund të thuhet, me plot gojë, se nuk ka ndërtesë tjetër në botë, pjesa e brendshme e së cilës të mund të të ofrojë një ndjenjë të tillë pasurie dhe fuqie të pakufishme mistike. Hagia Sofinë e kam vizituar disa herë gjatë viteve 1980-të. Sa herë që jam gjendur brenda saj, instiktivisht më kam mendimi se pasionet politike të Greqisë moderne mund të shpjegohen këtu shumë më mirë se te Partenoni. Sa herë kaloja përmes derës perandorake dhe ecja drejt kupolës kryesore, më pushtonte një ndjenjë sikur ndodhesha brenda një qyteti të madh, të mbuluar dhe të rrethuar me mure mermeri, galeri, kolonada e mozaikë, me hapsira të stërmëdha, të çuditshme dhe të pakuptimta, që zgjateshin diku për në periferi. Hagia Sofia u bë prototipi për të gjitha katedralet ortodokse, për Katedrales e Shën Markut, në Venecia, dhe për të gjitha xhamitë kryq e tërthor Turqisë.

Por Hagia Sofia nuk është më kishë. Ajo është “Muzeu turk i Aja Sofisë”. Në vend të këmbanave, të erës së timjanit, të qirinjve dhe të priftërinjve, mbi qoshet murore tani qëndrojnë varur disa pllaka të mëdha, të rrumbullakëta, ngjyrë jeshile, me mbishkrime arabe ku shkrueht: “Allahu është i madh”. Shumica e turistëve grekë që shkojnë në Turqi për të vizituar “Muzeun e Aja Sofisë”, kthehen në shtëpi tepër të pakënaqur nga ajo përvojë. Bile, shumica dërrmuese e grekëve as që arrijnë ta bindin veten të shkojnë për ta vizituar atë. “Vetë ideja e të shkuarit në kishën tonë, në atë qytet që për ne ka qenë më i madhi qytetet grek, dhe e të parit e atyre shenjave myslimane…, unë nuk arrij ta shpjegoj se çfarë ndjenjash mund të përjetoj. Thjesht, është diçka e tmerrshme”, - më tha një herë një miku im athinas. Stambolli, në sytë e grekut, do të mbetet përgjithmonë Konstandinopojë, edhe sikur “qyteti i Konstandinit” të mos ekzistojë më. Grekët nuk munden as ta shqiptojnë fjalën Stamboll. Kur e dëgjojnë këtë fjalë nga goja e një të huaji, ngërdheshen, bash ashtu siç ngërdheshen çifutët kur dëgjojnë fjalën Palestinë apo arabët fjalën Izrael. Shënjtëria e tij, Bartolemeu, Patriarku i Kishës Ortodokse Greke, nuk e ka selinë në Athinë, por në Konstandinopojë, në një ndërtesë me skelet druri, diku nëpër disa rrugica të ngushta e të pista. Kjo është e gjitha që ka mbetur nga Bizanti, një qytetërim dhe një perandori e krijuar në vitin 324 të erës së re, si pasuese e Romës, dhe e shkatërruar më se një mijë vjet më vonë, më 1453, nga ushtria pushtuese e turqve osmanë. Gjatë atyre 11 shekujve, Perandoria Bizantine ishte perandori greke dhe Greqia bartëte shumë më tepër, nga sa mësohet, se kultura klasike mesdhetare, të cilën Perëndimi e njeh mirë. Perandoria Bizanbtine ishte një mbretëri e kulturorës veriore, me thellësi dhe përmbajtje të papërfytyrueshme, ndikimi i së cilës u përhap deri te principata mesjetare moskovite.

Por turqit e rrafshuan atë krejtësisht. Prandaj Hagia Sofia është shprehje në gur dhe mermer e asaj që grekët e mbajnë në zemrat e tyre dhe e vajtojnë në heshtje: “Ne kemi humbur shumë, asnjë centim më, as Maqedoninë, edhe asgjë prej gjëje tjetër nuk do të humbasim më!”.

Dhimbja e kësaj humbjeje u bë edhe më e mprehtë nga përvojat e kohëve moderne të luftës dhe të shpërnguljeve në dhé tjetër. Poeti grek Xhorxh Seferis, fitues i çmimit Nobel, shkruan te “Shtëpia afër detit”:

“Shtëpinë që kisha ma morën. Erdhën kohë tepër të këqija: luftëra, shkatërrime, shpërngulje.”  

Shkaku i vuajtjes të Seferis ishte lufta greko-turke, e vitit 1922, e fundit ngjarje në vazhdën e luftrave ushtarake ballkanike (nisur me luftën ruso-turke të vitit 1877, në Bullgari), që zaptuan kryet e lajmeve nga çerekshekulli i fundit i shekullit XIX deri në fundin e çerekshekullit të parë të shekullit XX, dhe vendosën kufijtë e Ballkanit, pak a shumë aty ku ato ishin në vitin 1990, në prag të luftës civile në Jugosllavi.

Megjithëse turqit osmanë i kishin përzënë grekët bizantinë nga Konstandinopoja në shekullin XV, komunitete të mëdha greke arritën të mbijetonin në Stamboll, si dhe përgjatë brigjeve perëndimore të Azisë së Vogël, veçanërisht në qytetin e Smirnës, deri afër fundit të Luftës të Parë Botërore. Shpërbërja e Perandorisë Osmane në vigjilje të Luftës së Parë Botërore u ofroi grekëve, që kishin mbajtur anën e aleatëve fitimtarë, rastin të rimerrnin territoret e humbura, ku ende vazhdonin të jetonin mbi 1 milion grekë. Por grekët nuk kishin të ngopur me kaq. 

Për vite me radhë, Kryeministri britanik dhe filheleni romantik, Llojd Xhorxh, i pati inkurajuar grekët të besonin se çfarëdo që të bënin, ata do të kishin, pa diskutim, përkrahjen e Aleatëve Perëndimorë ndaj këtij kombi të krishterë dhe trashëgimtarit të Greqisë së lashtë, përkundrejt turqve myslimanë. Ky besim naiv, i përforcuar nga shtrirja e anarkisë në Turqi pas shembjes së sulltanatit, bëri që grekët t’i futen rrugës të Megali Idesë (Idesë të Madhe): kthimit te mëmëdheu të çdo pëllëmbe tokë të Greqisë historike. Përsëri i njëjti sindrom i vjetër revanshist ballkanik: çdo komb pretendon për territor të natyrshëm të tij gjithë tokat që ai ka patur në kohën e ekspansionit më të madh historik të tij.

Më 1921, ushtria greke, kundër çdo logjike ushtarake, përparoi përtej brigjeve perëndimore të Asisë të Vogël, të populluar nga greke, dhe u fut thellë në brendësi të maleve të Anadollit, duke arritur 150 km në afërsi të Ankarasë. Kjo lëvizje i dobësoi së tepërmi, deri në çorganizim, të gjitha prapavijat mbështetëse dhe furnizuese të ushtrisë. Ernest Heminguej, në atë kohë korrespondenti i Toronto Daily Star, shkruante se oficerët grekë “janë tapë topi, ata nuk marrin vesh fare”, ndërsa trupat greke paskëshin ardhur në betejë me uniforma ceremoniale të shekullit XIX, veshur “me fustanella dhe këpucë majëkthyerpërpjetë, me shufka në majë.”

Kur punët arritën në këtë pikë, në gusht të vitit 1922, i pamëshirshmi dhe karizmatiku, gjenerali i ri turk, Qemal Ataturku, i cili ndodhej në valën e punëve për ngjizjen dhe ngritjen e një republike të re turke mbi gërmadhat e anarkisë së Perandorisë Osmane, dha urdhër që forcat e tij të hidheshin përpara në sulm. Heminguej shkruan se turqit përparonin “pa u ndalur, me zhurmë dhe duke marrë copa të mëdha territoresh”. Brenda dhjetë ditësh, Ataturku e zmbrapsi ushtrinë greke në brigjet e Egjeut, nga ku trupat greke dezertuan nëpër anijet që ndodheshin në det, duke e lënë popullsinë greke të Smirnës të ekspozuar, të pambrojtur, në mëshirën e zjarrit dhe të ushtrisë turke. Grekët lanë pas 30 mijë të vrarë. Në shkëmbimin masiv të popullsive që pasoi atë luftë, 400 mijë turq nga Thraka greke morën rrugën për në Turqi dhe 1 milion e 250 mijë grekë, të pastrehë, të veshur keq dhe të vdekur urie, u shpërngulën nga Azia e Vogël për në Greqi, duke e rritur numrin e popullsisë të Greqisë me 20 për qind. Refugjatët e mbytën Selanikun dhe e mbi trefishuan Athinën.

Paralel me këtë ngjarje u erdhi fundi edhe 3 mijë vjetëve të qytetërimit grek në Azinë e Vogël. Smirna u bë qytet turk dhe u riemërua Izmir. Greqia përsëri mbeti e vogël, e pasigurtë, e zhytur në varfëri, e poshtëruar deri në palcë dhe e përvëluar nga urrejtja. Regjimet diktatoriale të viteve 1920-të në Athinë nuk ofruan ndonjë valvolë stabiliteti për t’i shkarkuar ato emocione. Më vonë erdhën tmerret e pushtimit nazist, që popullisë i rrëmbyen 8 për qind të vrarë, i lanë 1 milion të pastrehë dhe i shkatërruan fshatrat. Rezistenca greke kundër nazizmit u përhap gjërësisht, ndërsa lëvizja guerrile, që doli prej saj, ishte sa e përçarë, aq edhe heroike. Të gjitha këto ndarje e përçarje dikur arritën pikën e vlimit, dhe çuan në Luftën Civile Greke, të viteve 1946-49, që i shkaktoi Greqisë edhe më shumë të vrarë dhe shkatërrime sesa lufta kundër nazizmit.

Shtetet e Bashkuara mbështetën qeverinë mbretërore greke në Athinë, ndërsa Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe aleatët e tij mbështetën rebelët komunistë në fshat. Ai ka qenë i pari dhe i fundit kundërrebelim i Luftës të Ftohtë, që u fitua thellësisht nga krahu i mbështetur prej amerikanëve. Megjithatë, lufta civile në Greqi ka qenë shumë më tepër se thjesht përplasje e dy sistemeve, kapitalizmi kundër komunizmit.

Në të vërtetë, kapitalizmi kurrë nuk ka egzistuar në Greqi, e cila, në mesin e shekullit XX, ishte thjesht një shoqëri e varfër, orientale, refugjatësh, ku një numër i vogël çifligarësh dhe pronarësh anijesh, pa fré dhe skrupull, shfrytëzonin çdo njeri tjetër, dhe ku zor se mund të thuhet se ekzistonte një klasë e mesme. Karakteristikë tipike e qeverisë greke, të mbështetur nga amerikanët, ishte korrupsioni dhe intrigat e pakuptimta. Mbështetësit e saj kishin vetëm një nocion të zbehtë rreth demokracisë dhe shtypit të lirë. Ata numëronin diçka më tepër se një grusht ish-simpatizantësh të nazizmit. Ata ishin perëndimorë vetëm në sensin se aspironin të ishin perëndimorë. Ndërkohë, komunistët greke kishin orientim krejt tjetër historik. Ata i shikonin Rusinë dhe Kremlinin jo vetëm si fanarë të ideologjisë që ata përkrahnin, por edhe si atdheun e tyre të dytë, i cili, që nga rënia e Bizantit, në vitin 1453, kishte shërbyer si mbrojtës i kombeve ortodoksë lindorë kundër turqve. Nuk mund të jetë ngjarje e rastit që e para, e ashtuquajtura, gjoja betejë e Luftës së Ftohtë, kryetipi i luftës Lindje-Perëndim, u zhvillua në tokën greke.

Megjithatë, në qendrat e mësimdhënies në Perëndim, 2 mijë vjetët e fundit të historisë greke pothuajse injorohen në favor të një versioni të idealizuar të Greqisë antike, qytetërim që kishte vdekur para se të lindte Jezu Krishti. Perëndimi nuk do ta pranonte që Greqia të ishte më shumë fëmijë e Bizantit dhe e despotizmit turk se sa e Athinës perikleiane. Për rrjedhojë, janë të paktë ata perëndimorë që mund ta kuptojnë se çfarë filloi të ndodhte në Greqi në vitet 1980-të, epokë në të cilën, ish Kryeministri dhe Presidenti i Greqisë, Kostandin Karamanlis, e përshkruante vendin e vet si një “azil i madh të çmendurish”.

Por, para se të trajtojmë atë periudhë më të fundme të historisë greke, duhet të eksplorojmë një tjetër mit romatik rreth Greqisë, që është ngritur përmbi atë të klasicizmit perëndimor: një mit që zuri rrënjë të thella në Amerikë, para se t’i pritej koka, në mënyrë aq tragjike, në vitet 1980-të.

----------


## Uriel

*Kreu II
*
“Më mëso, më mëso edhe mua të vallëzoj, Zorba!”

Në këtë epokë të të vërtetave të paketuara, në shumë vende, në mënyrë të veçantë, në ato të Mesdheut, këto të vërteta shoqërohen me mitet turistike: një shkrirje e përllogaritur imazhesh, ku historia, duke u shkrirë njësh me pejsazhin natyror, krijon një përshtypje të rreme pasioni dhe dashurie, në rrethana egzotike. Por, ndryshe nga mitet e tjera turistike, miti grek lindi nga një lëvizje në letërsinë e shekulit XIX që, më pas, në fakt mundi të kristalizohej falë njërit prej filmave më të paharrueshëm të historisë. 

Viti 1935 mund të thuhet se ka qenë absolutisht viti më i përshtatshëm për të shënuar fillimin e këtij procesi. Atë vit, 23 vjeçari Lorenc Darrëll, që aspironte të bëhej novelist dhe poet, bashkë me të shoqen, nënën, dy vëllezërit, një motër dhe qenin, që quhej Roxher, lanë Anglinë për t’u ngulur me banim në ishullin grek të Korfuzit. Darrëll-at, me origjinë irlandezo-angleze, kishin jetuar në Indi, ku i ati, tashmë i vdekur, pat punuar si inxhinier. Pas vdekjes të babait, familja u shpërngul në Angli, por në atë vend ajo kurrë nuk arriti të lëshonte rrënjë të thella. Kjo është edhe arsyeja që, në një farë mënyre, çoi në vendimin, disi eksentrik dhe të çastit, për të provuar një herë Korfuzin.

“Jeta jonë në këtë majë shkëmbi i ngjan atij mesazhit të pastër euklidian”, shkruan Darrëll te “Qelia e Prosperos”, një lloj memuari në formë ditari, që i kushtohet qëndrimit të tij prej katër vjet e gjysmë në Korfuz. “Qelia e Prosperos” ishte një libër udhëtimesh, që sillte diçka të freskët në këtë gjini; ai përshkruan një udhëtim në natyrën dhe zakonet e vendit ku jeton dhe banon, të një ishulli, që dukshëm arrin të kombinojë bukur ngjarjet reale me ato të imagjinuara, në një skenë magjike, magjike sepse Greqia ishte diçka ndryshe nga vendet e tjera të Mesdheut. Se ku qëndronte ky ndryshim, Darrëlli ishte në gjendje ta përshkruante, por ende nuk ishte në gjendje ta përcaktonte, sepse kurrë, që nga koha kur ishte larguar nga India, në moshën 10 vjeç, ai nuk kishte qenë në ndonjë vend kaq të largët, në Lindje.

Darrëlli i shkruante gjithë entuziazëm për Greqinë mikut të tij, Henri Miller, i cili jetonte në Paris, dhe që e vizitoi Darrëllin në vitin 1939. Milleri, shkrimtar me një pasion dhe ego të pashoqe, ndonëse me pak vetëpërmbajtje, si edhe Darrëlli, përjetoi një lloj rilindjeje në Greqi. “Kolosi i Marusit” mund të jetë libri me më pak të meta dhe inkoherenca, në një numër librash të famshëm të Darrëllit, dhe plot me të meta dhe inkoherenca, ndër ato që ka shkruar Milleri. Një vepër me një forcë dhe frymëzim jonormal, të jashtëzakonshëm, që rrjedh si të lexosh një seri të pafundme aforizmash, të kthyera në klishé, vetëm e vetëm se shkrimet e Millerit kanë përbërë, në thelb, interesin dhe vlerën për dy gjenerata të cilat kanë pasur në dorë të drejtën e autorëve në industrinë e turizmit grek: “Greqia më ka bërë të ndjehem i lirë dhe i tëri ai që jam... Greqia është me rëndësi absolute për çdo burrë, që kërkon të gjejë vetveten... Ajo (Greqia) qëndron, siç ka qenë në lindjen e saj, lakuriq, me gjithçka zbuluar... Ajo merr frymë, të josh, të jep përgjigje.” 

Por, Milleri vuri re edhe “konfuzion, kaos... pluhur, vapë, skamje, lakuriqësi”, çka arriti të kuptojë se ishin pjesë të domosdoshme të këtij akti magjik, të kësaj klime, që, edhe ai, arriti ta përshkruante, por nuk mundi ta përcaktonte. Në librat e Darrëllit dhe të Millerit has në një zell misionar për Greqinë, që mungonte në librat e tjerë turistikë. Kjo lidhej me shijimin e çdo shqise fizike që shkonte deri në cakun e përuljes, të mposhtjes. Ja si e përshkruan Darrëlli ndjenjën që përjetonte kur futej në det, në Koruz:

“E ndjej si lodron Joni, si kacavirret përpjetë dhe pastaj lëpihet rreth dy-tre centimetra poshtë qafës. Të duket sikur ndjen rrahjen e zemrës së botës. Këtu nuk është më një rajon ose një mjedis ku koshienca dhe subkoshienca mendore mund të luajnë me vetveten lojëra pambarim; duke penetruar gjithnjë e më thellë, dielli vë në gjumë dhe mpin vetë burimin e ideve...”

Darrëlli dhe Milleri po e reklamonin dhe tregtonin Greqinë pothuajse njëlloj si do ta tregtonte më vonë Kaliforninë dhe Indinë lëvizja hipi: një vend ku mund të shpëtosh dhe të jesh larg nga bota, një vend ku takohesh me brendësinë e vetvetes. Por në vitet 1930-të, me përhapjen e fashizmin në gjithë hartën e Europës, dhe gjatë luftës që pasoi, bota nuk ishte më vendi për të tilla vetëkënaqësi, orekse dhe pasione. Vetëm pas tmerreve çnjerëzore dhe tjetërsuese të Luftës të Dytë Botërore, papritur mesazhi hedonist (hedonizëm është doktrina që thotë se kënaqësia dhe lumturia është e vetmja ose gjëja kryesore në jetë – shën. përkth.) i këtyre autorëve mori karakter urgjent. Por për shkak të Luftës Civile greke, Greqia mbeti një vend i rrënuar, që nuk ishte i gatshëm për turizem. 

Në mesin e viteve 1950-të, Darrëlli filloi të shkruante një seri romanesh, që do të njiheshin si “Quarteti i Aleksandrisë”. Në të njëjtën kohë, një kineast nga Nju Jorku, Xhul Dejsin, shkoi për të jetuar në Greqi, me gruan e tij të dytë, aktoren greke, Melina Merkuri. Gjatë një bisede në shtëpinë e tij në Dejsinit në Athinë, më 1989, ai më shpjegoi se çfarë kishte ndodhur më pas: “E ëma e Melinës sapo ishte kthyer nga kinemaja dhe po tregonte filmin që kishte parë. Kësisoj, i hymë një debati, nuk më kujtohet saktë për çfarë, por që më bëri të kuptoja se çfarë isha: një copë amerikani që po u tregonte të gjithëve, këtu në Greqi, sesi duhet ta ujdisnin jetën e tyre. Koncepti im i parë kishte qenë që të realizoja një film për një person që fut hundët gjithë andej. Por, meqënëse në atë kohë Greqia, si vend, ishte praktikisht i panjohur në Amerikë, filmi mori përmasa të tjera.”

“Kurrë të Dijelën” ishte një film 94 minutësh, i bërë me pak para, bardhezi, në greqisht, me subtitra anglisht. “Vetëm në një pritje që organizuam për publicitet në Kanë, në vitin 1960 (ku “Kurrë të Dielën” fotoi Cmimin e Madh), shpenzuam aq sa kishte kushtuar i gjithë filmi.”

Filmi fillon me portin e Pireut, ku një grup marinarësh të vrazhët pranuan sfidën e një prostitute, Ilia (që luhet nga Melina Merkuri), për të notuar së bashku në port. Atë çast shfaqet një traget. Kur sheh prostitutën në ujë, një grek bërtet me të madhe nga trageti: “Ku është ai amerikani, ai intelektuali, ai duhet ta shikojë këtë skenë.” Në kuvertë sjellin një turist me një kapele bejzbolli në kokë, që quhej Homer, rol që luhet nga vetë Dejsin. Pasi shikon me sytë e tij një grua nudo që po noton në det e rrethuar nga burra, ai kameraman amator, i pushtuar nga frymëzimi, nxjerr bllokun e ditarit dhe shënon: “Këtë dlirësi ka patur Greqia!”  Ndërkohë që kamera fokusohet dhe mbyll kuadrin për të marrë nga afër fletën e ditarit, në sfond ngrihet muzika e buzuqit, dhe në ekran shpërthejnë titrat e filmit.

Shpejt Homeri gjeti joperfeksionin perikleian, por një botë të ulët, të degraduar lokalesh buzë detit, ku kamarierët e paedukuar shërbejnë një kafé të trashë si shurup dhe një pije me erë aniseti, që quhet uzo; ku burrat i fiknin përtokë cigaret pa filtër që pinë, dhe vallzojnë e thyejnë pjata nën tingujt dhe ritmet e muzikës së buzuqit (kompozuar enkas për atë film nga kompozitori grek Manos Haxhidakis, i cili u bë i famshëm që nga ajo kohë). Homeri, ekspert i dramës klasike greke, e sheh se nuk di kurrgjë për vendin e çuditshëm ku ndodhet. Ai i qahet prostitutës Ilia, me të cilën ka rënë në dashuri përkundër instikteve të tij më të mira. “Unë nuk arrij ta kuptoj këtë gjë, dikur Greqia ka pasë qenë vendi më i famshëm në botë.” Ndërsa ajo, nën lëvizjet sensuale të trupit, dhe duke shtrirë krahët në shtrat, përgjigjet: “Ajo përsëri është!”

Ajo që gjeti Homeri, natyrisht, që nuk ishte Greqia klasike, por diçka tjetër, më e mirë, ose së paku, me më shumë qejf, dhe sigurisht edhe diçka më e papritur. Ai gjeti Orientin dhe Ballkanin, me skajet e tyre më të ashpër, të zbutur sado pak nga Mesdheu. 

Suksesi i filmit “Kurrë te Dielën” erdhi në të njëjtin vit, 1960, kur Darrëlli botoi vëllimin e fundit të librit “Kuarteti i Aleksandrisë”, të cilin, ngjarja komplekse, proza gjithë sensualitet dhe përshkrimet e temave të seksit, e bënë një bestseller (Librat e Kuartetit janë: Justina, Baltazari, Malulliri dhe Klea). Megjithëse Kuarteti në dukje bën fjalë për portin mesdhetar egjiptian të Aleksandrisë, ai i referohet, gjithashtu, Greqisë. Personazhi jeton në një mjedis dhe imazh paqësor, në një ishull grek, pa emër, në grupishujt Cykladë. Aleksandria, që sjell në kujtesë Darrëlli, është qytet grek, personazhet më të famshëm të të cilit janë grekë ose nën ndikim grek. Tema që përsëritet në të katër librat ështe nevoja e njerëzimit për një homolog pagan (që Darrëlli e lidh me Greqinë), për rregullat etike të moralit çifuto-kristian.

Popullariteti i Kuartetit hyri në reaksion zinxhir me “Kurrë të Dielën”. “Ndoshta statistikat mungojnë, por dikush me ka thënë se, brënda një viti, turizmi në Greqi u rrit fluturimthi 800 perqind,” - më tha Dejsin. Në fillimet e viteve 1960-të, “Kolosi i Marusit”, i Millerit, dhe “Qelia e Prosperos”, e Darrëllit, u rizbuluan dhe u rishtypën kushedi sesa herë. Pika kulmore erdhi në vitin 1964, me daljen e filmit të Mikael Kakojanis, bazuar në romanin e Kazanxaqis-it, “Zarba Greku”.

“Zorba Greku” e përshkruan Greqinë me po atë realizëm të thellë, bardhezi, si edhe filmi “Kurrë të Dielën”, bile edhe diçka me shumë. Edhe ai film fillon në Piré, por kësaj radhe është dimër dhe bie shi si me gjyma. Heroi, Zorba, që luhet nga Anthony Quin, këndon melodi kleftike (kleft quhet një grek, që i takon cilitdo prej disa komuniteteve të pavaruar guerrile, që u krijuan në Greqi pas pushtimit turk, – shën. përk.) të Maqedonisë dhe pranon se ka përdhunuar dhe ka plaçkitur, “sepse ata ishin turq ose bullgarë”. Miku i Zorbës është një anglez i drojtur, me origjinë greke, që luhet nga Alan Bates, i cili, pasi zbret së bashku me Zorbën në ishullin e Kretës, ndodhet në gjendje shoku nga çfarë shikon dhe dëgjon.

Atje, fshatarët po plaçkisnin një shtëpi para se e zonja, një plakë franceze, të jepte frymën e fundit. Një vejushë po e marrin me gurë dhe më pas e therrin në grykë, jashtë në oborrin e një  kishe ortodokse, për mëkatin se ia kishte luajtur një djali më të ri. Në sfond, gjithnjë, fiksohen shikimet hakmarrëse të fshatarëve, si dhe burra që vjellin gjithë urrejtjen e tyre për gratë nëpër ca kafene të mjeruara. Në vend të melodive të mrekullueshme dhe shpërthyese të buzuqit të Haxhidakisit, te filmi “Kurrë të Djelën”, filmi “Zorba Greku” i paraqiti botës një kompozitor tjetër grek, Mikis Teodoraqisin, i cili punonte me një qasje më të errët dhe më misterioze në muzikën greke. Ndërsa Merkuri vibronte sa në njerën anë të sheshit të vallëzimit në tjetrën, me një hap të egër egzibicionist “syrtaki”, Quin merrte ngadaltë një valle meditative “zeimbekiko”, nën ritmin e lodrës së një melodie të Teodoraqisit. Kur Quini bëri një piruetë mbi njërën këmbë, më ngadalë sesa kurrë ndonjëherë, me sytë e ngrira, të ngulitura lart në qiell, të dukej sikur e gjithë toka po rrotulloj rreth boshtit të saj.

----------


## Uriel

Pasi ka parë fashtarët që bastisin shtëpinë e francezes, pasi ka parë vejushën që e therrën në fyt, për herë të parë në jetën e tij, miku i mbyllur, i drojtur dhe i perëndimizuar i Zorbës ndjeu se një vullkan emocionesh po i përshkonte gjithë shtyllën kurrizore. Papritur, i pushtuar nga një shpërthim marrëzie të kuptueshme, ai lutet, “Më mëso, më mëso edhe mua të vallëzoj,  Zorba!”

Ajo që tregojnë këta libra dhe filma është në thelb e njëjta gjë: Greqia ka patur një diçka që i ka munguar Spanjës, Italisë dhe vendeve të tjerë të varfër dhe plot diell, diçka unikale dhe frymëzuese, pikërisht se ajo ka qenë tepër e ashpër dhe hakmarrëse; diçka të bukur sepse ishte aq e shëmtuar; diçka të gëzuar sepse ishte aq e trishtueshme; diçka unikale dhe njëkohësisht aq të rëndomtë. 

Greqia ishte vendi ku shkohej për të humbur druajtjet dhe frenimet. Deti dhe gurët e përvëluar nga dielli luanin rolin e gargarës. Nuk duhej asgjë më tepër! Ujëdhesat, masa ngjyrëpërhime të ngurrtësuara, që çanin dhe ngriheshin madhështore nga sfondi blu i thellë i detit, të hijeshuara nga shtëpitë, në formë kubike, të fshatrave, lyer bardh si bora, sa të merrnin sytë, u bënë vendi i dëshirave, pasioneve dhe haluçinacioneve. Bumi turistik i viteve 1960-të u bë pararendësi i kultit të drogës dhe i revolucionit seksual. Leondard Cohen nuk ishte ndonjë poet dhe kompozitor në zë i muzikë së lehtë kur, për herë të parë, erdhi në Greqi dhe u vendos në ishullin e Hydras. Në atë vend ai kompozoi shumë prej këngëve të albumit të tij të dytë, “Këngë nga një dhomë”, përfshirë “Zogun mbi tel”, çka ndihmuan që ai të bëhej idhulli i hipive të druajtur dhe të mbyllur në vetvete.

Fillimet dhe mesi i viteve 1960-të përbënë epokën e artë të Mykonës, pasi ishulli u zbulua nga revista Vogue, dhe pasi një grup “i brendshëm” artistësh me famë, si Gene Seberg, Jul Brener dhe Jehudi Menuhin (mik i Darrëllit), blenë shtëpi në atë ishull. Elisabet Hering, editorialiste për revistën “Athinasi” të Athinës, më bëri një përshkrim teleskopik të Mykonës: “Isha 10 vjeç kur për herë të parë, më 1961, lundrova për në ishull. Më kujtohet se ishullin e pat pllakosur një skamje ekstreme. Fëmijët ishin kockë e lëkurë, krejt të zhveshur e të zbathur, ishte e pamundur të gjeje qumësht të pasterizuar. Ndërsa nga fundi i viteve 1970 rrugët qenë mbushur me dyqane bizhuterie floriri, dhe kur ecje në plazh, duhej të bëje kujdes se mos shkelje ndonjë çift që bënte dashuri”.

Ajo diçkaja që kishte Greqia dhe që nuk e kishin vendet e tjera, që ishte sa unikale, aq edhe e rëndomtë, ishte ajo përzierja, ajo shkrirja e përsosur e ekuilibruar e klimës së Lindjes me atë të Perëndimit. Cerek tonet përdredhëse të muzikës të buzuqit, lënda e parë për temën e muzikës së Haxhidaqisit, për filmin “Kurrë të Dielën”, janë, në fakt, si motër e vëlla me ritmet bullgare dhe serbe, dhe kushërinj fare të afërt me muzikën arabe dhe turke që, po ta dëgjosh në formën e saj origjinale, do t’u jepte dhimbje koke shumicës të perëndimorëve. Por, kur i kalon përmes sitës muzikore mesdhetare, këta tinguj muzikorë, monotonë dhe epshorë, të Orientit, përplasen joshës në veshët e perëndimorëve, veçanërisht kur ato dëgjohen në sfondin e një ishulli të Cykladës, siç ishte Mykona. Hijeshija abstrakte e skulpturës dhe arkitekturës të ishujve të Cyladës, në mijevjeçarin e tretë para Krishtit, përbënte atë forcë tërheqëse që qëndronte pas vlerave artistike, e cila, 2000 mijë vjet më vonë, krijoi Partenonin. Nga ana arkitekturore, ajo që ne e quajmë “perëndimore”, së pari ështe shfaqur në ishujt e Cykladës. Kjo shpjegon, në radhë të parë, arsyen përse turistët perëndimorë ndjeheshin aq komodë në ishujt grekë, kur dëgjonin atë muzikë të çuditshme, rrënjët e së cilës ata kurrë nuk do të mund t’i identifikonin. Fakti që shpesh kjo muzikë ishte shumë e trishtueshme, për grekët ajo është e tillë për të mbajtur gjallë kujtimet e humbjes të Bizantit, Hagia Sofisë dhe Smirnës, nuk e bënte atë më pak të bukur.

Miti turistik grek varej nga kjo recetë e brishtë, delikate dhe përsëri e rafinuar e Greqisë, që është një përmbledhje e Ballkanit, ndonëse është njëherësh edhe diçka ndryshe; e Greqisë që ndodhet vetëm 90 minuta me avjon larg urrejtjeve cfilitëse dhe të rrezikshme të Lindjes të Mesme, por që është, gjithashtu, miliona vite larg.

Diktatura e kolonelëve grekë, të cilët erdhën në fuqi më 1967, shfryu pak, vetëm pak, helium nga ballona turistike greke. Grushti i shtetit i 21 prillit në Athinë nuk ishte krejtësisht i papritur. Udhëheqësi konservator, Karmanlis, theksonte më vonë: “mund të thuhet se demokracia në Greqi u vra nga një regjim i lirë. Kolonelët vetëm sa i dhanë goditjen e fundit.” Në fund të fundit, në Greqi kishin ndodhur aq shumë grushte shteti dhe kriza kushtetuese, që nga koha e pavarësisë nga turqit osmanë, më 1829, sa nuk mund të numëroheshin.

Tre vitet e demokracisë parlamentare, që paraprinë grushtin e shtetit, kishin qenë një karnival i vërtetë hakmarrjesh dhe papërgjegjësish. Kyeministri i qendrës të majtë, George Papandreu, pat ardhur në pushtet më 1964, me shumicë dërrmuese asolute, i vendosur në synimin e tij për të ndëshkuar administratën konservatore, nën drejtimin e Karamalisit. Papandreu zëvendësoi strategjine fiskale, të shtrënguar me shërbime sociale dhe subvencionime në rritje. Në vetvete, këto masa ishin të përgjegjëshme në kushtet e mungesës absolute të një rrjeti sigurimesh shoqërore.  Por, Papandreu zgjodhi një kohë të papërshtatshme për peshqeshet e tij, nuk kishte kaluar shumë kohë që kur ishin mbaruar 10 miliardët e fundit të ndihmës ekonomike amerikane nga Doktrina Truman. Për më tepër, ai i rriti kufizimet për investimet e huaja. Ndërkohë që rritej inflacioni, Papandreu kritikoi NATO-n, urdhëroi venien në gjendje gatishmërie të Forcave të Armatosura kundër Turqisë dhe turbulloi edhe më shumë ujërat e mosmarrëveshjes për Qipron, që gati kishte arritur në pikën e vëlimit, duke bërë thirrje për “enosis” (bashkim) ndërmjet Greqisë dhe ishullit të administruar më parë nga anglezët, në Mesdheun Lindor. Qiproia kishte shumicë greke si edhe një pakicë mjaft të konsiderueshme turke. Kur turqit nisën sulmin ushtarak kundër greko-qipriotëve, në verën e vitit 1964, forcat e Papandreut nuk luajtën as gishtin, nuk bënë asgjë, duke e nxitur udhëheqësin greko-qipriot, Kryepeshkopin Makarios, të bëhej edhe më cinik rreth vlerës së mbështetjes të Papandreut. Më pas, Makariosi nënshkroi një traktat me Bashkimin Sovjetik për furnizime me armë, hodhi poshtë idenë e “enosis”, dhe filloi të fliste për “pavarësi të plotë” për ishullin.

Papandreu ishte i mbytur në punë edhe pa veprimtaritë e bëmat e të birit 45-vjeçar, Andreas, i cili ishte zëvëndësministër i kabinetit. Lindur më 1919 në ishullin e Kios, pranë brigjeve turke, në kohën kur i ati kishte qenë prefekt i ishullit, Andreas kishte marredhënie nga më të ftohtat që mund të bëhen me të atin e mirënjohur. Më 1939, Andreas u largua nga Greqia dhe shkoi, për të vazhduar studimet, në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Rreth vitit 1944, ai mbrojti doktoraturën për ekonomi, në Universitetin e Harvardit dhe u bë nënshtetas i Shteteve të Bashkuara. Ai u martua dy here, herën e dytë me një grua nga Minesota, Margaret Cant, me të cilën do të lindnin 4 fëmijë. Më i riu i Papandreve mbeti në Amerikë deri më 1959-n, duke i shpëtuar kështu Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe Lutës Civile në Greqi, ndërkohë që shërbeu, nga ana tjetër, në Marinën Ushtarke Amerikane dhe, më vonë, dha mësim në disa universitete amerikane, përfshirë në universitetin e Kalifornisë, në Berkli, ku thuhet se u bë edhe shef i departamentit të ekonomisë.

Ashtu sic ndodhte me shumë e shumë emigrate të rinj, Andreas rigjeti veten në Amerikë. Pasi u nda nga gruaja e parë, një psikiatre greko-amerikane, atij i mbetën pak (ose aspak) miq grekë; për vite me radhë, ai nuk ushqeu ose shfaqi ndonje interes për komunitetin greko-amerikan. Sikur të mos ishin bashkuar tri ngjarje bashkë, ai ndoshta kurrë nuk do të qe kthyer në Greqi.

Kur karriera e Amdreasit në Kaliforni kishte mbërritur kulmin, atij i erdhi një ofertë interesante nga udhëheqësi konservator, Karamanlis, që të krijonte një qendër kërkimesh ekonomike, të stilit amerikan, në Athinë. Ndërkohë Andreasi e pa që punët e politikës për të atin, papritur, po ecnin shumë mirë, çka e bënte George Papandreun kandidatin e mundshmën për të zëvëndësuar Karamanlisin në postin e kryeministrit. Në kulturën nepotike politike greke, kjo hapte  mundësi të mëdha për djalin e madh. Andreas lexoi yjet: ra në ujdi me të atin dhe, pasi siguroi donacione nga fondacionet Fullbright dhe Gugenheim, mori gruan amerikane dhe fëmijët dhe u shperngul, për të jetuar, në Greqi.

Të bëhesh amerikan kur je në të njëzetat nuk është diçka e pazakontë: këtë gjë e bënin shumë emigrantë. Por të ribëhesh grek kur je në të dyzetat, siç mori përsipër të bëhej Andreasi atë kohë, ishte diçka e panatyrshme, që duhet të ketë patur çmimin e vet psikologjik.

Më 1964, Andreasi, zyrtarisht, la nënshtetësinë amerikane për t’u zgjedhur deputet në parlamentin grek. Si zëvëndësministër, i ngarkuar për ekonominë, në kabinetin e parsaformuar të të atit, Andreas shpejt filloi të flasë për një gamë të gjerë çështjesh. Në një intervistë që i dha së përditshmes të Parisit, “Le Monde”, në tetor të 1964-s, Andreasi e quajti Greqinë “një satelit” të NATO-s, ndërsa mbështetjen e Bashkimit Sovjetik për greko-qipriotët e cilësoi “një kontribut pozitiv, për ruajtjen e paqes botërore”, edhe pse vetë Moska dukej se po bëhej gati të kalonte nga ana tjetër, përsa i përket çështjes të Qipros: të kalonte nga progreke në proturke. Këto mendime e minuan edhe më fort stabilitetin e qeverisë të të atit dhe e detyruan Andreasin të jepte dorëheqjen nga posti që mbante në kabinet.

Pas njëzet vitesh produktive dhe, me sa shihej, të lumtura në Amerikë, antiamerikanizmi i Andreasit dukej i vështirë për t’u shpjeguar. Rrëmihësit e konspiracionit në Greqi vendosën që ajo gjë nuk mund të mos kishte shpjegim. Ishte e qartë, Papandreu i vogël ishte “agjent i CIA-s”, dhe qe dërguar në atdheun e vet grek për të mbjellur destabilitet. Sipas një teorie tjetër, si fëmijë i llastuar i një politikani të famshëm grek, Andreas e urrente ngjitjen në shkallët e shoqërisë egalitare amerikane. Kështu, edhe pse shkumbonte kundër politikës së jashtme amerikane, në thellësi të shpirtit të tij ai nuk mund ta duronte karakterin joklasor të Amerikës. Ndërkohë, liberalët amerikanë, së bashku me të majtën greke, i shikonin mendimet e Andreasit si një reagim të natyrshëm ndaj dominimit amerikan, me dorë të fortë, në punët e Greqisë së pas Luftës Civile greke. Vetëm kështu mund të shpjegohej qëndrimi kritik i Andreasit kundër politikës amerikane ndaj Greqisë, por jo marria emocionale që e shoqëronte atë. Përsëri, sipas një teorie tjetër, për Andreasin Shtetet e Bashkuara kishin qenë gjithmonë ajo bota false e mjediseve studentore universitare, ku, gjatë viteve 1940 dhe 1950, disa intelektualë amerikanë ruanin një admirim romantik për Stalinin dhe komunizmin. Me fjalë të tjera, sipas kësaj pikëpamjeje, Andreas aspak nuk e kishte ribërë veten grek. Përkundrazi, ai po sillej njëlloj si do të sillej çdo intelektual i majtë amerikan: vriste qeverinë e vet për shkak se ajo nuk ishte në gjendje të përmbushte parimet që kishte marrë përsipër ndaj botës së jashtme. Kjo pikëpamje dukej e besueshme gjatë viteve 1970-të, kur Andreasi, papritur, filloi të sillej krejt ndryshe, larg asaj sjelljeje që do të shfaqte çdo intelektual i majtë amerikan.

Në korrik të vitit 1965 Mbreti Konstandin e shkarkoi George Papandreun nga posti i Kryeministrit. Këtë lëvizje përkrahësit e Papandreut e panë si sabotim dhe shkelje të Kushtetutës greke. Nga ai çast gjithçka mori të tatëpjetën. Në Athinë politikanët, gazetarët, familja mbretërore dhe gjeneralët e ushtrisë, nuk pushuan së komplotuari, së akuzuari dhe së foluri keq për njeri-jetrin, derisa më në fund, një grup i pagdhendur kolonelësh të etur, nga fshatrat e largët, nën drejtimin e George Papadopulosit, i përmbysën nga pushteti. 

Në Perëndim, njerëzit dinin vetëm se një grup ofiecerësh të rëndomtë, të nivelit të mesëm, pa asnjë arsye apo shpjegim, e fshinë demokracinë nga vendi ku ajo kishte lindur, për më tepër nga vendi i filmave “Kurrë të Djelën” dhe “Zorba Greku”.  

Kolonelët ishin romios, në kuptimin më të keq të fjalës. Ata ishin pa edukatë, nuk dinin të flisnin. Përveç që predikimeve për kthim prapa, te mësimet më puritane të kishës ortodokse, ata nuk kishin kurrfarë vizioni. Ata nuk merrnin fare erë nga financa apo ekonomia, me përjashtim të marrjes dhe dhënies të ryshfeteve. Fizikisht ishin brutalë, tipikë ballkanas. Rajoneve të policisë iu rikthye kështu demoni i torturës. Nëpër ishujt e pabanuar u ngritën kampe të burgosurish.

Kolonelët arrestuan Andreasin dhe e mbajtën në burg derisa, falë ndërhyrjes amerikane, u sigurua lirimi i tij. Pas kësaj, Andreasi mërgoi në Perëndim, së bashku me anëtarë të tjerë të administratës, politike dhe kulturore, të Athinës, përfshirë edhe ish-kryeministrin konservator, Karamanlis, aktoren Melina Merkuri dhe kompozitorin Mikis Teodorakis. Pothuajse të gjithë këta njerëz të shquar, për shkak të shkollimit të tyre dhe origjinës së ngritur të familjeve nga vinin, për shembull, Merkuri ishte vajza e ish-kryetarit të bashkisë së Athinës, përmblidhnin dhe pasqyronin aspektin më të sofistikuar helen të personalitetit grek, dhe në fushatën që bënë kundër diktaturës, ata arritën të kishin sukses në përshkrimin e kolonelëve si uzurpatorë të çfarëdo soji, por jogrekë. 

Kështu, ndërsa Perëndimi i urrente kolonelët, grekët i donte përsëri, bile tani edhe me shumë, për shkak se ishin të shtypur. Greqia, përveç të qenit mit, u bë edhe kauzë, çka ia rriti edhe më shumë sharmin dhe karizmën.

Pavarësisht nga thirrjet dhe lutjet e Merkurit dhe të miqve të saj që ta bojkotonin Greqinë, turistët vazhdonin të shkonin në Greqi. Vetëm pjesa politikisht më e ngritur dhe e mençur e tyre i vinte re dhe shqetësohej nga mërmëritjet e hidhura, që rëndom dëgjoheshin në mesin e popullsive që jetonin në shtete represivë. Në fund të fundit, në Greqi nuk pati destabilitet, nuk pati dhe nuk egzistonte ajo frika e tmerrshme që ishte aq e prekshme nën diktatura edhe më ekstreme në Lindjen e Mesme. Miti turistik grek u luhat paksa, por përsëri qëndroi.

Edhe pas vitit 1974, kur pas dorëzimit të kolonelëve pasoi era e një antiamerikanizmi të hapur, që përfshiu hedhjen e bombës në zyrën e American Express-it në Athinë, imazhi i Greqisë në Perëndim mbeti i pacënuar. Pati incidente të izoluara, por qeveria e re, konservatore e Karamanslisit arriti ta mbante nën kontroll atë që, në atë kohë, ishte në majisje e sipër. Vetëm në vitet 1980-të bota filloi ta shikonte dhe ta zbulonte sesa fare pranë ishte, në të vërtetë, Greqia me Ballkanin dhe Lindjen e Mesme.

----------


## Uriel

*Kreu III
*
Historia Sekrete

“Gabimet e Justinianit kanë qenë aq të shumta, sa edhe vetë pafundësia nuk do të mjaftonte për t’i treguar. Për mua do të mjaftonte të nxirrja dhe të paraqisja vetëm disa shembuj nga lista e gjatë e gabimeve, për të dalë lakuriq karakteri i tij në sytë e njerëzve që ende nuk kanë lindur”, shkruan Prokopi te “Historia Sekrete”, një raport i pacensuruar i sundimit, në Konstandinopojën e shekullit VI, të Justinianit dhe gruas së tij, Teodora , një ish-prostitutë.

“Ata ose duan të sundojnë sikur të ishin Zoti vetë, ose nuk pranojnë fare të qeverisin”, - shkruan Michael Psellus te “Kronografia”, një përshkrim tepër realist për 14 perandorët bizantinë të shekujve X-XI, përshkrim që vlerësohet si memuari i famshëm i Mesjetës.

Këto histori, komplekse për nga sagat e hareshme të pasionit, të grykësisë, të egërsisë dhe të ambicjes personale, janë e vetmja pasqyrë e vlefshme historike për të kuptuar politikën greke në vitet 1980-të. Ashtu si në periudhën e hershme të rënies, kompleksiteti shkrihej me sipërfaqësoren, duke i veshur një hermetizëm e pavlerësi absurde arshivës kronikale.

Në shtatë vjetët që jetova në Greqi, pak gjëra më kanë tunduar më shumë sesa të shikoja dhe dëgjoja korrespondentët e huaj, që shpjegonin turbullinë e politikës së vendit, me fraza të tilla si “në fund të fundit, grekët kanë zbuluar teatrin”, dhe “jo vetëm demokracia, por edhe anarkia, janë fjalë greke”. Pastaj pasonin referencat qesharake për “tragjedinë greke” dhe “komedinë greke”. Edhe unë, në një periudhë dembelizmi, një herë iu ktheva “teatrit” dhe “maskave” të lashta greke, për të shpjeguar politikën moderne greke. Botuesit dhe lexuesit në Amerikë dhe në Angli e kishin studiuar dramën greke nëpër shkolla dhe ishin në gjendje të bënin lidhjen me referencat. Por, a kishte ndonjë prej tyre që të dinte diçka për Bizantin apo për shkrimtarët grekë të Mesjetës, si Psellusin dhe Prokopin? Njoftimet e mediave, në vend që të shpjegonin Greqinë moderne, nuk bënë gjë tjetër veçse hodhën dritë mbi injorancën e Perëndimit, për shtrirjet më të gjëra dhe më të rëndësishme të historisë greke.

“Politika jonë pasqyron, më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër, sa orientalë dhe bizantinë që jemi, - më tha Panajota Dhimitras, njëra nga opinionmbledhëset kryesore të Athinës. Këtë bisedë e bëmë në vitin 1990, pasi kisha mbërritur në Greqi nga Bullgaria. Ishte koha kur Greqia kishte filluar të mblidhej paksa nga kaosi i viteve 1980. - Unë do të thoja se, në politikën tonë, ne jemi krejtësisht orientalë. Perëndimin ne e shohim si të ishim nga Lindja e Mesme. Ashtu si arabët, edhe ne, si kristianë ortodoksë, gjithashtu kemi qenë viktima të Kryqëzatave... Grekët janë martuar me Lindjen. Perëndimi është vetëm dashnorja jonë. Dhe, si çdo dashnore, Perëndimi na eksiton dhe na mbrekullon, por marrëdhëniet tona me të janë vetëm episodike dhe sipërfaqësore”.

Përveç aspekteve të dyshimit dhe intrigës levantine, rrëfimet mesjetare të Psellusit dhe Prokopit preknin, në mënyrë të mrekullueshme, diçka tjetër në lidhje me jetën politike greke: që politika në Greqi është erotike. Ndoshta nuk është e rastit që aq shumë fjalë greke, që kanë të bëjnë me politikën, janë të gjinisë femërore: kyvernisi (qeveri), eklogi (zgjedhje), ideologia (ideologji), poreia (marshim proteste), eksoussia (autoritet), tromokratia (terrorizëm). 

Në mënyrë të ndjeshme, shtypi bulevardesk në Greqi, ndryshe nga ai në Amerikë, nuk shqetësohet dhe nuk merret me jetën personale të artistëve të shquar të skenës, as edhe me jetën personale të politikanëve. Grekët nuk janë puritanë, atyre nuk u bën përshtypje dhe nuk shokohen nga asgjë, pothuajse nga asgjë. Ky shtyp grek shkruan thjeshtë dhe drejtpërdrejtë për politikën. Politika në Greqi nuk është fushë e “depozitave të mendimit”, as edhe e librave dhe gazetave serioze, ajo (politika) ka qyfyre tepër të rënda për t’u përcjellur nga ai lloj shtypi: le të marrim, si shembull, karrierën e Andreas Papandreut. 

Qëndrimi im në Greqi, prej vitit 1982 deri më 1989, përkoi bukur me sundimin e Andreas Papandreut si Kryeministër. Për shkak se Greqia është një vend i vogël, i varfër, i rrethuar nga armiq historikë, politika e saj është shumë më intensive se politika e vendeve perëndimore. Dhe për shkak se politika greke, gjatë sundimit të Andreas, qe hapur antiamerikane, përvoja ime personale në Greqi u formëzua, në masë të madhe, nga Andreasi. Trashëgimia që la sundimi të tij shpjegon Greqinë e viteve 1990-të, ashtu si trashëgimia komuniste ndihmon për të shpjeguar vendet e tjera ballkanike. Të bësh kronikën e epokës së Papandreut është, sipas mendimit tim, i vetmi veprim thelbësor për të kuptuar Greqinë e sotme. 

Pasi Amerika ndërhyri pranë udhëheqësit të juntës ushtarake, George Papadhopullos, për ta liruar menjëherë nga burgu, (“thuaji atij Papës, si ia thonë emrin, që ta lirojë atë Papën tjetër, si ia thonë emrin”, njoftohet t’i ketë thënë Presidenti Xhonson ambasadorit grek në Amerikë), Andreasi iku në mërgim, në fillim në Suedi dhe më pas në Kanada, ku organizoi atë që më vonë do të bëhej Lëvizja Socialiste Panhelenike, akronimi grek i së cilës është PASOK-u. Nga ato gjashtë vite në mërgim, 1968-1974, ka patur një pamje unikale, në një numër fotografish, Andreas është i veshur me xhup lëkure të zi, dhe një fakt të vetëm, ndërsa ishte i martuar me katër fëmijë, ai bëhet përsëri baba i një fëmije të jashtëligjshëm, me një grua suedeze, të cilat do ta ruanin vlerën e tyre në vitet 1990-të.

Në vitin 1978, botuesi greko-amerikan, Aristidh Karacas, shkoi në selinë qendrore të PASOK-ut, në Athinë, për të biseduar me Andreasin. Karacas kurrë nuk do ta harrojë atë përvojë: “Hyrja ishte e mbushur plot me djem të rinj, që të shikonin vëngër, thershëm, veshur me xhaketa lëkure të zeza, të fryra vende-vende”. Kur i thashë se kisha ardhur për t’u takuar me zotin Papandreu, ata m’u përgjigjën në mënyrë agresive: “Aha, paske takim me archegos (udhëheqësin)?” Ata e shprehën fare qartë, qysh në fillim, se ai duhej tirrur “udhëheqësi”, thuajse ishte ndonjë fyerje po t’i zije emrin në gojë. Kjo gjë më shtyu të mendoja se si duhet të ketë qenë selia qëndrore e Musolinit, para grushtit fashist të shtetit, në Itali, në vitin 1922.”

Që nga rrënjët e tij, PASOK-u kurrë nuk ka qenë komma, “parti”, siç ishin grupimet e tjera politike në Greqinë e pasjuntës. Siç dilte qartë, veçanërisht nga emri, PASOK-u ishte një kinesis, “një lëvizje”: Lëvizja Socialiste Panhelenike. Me fjalë të tjera, mendohej se ajo duhej të ishte revolucionare dhe dinamike. Ja çfarë ka thënë Papandreu më 1977-n: “A jemi marksistë, po apo jo?! ... ne duhet të themi po. Ja, pra, përse ne jemi në opozitë të plotë me mendimin optimist, liberal”. 
PASOK-u pa diskutim që nuk ishte demokratik dhe nuk kishte kushtetutë ose nënligje të dala prej saj. Ato nuk ishin të nevojshme. PASOK-u ishte Papandreu, emër i cili në Greqinë e pas-juntës do të përdoret për t’iu referuar Andreasit dhe jo të atit, Xhorxhit, i cili kishte vdekur më 1968, në moshën 80-vjeçare. Adhurimi i shefave politikë, diçka që puthej me kufirin e kultit të individiit, ka qenë gjë e rëndomtë në Greqinë e shekullit XX. Xhorxh Papandreu dikur kryesoi një parti politike, të quajtur “Partia Xhorxh Papandreu”. Grekët e qendrës dhe të së majtës u bashkuan me PASOK-un, sepse e shihnin atë si pasuesen e natyrshme të trashëgimisë politike të Xhorxh Papandreut.

Xhorxh Papandreu prirej më tepër nga qendra se nga e majta. Budallallëku, më shumë se ideologjia ose krenaria e plagosur, ishte ajo çka motivoi veprimet e tij në mesin e viteve 1960-të. Partia e tij ishte vetë ai, për shkak të natyrës paternaliste, të politikës greke të kafehaneve, në atë kohë. Grupet e njerëzve, natyrisht, grumbulloheshin dhe bashkoheshin rreth personaliteteve të forta, pa u kushtuar shumë vëmëndje hollësive apo organizimit. Vitet e formimit Xhorxh Papandreu i pat kaluar tërësisht në Greqi. Impulset e tij, ashtu si dhe ato të rivalit të tij konservator, Konstandin Karamanlis, ishin normale dhe jo të komplikuara. Por Andreas Papandreu, i cili pat kaluar 30 muaj në marinën amerikane, edhe pse kurrë nuk pati veshur uniformë ushtarake greke, ishte jashtëzakonisht i komplikuar. Në studion e vet, në vende tepër të dukshme, ishin vendosur fotografitë e Fidel Kastros dhe të Marshall Titos. Papandreu (kështu do të përdoret tash e mbrapa në këtë libër për t’iu referuar Andreasit) e shikonte Jugosllavinë komuniste, të paangazhuar, si modelin ideal për Greqinë. 

PASOK-u i farkëtoi lidhjet e veta të herëshme me partinë siriane Baath, “mbështetur në pozitat tona të përbashkëta ideo-politike”, shpjegonte Papandreu, më 1975. Në shkurt të vitit 1977, tetë muaj pas rrëmbimit të një avioni të kompanisë “Air France”, mbushur plot me pasagjerë izraelitë, që udhëtonin nga Tel Avivi në Entebe të Ugandës, Papandreu i thurri lavde udhëheqësit të Ugandës, Idi Aminit: “Ai është luftëtar kundër qendrave metropole të Perëndimit, prandaj është vënë në shënjestër të tyre. Kjo vetvetiu e vendos atë në fushën e shahut botëror, në grupin e forcave antiimperialiste”.  Më vonë, më 1977, Papandreu fluturoi te Muamar Gadafi i Libisë, për regjimin e të cilit Papandreu deklaroi se “nuk ishte diktaturë ushtarake. E kundërta është e vërtetë. Ai qeveris sipas modelit të demos-it (popullit) të athinasve të vjetër.” Raporte që pajtoheshin me njeri-tjetrin, si në shtypin grek, ashtu edhe në atë të huaj, thonin se Gadafi kishte ndihmuar në financimin e fushatës të suksesshme të PASOK-ut, në vitin 1981, nga ku Papandreu u zgjodh kryeministër. Në vitin 1984, duke iu drejtuar publikisht Papandreut, në Athinë, majori Abdel Salam Jalud, i dyti në hierarkinë e Gadafit, tha, “Vëlla Papandreu, ne ju kemi ndjekur dhe analizuar me kujdes, ju kemi provuar dhe ju besojmë. Ne jemi të vendosur të bëjmë gjithçka kemi mundësi dhe që është në dorën tonë, për të forcuar pozitën tuaj, sepse është në interesin tonë që ju të mbeteni në pushtet.”

----------


## Uriel

Mënyra sesi punonte makineria e brëndshme e PASOK-ut tregonte për një stil totalitar, të paprecedent, në Greqi, me përjashtim të lëvizjes komuniste guerile. Pas pak vitesh qëndrimi në Greqi arrita të kuptoj se përkrahësit e PASOK-ut grupoheshin në tri tipa kryesorë njerëzish.
Grupi i parë, e majta e rafinuar dhe nga ana kulturore e sofistikuar, “njerëzit e bukur”, si të thuash, nuk do të kishin pasur ndonjë peshë sikur të mos kishte qenë fama e Melina Merkurit. E caktuar ministre e Kulturës dhe Shkencës, kur Papandreu u zgjodh kryeministër në tetor të vitit 1981, Merkuri ka qenë e vetmja ministre e Papandreut e cila u ricaktua në atë post në të 15 ndryshimet qeveritare, që u bënë gjatë tetë vjetëve të qëndrimit të Papandreut në pushtet. Padyshim besnike ndaj Papandreut, ajo, megjithatë, nuk bënte pjesë në rrethin e ngushtë të tij, ndaj nuk u njollos nga skandalet e atij qarku dhe nga burgimet që e shkatërruan qeverinë e tij. Personaliteti i saj, si simbol në kulturën e Greqisë, falë filmit “Kurrë të Dielën”, i siguroi Papandreut një vello legjitimiteti, veçanërisht jashtë. Në Greqi ajo ishte me mjaft emër si në radhët e përkrahësve të komunistëve, ashtu edhe të PASOK-ut, ndonëse ishte e përbuzur nga 40 për qind e popullsisë greke, që votonte për të djathtët. Fyerja që i bëhej asaj, që nuk mund ta dëgjoja dhe duroja dot më, ishte: “Melina nuk ka luajtur në filmin “Kurrë të Dielën”, ajo është vërtetë e tillë edhe në jetë. Nuk e kuptojmë, o të huaj, çfarë i pëlqeni ju asaj?”

Grupi i dytë ishin intelektualët e rinj, të shkolluar jashtë, të cilët u kthyen në Greqi pas rënies të juntës. Disa prej tyre ishin teknokratë, tepër të kualifikuar, të cilët, përballë dilemës së fortë për të zgjedhur ndërmjet së djathtës, të stilit të vjetër, dhe një të majte revolucionare, parapëlqyen këtë të fundit, ngaqë e djathta ishte deskritituar nga junta. Kostas Simitis, ministri i Ekonomisë i PASOK-ut, që më vonë u shkarkua dhe u poshtërua publikisht nga Papandreu, dhe Antonis Tricis, ministri i parë i PASOK-ut për Mjedisin, gjithashtu i shkarkuar, bënin pjesë në këtë kategori. Mëkati i Tricisit ishte se ligjet për mbrojtjen e mjedisit ai i zbatoi njëlloj si për  biznesmenët e së djathtës ashtu edhe për ata të së majtës. 

Por, shumë prej intelektualëve të rinj nuk ishin teknokratë. Ata me prejardhje modeste, të thjeshtë, shkuan në Amerikë ose në disa vende të tjera perëndimore, ku u pajisën me anën sipërfaqësore të një shkollimi liberal për artin, aq sa ishte e mjaftueshme për të fituar një dozë të lehtë sofistikimi dhe një krenari të fryrë false, sapo të ktheheshin në vendin e tyre. V.S. Naipol ka një thënie për njerëz të tillë, gjysmë të formuar. Duke folur për një grup idealistësh marksistë të edukuar amerikanë, që sunduan ishullin Grenada të Karaibeve (para se të grindeshin dhe të fillonin të vrisnin njeri-tjetrin), Naipol i përkufizon ata si “njerëz të vegjël”, mendjet e të cilëve janë mbushur me ide “të mëdha”, të turbullta dhe me një përqasje të gabuar si ti zbatonin ato. PASOK-u kishte shumë nga këta “njerëz të vegjël”, të shtypur nën peshën e urrejtjeve, dhe me qëndrime shumë agresive. Ata kishin mbushur radhët e Gardës greke. Nga ata dolën dhunuesit ideologjikë, që dërgoheshin nga Papandreu nëpër ambasadat jashtë shtetit, për të ruajtur dhe spiunuar diplomatët e karrierës. Në vitin 1988, kur një studiues i Universitetit të Harvardit, Nikolas Stavru, botoi një libër kritik kundër Papandreut, një gardian i ambasades greke në Uashington u citua nga “New York Times” të kishte thënë: “Zoti Stavru nuk mund të shkruajë libra, ai vetëm mund të japë mësim për negrit në një nga universitet më mediokër. 

Ndërkohë, vura re se grupi i tretë, ku futen njerëzit më të rëndësishëm të PASOK-ut, nuk kishte përvoja nga jashtë shtetit dhe rrallë e tek mund te gjeje ndonjë prej tyre që fliste gjuhë tjetër përveç greqishtes. Ata ishin njerëz të fshatit ose nga lagjet punëtore të qytetit, që përcillnin tespije nëpër gishta, kishin një të folur tepër vulgare, me fjalë sharëse, si malaka (birë b...) dhe që, në rrrethana të tjera, mund të kishin punuar fare mirë me juntën, ashtu siç mund të kishin qenë edhe kundër saj, pa pikë vështirësie. Ky grup i tretë bënte bé dhe rrufe për Papandreun. Ndryshe nga intelektualët e tjerë të PASOK-ut, të shkolluar jashtë shtetit, Papandreu, i djallëzuar deri në palcë, ndjehej si në shtëpinë e vet kur ishte mes tyre, në kafenetë e mbushura me tym duhani.  Papandreu kishte një stil të foluri burrëror dhe demagogjik, të cilit i përgjigjeshin si të varfërit e qyteteve, ashtu edhe banorët e fshatit grek. Stili i tij politik të ngjallte kujtimin e Huan Peronit, të Argjentinës, ose të Menahem Beginit, të Izraelit: një orator dinamik, i edukuar në Perëndim, baza e të cilit ndodhej ndërmjet pjesës më të varfër dhe më orientale të popullsisë, të cilën, përkundrejt gjysmës tjetër europiane, ai e kishte inkurajuar dhe vendosur në poste drejtuese në pushtet.

Pra, Papandreu rrethohej nga romios dhe jo nga helenë. Ata përbënin rrethin e tij të ngushtë dhe drejtonin PASOK-un për të. Ata ushqenin një besnikëri klanore ndaj Papandreut dhe nuk prekeshin nga asgjë që ndodhte. Ndër ta, kishte njerëz si Agamemnon Kucogiorgas, njeriu i dytë, më i fuqishmi, në Greqi gjatë krejt viteve 1980-të, i cili, më 1990 e pa veten prapa hekurave të qelisë, në të njëjtin burg të Pireut, ku ishte izoluar edhe udhëheqësi i juntës, Papadopullos.

Papandreu gjithmonë e ka mbajtur një njeri të tillë në stafin e Ministrisë të Jashtme. Ky person, në fakt, ishte gjysmë këtej dhe gjysmë andej kufirit të njeriut të rreptë, që priste koka dhe kishte hijen e gjoja intelektualit. Ndryshe nga të tjerët, ai fliste anglisht. Një herë mbajti një 
fjalim të gjatë në përkrahje të “Rendit informatik të Botës të Tretë”, në të cilin justifikoi censurën, që ishte imponuar nga qeveri të ndryshme afrikane, me pretekstin se edhe imperializmi ishte një lloj forme censure. Më 1987, në zyrën e tij, e pyeta mos vallë Greqia po afrohej pak si shumë politikisht me Afrikën dhe Botën e Tretë! Ai u përkul pak dhe, duke u mbështetur mbi tavolinën e punës, më tha me tonin e njeriut që e dinte mirë ç‘thoshte: “Greqia është më pak pranë Afrikës se Amerika. A ke parë ndonjëherë ndonjë grek që t’i japë dorën një negri në rrugë, siç bëjnë amerikanët? Mos u shqetëso shumë, ne dimë si t’i çojmë punët me Afrikën dhe me Botën e Tretë... Atyre pakistanezëve ne u themi se, po njohën Qipron turke, do t’i hedhim në det të gjithë pakistanezët që punojnë si marinarë në anijet greke.”

Gjithmonë më kanë magjepsur lidhjet e ngushta vëllazërore të Papandreut me këta njerëz, sikur të kishin pirë gjak nga njeri-tjetri, ndërmjet të cilëve, padyshim, Papandreu ishte personi më i sofistikuar. Pikërisht kjo qëndron në thelb të sharmit tërheqës, të pamohueshëm, të Papandreut, dhe, për rrjedhojë, edhe e karizmës që ai gëzonte, në mënyrë të veçantë, te gratë greke, pavarësisht nga barku dhe tulla e plotë ngjyrë gri.

Nuk duhet harruar se kemi të bëjmë me një njeri, i cili, nga viti 1940 deri më 1959, pati jetuar në qytete studentore amerikane. Askush nuk ndijehej më rehat, si në shtëpine e vet, në botën e darkave, jo të shpeshta dhe të pazakonta, të Berklit se Andi Papandreu, me llullë në dorë, i veshur me xhaketë lëkure të zezë dhe me pulovër me jakë golf. Dhe, në një mishërim tjetër: përsëri i veshur me xhaketë lëkure, ai shihet të zhvillojë miqësi të thella, si të përjetshme, me një element aristokratik ballkanas, që herë-herë ndodhej në kufirin e krimit, pasurinë politike të të cilit ai do ta bënte plotësisht për vete. Sa profesorë universiteti, përfshirë edhe ata të cilëve u pëlqen të veshin këpucë alpine dhe ta ndjejnë veten krejt rehat në mesin e njerëzve te thjeshtë, mund ta bënin një gjë të tillë? Në Greqi, Papandreu mbajti në larg pikërisht ata tipa të PASOK-ut, të cilët, si ai, ishin shkolluar jashtë.

Papandreu kërkonte t’i thurreshin lavde dhe, në një farë mënyre, ai i kishte merituar ato, përmes një aftësie të rrallë për të depërtuar, për të dominuar dhe për të manipuluar mjedise thellësisht të ndryshme sociale.

Një nga tre takimet që kam pasur me Papandreun ishte ai gjatë verës së vitit 1986, në hotelin luksoz “Astir Palace”, në bregdet, në lagjen Vuliagmeni të Athinës. Me kostum banje dhe me një peshqir të hedhur në qafë, Papandreu hyri në mjedisin plot diell të pishinës, i shoqëruar nga njëri prej djemve, si ai, i quajtur Andreas, dhe nga dy truproje, të veshur me pantallona të zeza, të ngushta tub, ngjitur pas këmbëve, dhe me këmisha të bardha, të zbërthyera deri tek kërthiza. Më kujtohet që njeri prej rojave ishte i armatosur me pistoletë, që i varej e tundej nga supi, të cilën e hoqi dhe e vuri mbi njërën prej karrigeve që ndodheshin atje. Djali im dyvjeçar u nis drejt Papandreut. Papandreu iu soll përreth dhe, më duket se, e ledhatoi në kokë. Edhe une iu afrova dhe u prezantova. “Për cilën shkruan ti?”, më pyeti. I thashë për “The Atlantic”. “Aha, - tha duke tundur kokën në shenjë pohimi, - revistë e bukur dhe e vjetër. E kam pasë lexuar kur kam qenë në Harvard.” Aksenti dhe shikimi i tij i hapur kishin mbetur thuajse tipike amerikane, edhe pse kishin kaluar njëzeteshtatë vjet nga koha kur ishte larguar nga brigjet e Amerikës. Pastaj, Papandreu vetëm sa i hodhi një vështrim njërit prej rojave, duke ngritur vetullat e trasha gri, si në stenografinë levantine, që ai të zhdukej me shpejtësi diku. Për shkak të asaj që po ndodhte në Greqi në atë kohë, të cilën do ta përshkruaj më poshtë, përvoja e takimit tim me Papandreun i ngjante atij të shtrëngimit të dorës me një njeri të famshëm të botës së krimit në një sallë vallëzimi.

----------


## Uriel

Pas zgjedhjes së Papandreut kryeministër, më 1981, ai mori përgëzime: për njohjen e lëvizjes të rezistencës komuniste kundër nazizmit; për lejen që lëshoi që të ktheheshin, në vendin e tyre, veteranët komunistë të Luftës Civile greke, të cilët kishin qëndruar, për dekada, në mërgim, në bllokun lindor; për reformimin e ligjit të divorcit, duke i dhënë më shumë favore grave; për legalizimin e martesave civile. (Unë jam martuar në Greqi, në një ceremoni civile: Faleminderit, Andreas!) Këto masa, ç’është e vërteta, priteshin, bile sikur u kishte kaluar koha. Por, në fushën kritike të demokracisë greke kishin filluar të ndodhnin gjëra shqetësuese.

Në vitin 1982, Papandreu ndërpreu plotësisht ndjekjen e sesioneve të Parlamentit. Ai pushoi nga puna një numër ministrash, që shprehën pakënaqësi, dhe stafit të vet personal i shtoi 80 këshilltarë. Kjo e pakësoi varësinë e tij, si nga qeveria, ashtu edhe nga baza e PASOK-ut. Tani ai mund të sundonte me grusht të hekurt përmes rrethit të vet të ngushtë.

Në vitet që i paraprinë zgjedhjes të tij, Papandreu kishte spastruar me qindra anëtarë të PASOK-ut nga Lëvizja, nën pretekstin se kishin “devijuar”. Cilido që vinte në dyshim gjykimin e tij, për çfarëdo lloj gjëje, përjashtohej. Kur Papandreu u zgjodh për herë të parë, shumë anëtarë të PASOK-ut menduan se PASOK-u do të evoluonte në një parti të drejtuar demokratikisht. Kjo gjë nuk ndodhi. Kur Aristidh Bulukos, deputet i PASOK-ut në Parlament, nuk ra dakord me Papandreun për një dekret për reformën e zgjedhjeve, Bulukos thjesht u përjashtua nga PASOK-u. Kur Stathis Panagulis, zëvëndëssekretar i Brendshëm, e kritikoi Papandreun se nuk kishte mbajtur disa prej premtimeve të bëra në fushatën zgjedhore, edhe ai u perjashtua zyrtarisht nga lëvizja.  Më pas, Papandreu, publikisht, e akuzoi Panagulisin për “tradhëti” dhe “konspiracion”. Televizioni dhe radioja shtetërore, në mënyrë të përsëritur, transmetonin vetëm akuzat e Papandreut dhe injoronin përgjigjet e Panagulisit.

Kritikat në adresë të disa politikave të tij personale nga anëtarë të PASOK-ut, Papandreu i quajti  “apostazi”, fjalë kjo që, në formën e vet origjinale greke, apostasia, ka një nënkuptim të fortë teologjik, që rrjedh nga ditët e Bizantit, kur perandorët që sundonin mbi bazën e së Drejtës Hyjnore gjykoheshin të “pagabueshëm”, ndërsa kritikët e tyre  konsideroheshin e shpalleshin “heretikë” ose “apostatë”.

Përjashtimet vazhduan gjatë gjithë viteve të sundimit të Papandreut. Dhe mënyra pothuajse nuk ndryshoi fare. Pas përjashtimit të një anëtari nga një këshill disiplinor i PASOK-ut, mediat e kontrolluara po nga PASOK-u fillonin kundër të përjashtuarit fushatën e vrasjes së karakterit. Kjo metodë u përdor edhe për të larë hesapet personale dhe për të zbutur zhvatjen që i bënte shteti kompanive private. Në fundin e vitit 1982, për shembull, u orkestrua një fushatë thashethemesh kundër shefit të një agjencie lokale lajmesh, të mbështetur nga shteti, duke e akuzuar për transvest (që ka ndryshuar seksin - shën. përk.). Ai u detyrua të jepte dorëheqjen dhe të largohej përkohësisht nga Greqia.  Në vitin 1983, mediat zyrtare akuzuan Xhorxh Cacos, drejtori ekzekutiv i “Heracles General Cement Company”, njëra nga kompanite eksportuese më të sukseshme të Greqisë, për “mashtrim” dhe “shkelje financiare”. Duke përdorur si pretekst njoftimet e shtypit, shteti vuri dorë dhe e shtetëzoi Heracles Cement. Gjatë tre vjetëve të ardhshme, kompania humbi 52 milionë dollarë, në krahasim me 25 milionë dollarë fitim që ishin regjistruar gjatë tre vjetëve që paraprinë këtë shtetëzim. Dhe atëhere gjykatat i hodhën poshtë menjëherë akuzat kundër Cacos: nuk ka patur kurrë prova për të dëshmuar akuzat.

Televizioni dhe radioja shtetërore greke, aty nga viti 1982, ishin transformuar në simotra tepër besnike të mediave të kontrolluara nga partia në pushtet në vendet komuniste në veri të Greqisë. Televizioni dhe radio greke kurrë nuk kanë qenë të lira. Nën udhëheqësin konservator Karamanlis kontrolli praktik shkonte jo më larg sesa të pengonte dheniet apo transmetimet e aktiviteteve të opozitës së majtë; programet nuk kishin aspak tone agresive ideologjike. Për më tepër, Papandreu fushatonte për allaghi (ndryshim), përfshirë edhe premtimin për të liberalizuar mediat. Nën Papandreun, lajmet televizive të mbrëmjes u kthyen në paradë të fjalimeve, të inaugurimeve dhe të prerjes së shiritave që bënte Papandreu. Asgjë nuk ishte e paanëshme. Cdo grup që përmendej, guerrilet palestineze, kontrasit e Nikaraguas, portretizoheshin ose si “luftëtarë të lirisë” ose si “fashistë”, ashtu si ta kërkonte pikëpamja e PASOK-ut. Kur një oficer i marinës amerikane mbeti i vrarë, në Athinë, në një atentat të organizuar nga terroristët, gazetat e PASOK-ut e etiketuan vrasjen si “një konspiracion të CIA-s”, duke shpjeguar se Agjencia Qëndrore e Zbulimit e vrau vetë njeriun e vet, “në një përpjekje të llogaritur mirë në kohë, për të krijuar ndjenja antigreke në Shtetet e Bashkuara”.  

Në mitingjet që transmetoheshin edhe nga televizioni, Papandreu u deklaronte pjesëmarrësve, se Amerika është “metropoli i imperializmit”. Sipas pohimit të këtij veterani të marinës ushtarake amerikane, “bazat amerikane në Greqi ishin baza vdekjeje”. Ishte koha kur Papandreu udhëtonte në Bllokun Lindor më shpesh se cilido udhëheqës tjetër i NATO-s. Gjatë një vizite në Poloni, e cila, në atë kohë, ndodhej ende nën ligjin e luftës, Papandreu e cilësoi Solidarnostin si “negative, rrezikshëm negative”. Ndërkohë, Papandreu vazhdonte të jetonte me amerikanen dhe katër fëmijët, të cilët ishin, të gjithë, nënshtetas amerikanë.

Duke shkruar për Romanusin e Tretë, Perandor i Bizanit nga viti 1028-1034, Psellusi thotë: “pikërisht ai perandor aspironte, në mënyrë të vaçantë, t’i dilte emri dhe nami për devotshmëri dhe mirësi..., kjo çonte në qëndrime ekstravagante, kur diskutohej rreth problemeve të hyjësisë.” Për Papandreun, devotshmëria nënkuptonte “paqe”. Në emër të Papandreut, ministrja e Kulturës, Merkuri, organizoi “zinxhirët njerëzor të paqes” përreth Akropolit, pavarësisht se kompanitë shtetërore greke vazhdonin t’i shisnin armë të dyja palëve në luftën Iran-Irak, si dhe shteteve ndërluftuese afrikane, Ruandës dhe Burundit. Më kujtohet se në Athinë gjithmonë zhvillohej diku një simpozium apo diçka tjetër kushtuar paqes. Papandreu  vazhdonte ecejaket dhe diskutimet me Causheskun për një plan të përbashkët paqeje për Europën.

Ashtu si udhëheqësit e Bllokut Lindor, Papandreu refuzonte pothuajse çdo kërkesë për intervistë nga mediat perëndimore. Ai shkoi deri aty sa të mos merrte pjesë, as sa për t’u dukur, për sy e faqe, në veprimtarinë vjetore të Shoqatës të Shtypit të Huaj, në Athinë, ku, po të ishte orkestruar dhe përgatitur mirë, ai mund të kishte paracaktuar se cilave pyetje do t’u përgjigjej. Gazetarët si puna ime ishin të lirë të fluturonin sa herë të donin në Turqi dhe të intervistonin kryministrin turk, Tugut Ozal. Ndërsa Papandreu kurrë nuk do të na takonte, edhe pse ne jetonim në Greqi. Ndër fare pak intervista që dha gjatë tetë viteve, njera u krye me ish-korrespondenten e programit “60 Minuta” të CBS-it, Dajanë Sojer, e cila e pyeti nëse ai ndjente ndonjë mirënjohje për Amerikën, që, në vitin 1940, e mbajti Greqinë jashtë Bllokut Lindor. Papandreu iu përgjigj:

“ Unë nuk i jam mirënjohës askujt për asgjë.”

	Ashtu si xhaketa e lëkurës dhe marrëdhëniet me gruan suedeze, edhe kjo përgjigje ishte mesazh, që parashikonte ato gjëra që pritej të ndodhnin. 

Kur Papandreu erdhi në fuqi, ai e shkriu njësinë e posaçme të policisë që merrej me hetimin e grupit terrorist “17 Nëntori”. Grupi “17 Nëntori” do të mbetej gjatë gjithë periudhës të fillimit të viteve 1990-të skudra më enigmatike terroriste dhe më e pamundura për t’u penetruar, në krejt Europën dhe në Lindjen e Mesme.
Më 17 Nëntor 1973, junta nxorri tanket për të masakruar studentët protestues të Universitetit Politeknik të Athinës, dhe për këtë krim, sipas mitologjisë të së majtës greke, u bënë fajtorë amerikanët. Natën e Krishtlindjeve të vitit 1975 u vra Richard Welsh, i cili, siç doli më vonë, kishte qenë shefi i zyrës të CIA-s në Greqi. Suksesin e atentatit e mori përsipër “17 Nëntori”, që deklaroi, shprehimisht, se, me këtë akt, kjo organizatë synonte të ndëshkonte amerikanët për qëndrimet e tyre imperialiste ndaj Greqisë. Vrasja e Uellshit përcaktoi modelin për të tjerët. Dy persona me motorçikletë do t’i afroheshin dhe do t’i dilnin anash makinës së viktimës gjatë orëve të kulmit të trafikut, kur njerëzit shkojnë në punë në mëngjes, ose kur kthehen nga puna në mbëmje. Njeri që është prapa në motorr shtie mbi viktimën, dhe motorri si rrufeja zhduket, duke gjarpëruar ndërmjet vargjeve të makinave, që shtyhen ngjitur pas njera-tjetrës. Në një qytet, ku trafiku bllokohet rregullisht dhe ku motorrçiklistët ecin si të çmendur, kjo ishte metoda që i përshtatej më së miri atij mjedisi. Po ashtu, zbulimi dhe identifikimi i rolit të Welshit në ambasadën amerikane para se të kryhej atentati, i automjetit të tij, i rrugës që ai përshkonte për në punë, të gjitha këto kishin qenë të sakta. Sulmi tjetër i madh i “17 Nëntorit” ishte vrasja e një oficeri të marinës ushtarake amerikane, në nëntor të vitit 1983, e llogaritur të koinçidonte në kohë me dhjetë-vjetorin e kryengritjes të studentëve të Universitetit Politeknik të Athinë.

----------


## Uriel

Katër muaj më vonë, në mars 1984, një pistoleros, i identifikuar si “arab”, vrau, ditën për diell, në një rrugë shumë të rrahur të Athinës, një nëpunës të ambasadës angleze, së bashku me ndihmësin e tij grek. Në maj, “një skuadër” libiane, e vetëdeklaruar se mund të “vriste edhe veten”,  “e përkushtuar vetëm në ndjekjen e tradhëtarëve dhe të zagarëve, kudo që të ndodhen, dhe në zhdukjen e tyre fizike”, marshoi përmidis qendrës të Athinës, e shoqëruar nga një eskortë e policisë greke. Pasuan një numër vrasjesh të disidentëve libiane, të cilët ishin kundër Gadafit, vrasje që, sipas rastit, mbylleshin nga policia me arsyetimin se ato ishin thjesht “zgjidhje mosmarrëveshjesh personale”. Papandreu lejoi që numri i “diplomatëve” libianë të akredituar pranë Zyrës të Libisë Popullore në Athinë të rritej në 50-të. Në këtë kohë, sirianët kishin filluar të kryenin atentate dhe vrasje të anëtarëve të Organizatës për Clirimin e Palestinës, në territorin grek. Ndërsa, nga ana e tij, grupi terrorist Abu Nidal kishte hapur kompaninë e import-eksportit “Al Noor” në rrugën Solomon të kryqytetit grek, si linjë e frontit për organizimin e operacioneve dhe për qarkullimin e armëve në gjithë Mesdheun. 

Asnjë njeri nuk u arrestua pas këtyre incidenteve. Kur, më 1983, zbulimi amerikan, së bashku me atë anglez, arritën të identifikonin një arab, që jetonte në një lagje të klasës punëtore të Athinës, si personin përgjegjës për futjen kontrabandë në Izrael të lëndëve të lëngta eksplozive me avionët e “Olympic Airways”, agjenti amerikan që merrej me atë hetim u përzu nga Greqia, ndërsa personi i akuzuar për terrorizëm as që u arrestua.  Papandreu tha se “aktet e çlirimit kombëtar” nuk mund të konsideroheshin terrorizëm. Administratës së Reganit dhe Shoqatës së Transportit Ndërkombëtar Ajror (IATA) iu desh një vit pune intensive, përmes një diplomacie të heshtur, për të bindur Papandreun që të forconte masat e sigurimit në aeroportin e Athinës. Përgjigja e Papandreut ishte presion ndaj kompanive ajrore që ta hiqnin vijën e dytë të kontrollit të tyre elektronik nga aeroporti. 
Miti turistik grek shpërtheu krejtësisht kur, në qershor të vitit 1985, terroristët shiitë rrëmbyen një avion pasagjerësh të shoqërisë TËA, që udhëtonte nga aeroporti i Athinës për në Bejrut. Të dy personat kishin kaluar natën në sallën e tranzitit, dhe mendohet se kishin qenë të armatosur me pistoleta dhe granada. Një ditë pas këtij akti u ktheva në Athinë nga Sudani, ku pata shkruar disa artikuj për krizën e urisë në Afrikë. Përsëri në aeroport nuk kishte kurrfarë kontrolli. As edhe një doganier nuk ishte i pranishëm kur pasagjerët merrnin bagazhet dhe dilin drejt e në rrugë. Disa ditë më pas, administrata e Reganit lëshoi një “këshillë udhëtimi”, që paralajmëronte amerikanët të shmangnin udhëtimet në Greqi. Megjithëse PASOK-u bërtiste “provokacion”, brenda disa orësh pas njoftimit të Reganit, aeroporti u mbush me policë dhe agjentë të sigurimit, për herë të parë që nga koha kur Papandreu kishte ardhur në pushtet.

Por tani ishte tepër vonë. Anulimet e prenotimeve turistike tashmë kishin kapur shifrën e disa dhjetëra mijërave. Greqia humbi qindra mijëra dollarë. Në vitet 1985-1986 numri i vizitorëve amerikanë në Greqi ra 80 për qind. Dukej se i kishte ardhur fundi epokës që kishte filluar një çerek shekulli më parë, me filmin “Kurrë të Dielën”.

Më vonë, situata doli edhe më shumë jashtë kontrollit. Katër muaj pas rrëmbimit të avionit të TËA-s, disa arabë të armatosur rrëmbyen një avion të linjës Egyp Air, të nisur nga aeroporti i Athinës, dhe e detyruan të ulej në Maltë. Gjashtëdhjetë vetë gjetën vdekjen kur komandot egjiptiane shpërthyen avionin dhe u futën në të. Më 1986-n, të paktën 20 bomba shpërthyen në Athinë, katër prej të cilave u morën përsipër nga “17 Nëntori”, që kishte filluar të vrise jo vetëm amerikanë, por edhe figura politike dhe të biznesit grek. Ndër objektet e sulmeve ishin veturat e personelit ushtarak amerikan dhe të zyrave, që kishin lidhje me zhvillimin e biznesit privat grek. Tashmë “17 Nëntori” nuk ishte vetëm, ai ishte plotësuar me grupe të tjera terroriste, që kishin emra të çuditshëm si, “Rosat e egra të qytetit”, “Grupi anarkist i nihilistëve ikonoklastë” dhe “Lufta revolucionare kundër pushtetit”. Kjo e fundit mori përsipër përgjegjësinë për shpërthimin që ndodhi në një bazë të ushtrisë greke, në vitin 1987.

Në 28 qershor 1988, shpërtheu një bombë-veturë pranë shtëpisë të atasheut amerikan të mbrojtjes, William Nord, nga e cila ai gjeti vdekjen. Trembëdhjetë ditë më pas, terroristët arabë vranë nëntë turistë dhe plagosën tetëdhjetë të tjerë gjatë një sulmi kundër tragetit grek “Qyteti Poros”. Zëdhënësi i Papandreut, Sotiris Kostopulos, lëshoi akuzën se sulmi ndaj këtij trageti ishte pjesë e një komploti amerikan, për t’i bërë presion Greqisë për të firmosur marrëveshjen e “butë”, për zgjatjen e kontratave për bazat amerikane. 

Po atë vit, qeveria greke nxorri nga burgu terroristin Ozama Al Zomar. Zomari dyshohej nga policia italiane se ishte personi që kishte hapur zjarr me armë automatike dhe kishte hedhur një granadë në një sinagogë të Romës, në vitin 1982, ku gjeti vdekjen një fëmijë dyvjeçar dhe u plagosën 37 të tjerë. Ministri i Drejtësisë i Papandreut, Sotiris Rotis, doli në mbrojtje të lirimit të Zomarit, me shpjegimin se, sulmi ndaj sinagogës “kategorizohet në atë të luftës të tij për të rifituar pavarësinë e mëmëdheut, çka, për rrjedhojë, sugjeron të ndërmerren veprime për liri”.

Tashmë vëzhguesit perëndimorë kishin arritur të zbulonin një “sinergji”, një shkrirje të veçantë ndërmjet elementëve të ekstremit të majtë brenda PASOK-ut dhe grupeve terroriste. Meqenëse Papandreu ishte figurë më një sharm të pafund, grekët as që i merrenin në konsideratë apo vlerësonin motivet, thjesht politike apo ideologjke, kur përpiqeshin të shpjegonin veprimet e tij. Për Papandreun ata flisnin vetëm me termat më subjektive psikologjike që mund të bëhet.

“Andreasi ishte si Edipi, - më shpjegoi politikani konservator Papapulitis gjatë drekës që patëm hëngër në Piré. - Gjatë djalërisë, ai ka qenë shumë i lidhur me të jëmën. Revolta ndaj të atit ka vazhduar edhe kur u bë burrë. Revolta kundër babait, në përgjithësi, do të thotë revoltë ndaj autoritetit. Sipas mendimit tim, emocionalisht, Andreasin e kanë tërhequr luftrat radikale, çlirimtare, dhe ai ka qenë i lidhur me to, për shkak të anarkisë që ato shkapërderdhin.”

Trembëdhjetë shtatori i vitit 1987 shënoi përvjetorin e parë të tërmetit që kishte rënë në qytetin jugor grek të Kallamatës, ku gjetën vdekjen 20 persona dhe mbi 300 të tjerë u plagosën. Papandreu, duke pretenduar se kishte ngarkesë të madhe pune, tha se ishte tepër i zënë dhe nuk kishte kohë për të marrë pjesë në ceremoninë përkujtimore. Siç u mor vesh më vonë, kryeministri 68-vjeçar kishte qenë për një shëtitje treditore me jaht, së bashku me një stjuardesë të kompanisë ajrore “Olympic”, Dhimitra Liani. Liani ishte një brunetë tërheqëse, më pak se gjysma e Papandreut në moshë, e martuar ndërkohë me një zyrtar të lartë të “Partisë Komuniste Revolucionare Maoiste” të Greqisë.  

Në Europën kontinentale dhe në Greqi, në veçanti, fakti që një udhëheqës politik ka një dashnore të re, në përgjithësi, përbën një çështje që ka pak rëndësi. Por, Papandreu kishte kryer dy mëkate të pafalshme. Atë e kishin parë të lahej dhe të vallëzonte së bashku me Lianin në kohën kur, për kombin grek, ishte ditë zie. Dhe, duke u shfaqur rregullisht së bashku me Lianin në publik, ai po turpëronte dhe po poshtëronte gruan dhe familjen e vet. Papandreu i siguroi Lianit një emision të posaçëm për debat televiziv. Ai publikisht fajësoi Margaretën, bashkëshorten e tij të 37 vjetëve, dhe nënën e 4 fëmijëve të tij, duke thënë se, “ajo kurrë nuk më ka fërguar as edhe një kokërr vezë”. Ai zgjodhi ditën e përvjetorit të martesës me Margaretën për të shpallur synimin për t’u maruar me Lianin, e cila, nga ana e saj, ishte në procesin e divorcimit. Kur Papandreu dhe e fejuara u kthyen nga Anglia, ku ai kishte qenë për kurim pas tre operacionesh bajpasi në zemër, PASOK-u organizoi një “shpërthim spontan masiv dashurie” nga “populli i thjeshtë”. Televizioni grek paraqiste buqeta lulesh që hidheshin nga “rent-a-crowd” (turmë me qera, krahaso me “rent-a-car”, makinë me qera - shën.përk.) të PASOK-ut, dhe që shtypeshin nën peshën e rrotave të veturës të Papandreut. 

Pas kësaj, disa gazeta të PASOK-ut filluan ta quanin Lianin “dashnorja zyrtare”. Rreth saj filloi të ngrihej kulti i individit, ndërkohë që kjo ish-stjuardesë, më parë e martuar me një maoist, filloi të njihet si shoqja intelektuale e Kryeministrit. Pati sugjerime që Liani, duke ndjekur traditën e Eva Peronit, mund të bëhej edhe udhëheqësja pasuese e PASOK-ut.

Përveç Argjentinës, diçka e tillë kishte ngjarë, kohë më parë, në Konstandinopojën e shekullit XI. Perandori Bizantin, Konstandini i 9-të, kishte detyruar të shoqen, Zoe, dhe Senatin, që zyrtarisht të ratifikonin pushtetin e dashnores të tij, Sklerena. Psellusi shkruan se “megjithë padëshirën dhe zemërimin e tyre, senatorët përsëri i thurrën lavde asaj marrëveshjeje, sikur të kishte qenë një dokument i dërguar nga vetë Perëndia”. Ndoshta Psellusi këtë gjë mund ta ketë pasë shkruar për PASOK-un! Për shembull, ndihmësi kryesor i Papandreut, Dhimitris Marudas, deklaronte se çdo kritikë ndaj marrëdhënieve jashtëmartesore të Kryeministrit ishte “sakrilegj” dhe “blasfemi”. Marudas i tha kombit se veprimet e Papandreut flisnin për “levantia” (burrëri), për çka populli grek duhet të jetë krenar. Grekët cinikë, nga ana e tyre, nisën ta quanin Marudasin “Ministri i Dhomës të Gjumit”.

Pas çështjes Liani, aty nga fundi i vitit 1988, erdhi radha e “skandalit Koskotas”. Koskotas ishte një bankier multimilioner, i cili thoshte se kishte ndihmuar Papandreun që të kanalizonte dhe thithte mbi 200 milionë dollarë nga korporatat shtetërore në fondin e “heshtur” të PASOK-ut. Paraja, sipas njoftimeve, do të përdorej për të blerë gazetat greke që kritikonin Papandreun, për të lidhur dhe bllokuar të drejtat e autorit në gjithë botën për një libër-dorëshkrim për Papandreun, të cilin e kishte shkruar gruaja e tij e parë, një psikiatre greko-amerikane, Kristina Rasia, për t’i siguruar Papandreut para për rregullimin e llogarive të divorcit me gruan e dytë, Margaret; dhe për t’i dhënë para në dorë zyrtarëve të ndryshëm qeveritarë për punët që ata kryenin. Por skandali iu vesh të tjerëve. Për shembull, u bënë supozime se shërbimet sekrete greke po përgjonin telefonat e armiqve politikë të Papandreut, dhe se zyrtarë të lartë të shtetit kishin marrë qindra milionë dollarë komisione të paligjshme, që ishin futur nëpër llogari bankare në bankat zvicerane, për blerjen, nga ana e Greqisë, të 40 avionëve francez Mirazh dhe atyre amerikanë F-16. Një numër zyrtarësh të lartë qeveritarë u dënuan për vepra penale, ndërsa Papandreu u gjet fajtor për bashkëpunim. Gjyqi i zhvilluar për këtë çështje, por që u shoqërua nga demonstrata pro-Papandreut (organizuar nga PASOK-u) dhe nga mospranimi i Papandreut për të dëshmuar në gjyq, shpalli se Kryeministri nuk ishte fajtor. Akuzat kundër tij Papandreu i quajti komplot nga “forcat e errta të reaksionit” dhe nga “qarqe të huaja”, me qëllimin e vetëm per të “destabilizuar” Greqinë.

----------


## Uriel

Në Athinë fillloi të qarkullonte një histori apokrifale (e dyshimtë), të cilën edhe unë vetë nuk e besoja, por që, megjithatë, është plot simbolizëm. Një gjeneral grek thuhet se shkoi për të takuar Kryeministrin. Në dorë mbante një torbë pazari, mbushur me dhrami greke, në vlerën 10 mijë dollarë. Gjenerali tha se paraja është mënyra që ai ka zgjedhur për të treguar devotshmërinë ndaj archegos (udhëheqësit). Papandreu nuk e ftoi gjeneralin të ulej, por e urdhëroi që çantën ta linte përtokë, te këmba e tavolinës së tij. Më pas, Papandreu e shkarkoi dhe e pushoi nga puna gjeneralin. Ja, pra, cila ishte mënyra e sovranitetit autokratik oriental: si guxon ky njeri të më fyejë, duke më ofruar një pjesë të asaj që, me të drejtë, është e imja. 

“I vetmi regjim i suksesshëm fashist i Greqisë ka qenë ndoshta ai i Andreas Papandreut”, shpjegonte studiuesi dhe botuesi greko-amerikan, Aristidh Karacas, në vitin 1990. As regjimi ushtarak i Zhorzh Metaksasë, nga viti 1936 deri më 1941, dhe as junta ushtarake, nga viti 1967 deri më 1974, nuk arritën kurrë të kishin atë shtrirje dhe nivel të gjërë përgjigjeje popullore ndaj mesazhit të tyre, që shihej edhe si artificial, edhe si qesharak. Përkundrazi, pozimet dhe mënyra e sjelljes  Papandreut ishin risiguruese për njerëzit, se mënyra e tyre e jetesës ishte legjitime, ndonëse, në vetvete, ata ushqenin edhe mungesë besimi, edhe zili ndaj Perëndimit. Në mënyrë shumë të ngjashme me Musolinin, Papandreu arriti të bëhej me sukses mishërimi i një urrejtjeje populiste-nacionaliste. Ai ishte figura e grekut ideal. Ai kërcënonte Amerikën dhe i përforconte këto kërcënime duke u përqafuar me armiqtë e Amerikës, Gadafin dhe terroristët. Papandreu i hidhte publikisht vallet tradicionale greke! Pasurinë e shpërndante te partizanët e tij, si shpërblim për besnikërinë që ata tregonin. Edhe për çështjen Liani, në një shoqëri orientimisht mashkullore siç është Greqia, pati një lloj përputhshmërie. Papandreu projektoi imazhin musolinian të dashnorit të parë të kombit. Ndarja dhe poshtërimi që ai i bëri Margaret Cantit jo vetëm që përforcoi ndarjen e tij (dhe të Greqisë) me Amerikën, por edhe ndarjen me një demon tjetër kërcënues të mashkullit grek, me feminizmin.”

Dhimitras, që mblidhte opinione, e mbështeste këtë analizë. Ajo tha se fakti që afro 40 për qind e elektoratit përsëri përkrahnin Papandreun, edhe pasi u gjet fajtor për rryshfete dhe përgjim telefonash, “tregon populizmin e stilit të Botës së Trete-latino-amerikane të politikës greke. Ajo është thjesht klanore, ksenofobe...” 

Bumerangu antiamerikan i viteve 1980-të në Greqi ishte diçka e pritshme. Megjithëse Shtetet e Bashkuara e kishin mbajtur Greqinë jashtë orbitës komuniste, dhe taksapaguesit amerikanë në vitet 1950-të kishin dhënë me lopatë miliarda dollarë si ndihmë ekonomike, për ta shpëtuar Greqinë nga varfëria e tipit europiano-lindor, shumë grekë e interpretonin këtë ndihmë thjeshtë në sensin e dominimit. Aty nga fundi i viteve 1960-të dhe fillimi i viteve 1970-të, grekët e panë që administrata e Niksonit i dha përkrahje kritike juntës represive. Gjithashtu, në vitin 1974, Sekretari i Shtetit, Henri Kisinger, u duk se inkurajoi invazionin brutal turk në Qipro. Por Papandreu, në mënyrë cinike, arriti ta manipulonte këtë mërzi dhe zhgënjim ndaj Shteteve të Bashkuara, por, sidoqoftë, nuk mundi ta justifikonte demagogjinë e poshtër të tij për “komplote” dhe “konspiracione”, ose përkrahjen që ai i bënte terrorizmit ndërkombëtar.

Jo shumë kohë pas zgjedhjes së Papandreut në 1981, Nikolas Gejxh, ish-korrespondent zhbirilues i gazetës “New York Times”, dhe autori i librave “Hellas: një portret i Greqisë” dhe “Eleni”, një bestsellër për Luftën Civile greke, tregoi një histori rreth rinisë të Papandreut.

I riu Andreas dhe shokët e vet pasanikë qenë ulur për darkë në një restorant që servirte prodhime deti, në lagjen Glykfada të Athinës. Kur erdhi pjatanca me peshq, Papandreu, pa pritur dhe pa pyetur njeri, mori peshkun më të madh. Shokët protestuan. Papandreu e ktheu peshkun në pjatancë, por vetëm pasi e pështyu më parë. Më pas Gejxh pyeti se, nëse Papandreut do t’i duhej të lëshonte zaptimin që i kishte bërë Greqisë, a do ta bënte ai këtë gjë me vullnet të lirë apo më parë do ta pështynte vendin, pastaj do ta lëshonte?

Përgjigjen ia dha vetë Papandreu, disa javë para zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme të vitit 1989. Pavarësisht nga thirrjet e PASOK-ut, opinionet e mbledhura flisnin qartë se Partia Demokracia e Re, pra, rivalja konservatore, e udhëhequr nga Konstandin Micotaqis, po ecte drejt fitores. Për këtë arsye, Papandreu nguli këmbë si mushka dhe arriti të kalonte në Parlament një ligj të ri zgjedhor. Ndryshe nga ligji i vjetër, që nxiste stabilitet politik, duke i dhënë vende ekstra partisë që merrte më shumë vota, ligji i ri ndiqte shembullin e Izraelit, për përfaqësim proporcional puro, duke e bërë të pamundur, për cilëndo parti, të formonte qeveri pa koalicion. Ashtu si në Izrael, tani duhet të jetë të paktën një parti e vogël për të  kurorëzuar mbretin: kjo do të ishte Partia Komuniste, ende staliniste, greke.

Më pas, Greqia vuajti agoninë e tre zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme brenda një viti. Në dy zgjedhjet e para, konservatorët fituan me të njëjtën shpërndarje votash siç kishte fituar PASOK-u katër vjet më parë; por, për shkak të ligjit të ri, ajo nuk mund të formonte qeveri. Udhëheqësi konservator, Micotaqis, u detyrua të hynte në pazare për koalicion me komunistët ekstremistë, në një kohë kur komunizmi po shembej në të gjithë Europën Lindore. Papandreu u kënaq, ndërkohë ai porosiste ministrat e vet të mos bashkëpunonin për kalimin e pushtetit. U zhdukën dokumente zyrtare, traktate shtetërore me vende të tjerë, dhe autovetura zyrtare. Në zgjedhjet e treta të përgjithshme, në prill të vitit 1990, konservatorët fituan me shumicë të madhe, nga më të mëdhatë në Europë, ndërkohë që qeverinë mundën ta krijonin vetëm me një votë më shumë në Parlament. Me ndihmën e Partisë Komuniste, PASOK-u nxiti një valë grevash të përgjithshme, në përpjekje për ta rrëzuar qeverinë e re.

Terrorizmi vazhdonte. Ekonomia po shkatërrohej. Për të rritur subvencionet dhe për të krijuar vende pune për besnikët e PASOK-ut në administratën shtetërore, Papandreu kishte marrë hua, gjatë viteve 1980-të, njëlloj siç kishin marrë udhëheqësit europiano-lindorë gjatë viteve 1970-të. Në vitin 1989, borxhi i jashtëm i Greqisë kishte kapur shifrën e 21.5 miliardë dollarëve, ose 6.5 miliardë më shumë se ai i Hungarisë komuniste, popullsia e së cilës ishte pak më e vogël se ajo e Greqisë. 

Në vitin 1990 u ktheva përsëri në ish-shtëpinë time. Athinën e gjeta të kthyer në një zonë të shkatërruar urbane. Gazetat greke e krahasonin atë me Kajron. Shërbimi telefonik ishte më i keqi në krejt Europën Perëndimore. Në mesin e viteve 1980-të, Papandreu nuk kishte pranuar pjesëmarrjen e disa firmave perëndimore në tenderat për të rindërtuar rrjetin telefonik të Greqisë. Njoftime të vazhdueshme dhe të besueshme thonin se ai ia kishte dhënë kontratën një miku të vet, i cili e kishte përmirësuar disi sistemin, por pjesë-pjesë, duke përdorur pajisje të importuara nga Gjermania Lindore. 

Ndërkohë, po afrohej me shpejtësi dita e votimit në Komitetin Olimpik Ndërkombëtar (KON), për të vendosur se cili qytet do të ishte mikpritësi i Lojërave Olimpike të vitit 1996, me rastin e njëqind vjetorit të tyre. Për shkak se Olimpiada kishte lindur në Athinën e lashtë, dhe për shkak se lojërat moderne përsëri kishin rilindur në Athinë, më 1896, Greqia prej vitesh ishte ndër favoritet për ta fituar votimin. Kur kam jetuar në Athinë në vitet 1980, çdo njeri, automatikisht, mendonte se Athina do të ishte qyteti mikpritës i “Olimpiadës së Artë”. Por terrorizmi, mos-stabiliteti politik dhe një infrastrukturë në shembje, i lanë të shokuar delegatët e KON-së kur shkuan për të vizituar Athinën. Tani vendimi në favor vihej shumë në dyshim.

Qeveria e ligshtë e Micotaqisit iu lut PASOK-ut dhe Partisë Komuniste që ta shtynin valën tjetër të grevave deri pasi të kryhej votimi i KON-së, në Tokio, më 18 shtator 1990. Papandreu u përgjigj përmes një fjalimi që mbajti më 17 shtator 1980, fjalët e të cilit fluturuan dhe arritën deri në Tokio. Para një sheshi të mbushur me punëtorë grevistë, ish-Kryeministri thirri me të madhe: “Poshtë junta e Micotaqisit!”.

Kur u shpall vendimi se lojrat i jepeshin Atlantës, Papandreu menjëherë e cilësoi vendimin “hajni amerikane”. Ndërsa Melina Merkuri, kandidate e PASOK-ut për kryetare bashkie e Athinës, në zgjedhjet e vitit 1990-të, u ankua: “KON-ja donte të dinte edhe sesa do të ishte niveli i ndotjes në Athinë në vitin 1996. E si mundet ta dijë dikush sesi do të jenë gjërat pas gjashtë vjetësh? Si marrin guximin të na e bëjnë këtë pyetje, xhanëm! Cilido që bën të tilla pyetje nuk duhet të jetë në rregull nga trutë e kokës!”. Fjalët e saj më kujtuan atë që i thotë Homeri, luajtur nga Zhyl Dejsin, Ilias, luajtur nga Merkuri, në filmin “Kurrë të Dielën”: “Do të dëshiroja që në mendjen e saj të “fusja arsyen në vend të fantazisë”.”

“Ne grekët jemi njerëzit më të këqinj dhe vendimi i Komitetit Olimpik vërteton se edhe Zoti kërkon të na shkatërrojë” -  më tha me zë të lartë, një ish-komshiu im. Edhe armiqtë e Papandreut, që e patën kuptuar se çfarë po ndodhte në Greqi, në vitet 1980-të, u bënë dhé nga vendimi i KON-së. Pas fatkeqësive mizore të luftës civile dhe të diktaturës ushtarake, që pasuan Luftën e Dytë Botërore, “Olimpiada e Artë” përfundimisht do të vendoste identitetin modern të Greqisë, duke e lidhur atë me lavditë e së kaluarës së lashtë.

----------


## Uriel

Këto lojëra olimpike do të ishin një rast historik dhe mitik prove në historinë greke. Ashtu si në kohët e lashta, krah për krah me garat e atletikës, do të organizoheshin konkurse të poezisë dhe të muzikës, të promovuara nga kompozitorët Teodorakis dhe Haxhidakis. Duke i kthyer lojërat olimpike në Greqi, grekët patën shpresuar t’u rikthenin lojrave intimen, magjiken dhe ndjeshmërinë, që në dekadat e fundit ishin minuar nga bosët e biznesit dhe të komercializmit të madh, si dhe nga rezultatet e larta, nën efektin e stimulantëve. Nëse Athina, atë kohë, ishte në gjendje tepër të vështirë, ne të gjithë e dinim se grekët kishin philotimo, fjalë kjo disi e papërkthyeshme, por që nënkupton vetënderim, që do të siguronte përgatitjen e qytetit për lojërat olimpike, edhe sikur gjithçka të duhej të ndërtohej vetëm në minutat e fundit. Duke iu referuar Atlantës si kryeqyteti i pijeve freskuese, Merkuri tha se KON-ja “zgjodhi Coca-Colën dhe e vuri atë mbi Partenonin”.

Vetë KON-ja ishte e ndërgjegjshme për emocionet dhe ndjenjat që ngjalli vendimi. Për shkak të një ndjenje të fuqishme historike, Athina gjithmonë pati qenë pëlqyera numër një e delegatëve, derisa një studim i posaçëm për këtë çështje  vuri në dukje se, përsa i përket sigurisë dhe infrastrukturës, Athina radhitej e fundit ndër qytetet që konkuronin, duke mbetur edhe prapa Beogradit, kryeqytetit jugosllav, që kercënohej nga një luftë civile iminente. Atlanta nuk i kishte fituar lojërat olimpike; Greqia i kishte humbur ato.

Disa çaste pas shpalljes të vendimit të KON-së dola për një shëtitje në këmbë. I rashë përmes Kopshtit Kombëtar në qendër të Athinës dhe shkova deri te stadiumi i vjetër olimpik, një ngrehinë e vogël dhe prekëse, me mermer të bardhë, ku qenë organizuar Lojërat e vitit 1896. Duke hedhur shikimin brenda, munda të përfytyroja grumbullimin e vogël të atletëve nën brohoritjet e grave, që mbanin kapele kashte në kokë, dhe të filhelenëve pasanikë dhe aristokratë nga Europa, të cilët ishin përgjegjësit për ringjalljen e Lojërave. Në atë kohë Athina pati qenë asgjë më shumë se një fshat piktoresk, me një mjedis të përgjumur osman. Hodha vështrimin nga kurba e ngushtë e pistës në skajin tjetër të stadiumit, përgjatë së cilës atletët duhej të vraponin pa iu përdredhur kaviljet. Dhe fraza që me befi në mend ishte: “Edhe lavdia, një ditë, ikën, fluturon, ajo nuk është e përjetëshme”.

U ktheva. Automjetet gulçonin nga skapamentot një tym tepër të rëndë, plot plumb. Male me qese plastike të zeza, mbushur me plehra, ngriheshin, si pa pikë turpi, në sheshet e betonta ngjyrë hiri, prej ditësh lënë ashtu kapicë, pa u mbledhur, për shkak të grevës. Apartamentet karshi ndriçoheshin me dritë qiriu, sepse punëtorët grevistë të kompanisë të elektrikut kishin ndërprerë korrentin. Ndonëse punëtorët mund të kishin ankesa legjitime, grevat e tyre ishin pjesë e një skene dhe skenari më të madh kaosi dhe konflikti shoqëror, që ishin padyshim mbeturina të sundimit të Papandreut. Shekulli XX ka qenë i pakëndshëm për Greqinë. Ajo është tërhequr prapa nga diktatura të panumërta, nga pushtimi nazist, nga lufta civile, nga një diktaturë tjetër dhe, së fundi, nga sundimi tetëvjeçar i një njeriu që shkatërroi ekonominë e vendit, që i solli vendit të vet te pragu i derës anarkinë e Lindjes së Mesme, dhe luajti kukamshefti dhe e ka kush e ka me parimet e demokracisë.

Në vjeshtën e vitit 1990, Greqia ishte aq shumë pjesë e Ballkanit sa ç’pat qenë gjatë ditëve të sundimit drejtpërdrejtë osman, në fillimet e shekullit XIX. Ajo ishte bërë thjesht një vend tjetër europiano-lindor: me një popullsi tërësisht konfuze, por që kishte filluar t’i hapeshin sytë dhe të shikonte një botë josentimentale, ku efikasiteti dhe puna e madhe, dhe jo më nocionet e lavdisë së shkuar dhe të philotimosë, ishin ato që kishin rëndësi sot. 

Papandreu ka qenë fantazma më origjinale e Ballkanit, njeri i kohëve tona, i cili lëvrinte diku në thellësitë e së kaluarës më të errët: më shumë obstruksionist se kardinali Stepinac, Goce Delçev apo Mbreti Karol. Kurrë nuk do ta harroj dhe nuk do me hiqet nga sytë figura e Papandreut hipur mbi podium, para përkrahësve të vet histerikë, me duart e shtrira drejt përpara, si të ishte vetë Jezu Krishti, me shikimin drejtuar dhe të ngulur lart në qiell: viktima e përjetshme e persekucionit turk dhe amerikan. Ashtu si Enver Hoxha, tirani karizmatik i Shqipërisë, Papandreu ishte djali i llastuar i një familjeje të kamur, që ishte dërguar jashtë për shkollim (Hoxha pati qenë në Francë), e që, kur u kthye në vendlindje, turfullonte tërë urrejtje, duke hedhur poshtë petkun perëndimor. Papandreu kurrë nuk ka qenë mizor fizikisht, ndryshe nga Hoxha, që pati qenë një vrasës masiv. Papandreu nuk u bë as diktator, megjithëse i shkelte, si pa të keq, dispozitat garantuese kushtetuese. Majat më të thepisura të Greqisë zbuten nga Deti Mesdhe. Atje, ngjitur, munda të kërkoja e të zbuloja fillimet e disa proceseve, që u poqën diku tjetër në Ballkan, si dhe në Lindjen e Mesme.

Por, në vitin 1992, erdhi kriza maqedone, si për t’i vënë vulën shpirtit të vërtetë ballkanik të Greqisë. Në fakt, ajo kishte vite që po majisej. Si çështje më vete, Maqedonia kishte dalë në kohët e vona të historisë moderne greke, prandaj edhe evokonte një dinamikë veçanërisht të fuqishme. Siç theksonte studiuesi grek, Evangjelis Kofos, Greqia kishte qenë e kënaqur me kufirin e vet verilindor, duke shënuar se, populli në Jugosllavi ishte sllav, atje nuk kishte grekë etnikë, të shtypur, si në Shqipëri. Prandaj, sugjeronte Kofos, Greqia (ndryshe nga Bullgaria) me kohë kishte dëshiruar dhe përfytyruar ta kishte zgjidhur dilemën e vet maqedone. Por, kur u duk qartë se nacionalizmi “maqedon”, i nxitur nga Titoja dhe i inkurajuar për ta shkëputur Maqedoninë sllave psikologjikisht nga Bullgaria, kishte marrë rrugën e vet, Greqia u ndje e kërcënuar. Grekët nuk çanin kokën nëse në kufijtë e vet kishte “sllavë” ose “serbë të jugut”, por “maqedonët jugosllavë” i krijonin shqetësim, sepse Maqedoni quhej provinca në zonën veriore të vetë Greqisë, që lidhej me Aleksandrin e Madh. Kur, aty nga fundi i vitit 1991, Maqedonia jugosllave deklaroi pavarësinë si “Maqedoni”, Greqia u çmend fare. Me qindra mijëra njerëz dolën në demonstrata nëpër rrugët e Selanikut, ushtria greke filloi “manovra ushtarake” në kufi. Meqënëse qeveria e Micotaqisit kishte një shumicë fare të dobët parlamentare dhe ndodhej nën sulmet e parreshtura të PASOK-ut, Micotaqisi nuk mundi të tërhiqej kollaj nga kjo çështje.

Megjithatë, Greqia nuk ishte pa shpresë. PASOK-u po kalonte përmes një procesi reformues, i cili duhej të ishte bërë me kohë. Dhe në partinë konservatore, Demokracia e Re, ishte e qartë se Micotaqisi do të bëhej i fundit i “oligarkëve” të stilit Karamanlis.  Po merrte fund “paleo-politiki”, politika e vjetër. Më së fundi, Perestrojka po mbërrinte në Greqi. Opinionmbledhësja Dhimitras shihte dëshmi të një “mentaliteti apolitik, jupi, disi profesionist”, që kishte filluar të zinte rrënjë në radhët e rinisë.

Rrugë tjetër për të ecur përpara nuk kishte. Athina, Pireu dhe Selaniku ishin bërë qytete të shëmtuara, të ndyra dhe të shkatërruara, që kishin nevojë jashtëzakonisht të madhe për modernizim. Rrugët pa jetë dhe të zbrazta të Pireut, të mbushura plot me karroca, egsistonin vetëm në celuloidin bardhezi të filmit “Kurrë të Dielën”. Shtëpia e vogël, pranë një peme të rrëzuar për tokë dhe një varreze turke, ku dikur pati jetuar Lorenc Darrëll, në ishullin e Rodit, ndodhej tani andej nga fundi i rrugës, edhe ajo tani e infektuar nga virusi i reklamave të neonta të diskove dhe të restoranteve fast-food, shumë më të shëmtuar se cilido prej harqeve të këmbëve të shkronjës “M”, tek restorantet Macdonald. Po rrudheshin e tkurreshin, nga viti në vit, kilometrat e pafund të plazheve të virgjëra në arqipelagun grek. Sikur vitet 1980-të të kishin sjellë një administrim të pranueshëm dhe të vendosur, dhe jo plaçkitje orientale, mitet mund të ishin ruajtur disi më gjatë. “Shekulli po i afrohej mbylljes, - shkruan Leon Skiacki rreth Selanikut të para një qind vjetësh, - si vjedhurazi, si pa u ndjerë, Perëndimi po penetron me ngadalë, duke u përpjekur ta ndjellë Lindjen me mrekullitë e veta.” 

Kisha një ndjenjë se kësaj here ai mund të kishte sukses.

----------


## Uriel

*EPILOG
*
Rruga për në Adrianopojë

“Gjithë pasditen ecëm me shpejtësi, madje me ngut drejt Jugut, nëpër një rrugë të keqe sa zbëhet. Presioni atmosferik ishte i ulët dhe ajri ishte rënduar, sikur të qe ngarkuar me frymëmarrjen e gjeneratave të panumërta të të vdekurve”, shkruan Xhon Riid, në përshkrimin për pllajën e Thrakës. 

Në fundin e viteve 1990, nga Athina u ktheva në Selanik, dhe prej andej mora rrugën për në Lindje. Autobusi më të cilin udhëtoja rrëngëllinte përmes fushave të përgjumura, ngjyrë kafe të duhanit të tharë, rrethuar anash me plepa dhe me oleandra që po thaheshin, dhe që tundeshin e shkonin sa andej-kendëj nga era që ngrinte përpjetë shtëllunga pluhuri. Nga e majta lartoheshin vargmalet shkëmborë, të kuqërremë, të Rodopit, mbushur me likene të pazhvilluara, gati ngjitur për tokë. Pas tyre shtrihej Bullgaria. Nga e djathta ishte Deti Egje, ngjyrë blu të lehtë, dremitës. Fusha e ngushtë që shtrihej e zgjatohej midis këtyre të dyve kishte dëgjuar daullet e kushedi sesa ushtrive, që përparonin ose tërhiqeshin. Ushtarët greke, që udhëtonin me të njëjtin autobus, mbanin varur në qafë kryqe të mëdhej bizantin prej ari. Radioja e ngritur në kupë qiellit të shurdhonte me një muzikë e ritëm nga Azia e Vogël. Drama, Filipi, Kavalla, Ksanthi, Komotini, Aleksandropullos: vende të majisura shëmtuar me sheshe betoni dhe neone, të ngarkuara, si kundër vullnetit të tyre, me madhështi historike, vende ku, në dekadën e fundit të shekullit XX, fëmijëve vazhdonin t’u mësonin për mendësh, në mënyrë mekanike.

Në Komotini, disa gra turke, me shami të zeza në kokë, kaluan pranë dritares së autobusit, nga ana ime. Atje pashë xhami të rrënuara, të rrethuara, si në burg, nga blloqe të larta apartamentesh nga të tria anët, përballë varrezave ortodokse greke, që ishin të pastra, të qendisura bukur, me lulishte dhe bar, nën mbikëqyrjen mbrojtëse të një numri qiparizesh. “Exo Turkos” (jashtë turqit), lexonte një parullë greqisht e shkruar me bojë, në një bllok muri prej katramaje.

Në Aleksandropullos, autobusi mori drejtimin nga Veriu, gjatë kufirit greko-turk, të Lumit Evros. Emrat e bukur të lashtësisë u kishin zënë rob të tanishmen qyteteve të tjerë si, Sufi dhe Orestia. Më pas pashë një çerdhe me minare dhe kupola xhamish, që dalloheshin kushedi sa kilometra larg, nga fushat me luledielli, që pothuajse ishte pjekur, nga ana greke e kufirit. I pari takim qe me një varg qytetesh të mëdha islamike, që shtrihen përgjatë gjithë rrugës deri në Indi - Adrianopojë (si thirrej asokohe vendin nga kalonte e ku përfundonte rruga e mëndafshtë - shën.përk.). Kisha mbërritur kështu në derën e pasme, të harruar të Europës.

Në pikën kufitare, nën një flamur kuq flakë, standard, me gjysmë hëne, varej një fotografi e dalë boje e Gazit (udhëheqësit) Qemal Ataturk, themeluesit të Republikës turke. Ai i ngjante një drakule ariane, i ngjeshur në një xhaketë të zezë, si për darkë zyrtare, me shikimin e ngulur tek unë, nën një palë vetulla të trasha, me një culluf të vogël flokësh të zbardhur në majë të kokës, që fliste për një origjinë të përzier maqedone.

“Perandoria turke është zhdukur në histori. Një Turqi e re ka lindur tani” - deklaronte Ataturku më 1922-shin. - Vendet mund të ndryshojnë, por qytetërimi është një... Rënia e Perandorisë Osmane filloi ditën kur, e fryrë nga krenaria e triumfit të vet ndaj Perëndimit, ajo preu lidhjet me kombet europiane. Ky ishte gabimi që ne nuk do ta përsërisim më”. Ataturku e siguroi popullin e vet se qytetërimi turk tani ishte “drejt një rruge të qartë, të qëndrueshme..., duke ecur me vendosmëri nga Lindja për në Perëndim.” Ky marshim, megjithatë, është ndalur për periudha të gjata, dhe kanë mbetur ende edhe shumë kilometra për t’u përshkuar. Kapërceva në anën tjetër të një lumi të gjërë, që rridhte ngadalë e qetë. Në mesin e urës ndodhej një vend-truproje mermeri, osmane, me mbishkrime arabe, nën të cilën, një ushtar i armatosur dhe me uniformë ngjyrë kaki, me helmetë të bardhë në kohë, qëndronte pa lëvizur, si statujë. Shprehja e fytyrës së ushtarit reflektonte krenari dhe bindje, dukej se ishte i zoti për egërsi të madhe. 

U futa në rrugët e mbushura me njerëz të Adrianopojës, të shkrumbuara nga vapa, të mbytura nga pluhuri i verës dhe nga balta e shiu i parreshtur i dimrit. Tani kisha hyrë tepër thellë në brendësi të vendit për t’u ndikuar nga erërat e buta të Egjeut. I hodha vështrimin tabelave të rrugës:

Bulgaristan, 18 kilometra
Yunanistan (Greqia), 5 kilometra
Istanbul, 235 kilometra

E themeluar nga Perandori romak, Hadrian, në vitin 125 të erës së re, në pikëkryqin strategjik të Europës dhe Azisë, Adrianopoja ka qenë gjithmonë në qendër të vëmendjes. Në mënyrë të përsëritur, ajo është rrethuar nga kryqëtarët e Kryqëzatave. Më vonë ajo u bë kryeqyteti i parë i Perandorisë Osmane. Prej këtu, Mehmeti pushtues marshoi mbi kryeqytetin greko-bizantin të Konstandinopojës, i cili është i Turqisë që nga ajo kohë. Gjatë tri dekadave të para të shekullit XX, për gazetarët ka patur pak periudha dhe vende më të mira se “Adrianopoja”. Në Luftën e Parë Ballkanike, të vitit 1912, trupat bullgare dhe serbe ia morën Adrianopojën turqve osmanë; më vonë, në Luftën e Dytë Ballkanike, të vitit 1913, turqit e rimorën atë, për ta humbur përsëri përballë një ushtrie pushtuese greke, në vitin 1920. Më 1922, para se forcat e Ataturkut ta rimerrnin përfundimisht Adrianopojën, Ernest Heminguej kaloi një nga netët më të rënda të jetës së tij atje, i sëmurë nga malaria, për ditë të tëra mbledhur kruspull në një shtrat të mbushur me morra. E gjithë agonia e konfliktit greko-turk mund të përmblidhet në përshkrimin që ai u bëri refugjatëve grekë, “të cilët ecnin qorrazi, nëpër shi”.

Sot janë kthyer refugjatët e Heminguejit, por kësaj radhe ata janë turq. Në fillimin e verës të vitit 1989, regjimi i ashpër komunist i Bullgarisë, duke kryer aktin më të madh dhe të fundit kriminal të tij, me dhunë përzuri për në Turqi mbi 100 mijë turq etnikë. “Ata na qëlluan me armë dhe na lëshuan qentë” - na tha një refugjat, duke na treguar shenjat e kafshimit të qenve në duar dhe këmbë. 

Shkova në kampin e refugjatëve, te stacioni i hekurudhës. Qeveria turke kishte siguruar strehim në parafabrikate, në shkolla, si dhe tesha të reja për refugjatët. Para aparatit tim fotografik u mblodhën tre nxënës shkolle, dy të veshur me këmisha të bardha dhe kollare të zeza, dhe një vajzë e re, me përparëse të zezë dhe jakë të bardhë. Të gjithë kishin zy dhe flokë pis të zinj. Në sfondin ndërmjet shtëpive të tyre të përkohshme shquheshin automjete transporti. Këta fëmijë refugjatë pozuan për mua me aq durim dhe qetësi, si të ishin statuja, pa pikë shprehje në fytyrë, a thua se ishin në gjendje të prisnin kështu, pa lëvizur, përjetësisht.

Adrianopopja nuk ndodhej në ndonjë udhëkryq strategjik. Në hartat ndërkombëtare qyteti gjendet me emrin turk, Erdin, emër që nuk thotë asgjë tërheqëse për veshët e anglishtfolësve. Kështu, Adrianopoja kishte pushuar së qeni njëri nga emrat vendorë më të famshëm të historisë: si një fotografi e errët që humbet nën pullaz; një vend i izoluar, i prapambetur, diku atje në fund të botës.

Megjithatë, ai vend kishte disa avantazhe. Për shkak se zhvillimi modern, nga ana arkitekturore, thjesht e kishte anashkaluar dhe lënë prapa, Adrianopoja kishte mbetur relativisht e virgjër, si në origjinë: një qytet si prej lodre, me rrugica kalldrëmi, me pazare të mbuluara, me qepena, me çati mbuluar me tjegulla, dhe me disa nga xhamitë më të mrekullueshme të Turqisë. Mbi të gjitha godinat lartohej, sikur po zaptonte qiellin, masivi i Xhamisë Selimijë, Xhamia e Sulltan Selimit, projektuar në vitin 1568 nga arkitekti i Sulltanit, Sinani, i cili kishte ndërtuar disa nga tempujt që rrethonin kishën Hagia Sofia në Stamboll. Minaret e tyre qëndronin drejt, krenare, si gjeneralët para oborreve të heshtur dhe të zbrazët. Në muzg, kur salla nën kupolë e xhamisë mbushej me besimtarë, dhe kënga hipnotike e vargjeve të Kuranit jehonte në të gjithë pazaret, për herë të parë gjatë gjithë udhëtimit tim, për mua u bë i prekshëm dinamizmi i Islamit. Inati përvëlues i serbëve, rumunëve, bullgarëve dhe grekëve, këtu egzistonte thjesht si kujtesë. Të gjithë ishin të qetë dhe të sjellshëm, kishin një qëndrim dhe pamje të vetëkënaqur, por me dinjitet, që kuptova se ishte luksi i fituesit. Turqit nuk kshin karakter agresiv luftënxitës, ata e kishin përfunduar shtypjen e të tjerëve.

“A nuk është shndërruar sot në një tip Perandorie Osmane mbretëria e vendlindjes sime?”, pyeste shkrimtari me origjinë ruse dhe fitues i çmimit Nobel, Jozef Brodski, duke dyshuar se mos fati i Turqisë osmane mund të ndillte diçka të ngjashme për Rusinë. Për Brodskin, Turqia ishtë kthyer në një tokë të “plaçkitur” nga e kaluara, që egziston vetëm në një “të tanshme të shkallës së tretë”, që nga koha kur shkopi i despotizmit lindor udhëtoi drejt Veriut, për në Kremlin, pas Luftës së Parë Botërore. Ndonëse Brodski nuk e çoi me tej këtë krahasim, ishin tepër të qëlluara paralelet që u hoqën ndërmjet rënies së Perandorisë Osmane dhe rënies së Perandorisë Sovjetike. Abdyl Hamidi, sulltani turk i periudhës 1876-1909, ka qenë, në fillimet e sundimit të vet, një reformator i kujdesshëm, njëlloj si Nikita Hrushovi. Por, si Leonid Brezhnjevi, ai shpejt e tërhoqi sulltanatin prapa, dhe i futi thellë në tokë themelet e murit të vjetër të terrorit (që, siç do të dilte më vonë, ishte thelbësore) edhe për një gjeneratë tjetër. Elita personale e Abdyl Hamidit, si ajo e Brezhnjevit, në mënyrë sekrete, komplotuan dhe përgatitën tranzicionin shoqëror, që do të duhej të pasonte. Enver Pasha dhe xhonturqit, si Mihail Gorbaçovi dhe aleatët e vet, i diktuan reformat nga lart-poshtë, me shpresën se, në këtë mënyrë, ata ruanin perandorinë në një formë më të lirë, përmes liberalizimeve dramatike. Por plani nuk u eci. Më të fuqishme dolën forcat centrifugale, që i shtynë popullsitë e kësaj perandorie të kërkonin pavarësi të plotë, por që donin të tërhiqeshin e shkonin prapa në të kaluarën më shumë se të shikonin e të shkonin përpara, drejt së ardhmes. Ata iu frikësuan demonstruesve të rrugës. Revolucioni xhonturk, në fakt, i zhverësoi vetë turqit e ri. Duhet të dilnte një njeri i ri, një figurë e re: Ataturku.

Siç e ka përshkruar biografi i tij, Lordi Kinros, Ataturku kishte vizionin “e një kombi të ri (dhe modern) turk, të çliruar, të shkëputur, një herë e mirë, nga plagët mavi të gjymtyrëve të stërzgjatura, për të rigjeneruar veten si një trup kompakt, i shëndetshëm, me rrënjët në tokën e mirë të paraardhësve të vet.”

Cilido që do ta drejtonte dhe do ta nxirrte Rusinë nga kaosi duhet të ishte një Ataturk, një produkt i sistemit reaksionar, i cili, megjithatë, arriti ta kuptonte se trungu i kombit kishte shpenzuar dhe humbur aq shumë burime për të mbajtur bashkë perandorinë, sa që do të duhej një epokë e tërë, ndoshta një shekull, për të kryer detyrën e rëndë dhe të lodhshme të arritjes dhe të ecjes me hapin e botës.

Deri në vitin 1918, kur u shemb Perandoria Osmane, turqishtja pati qenë një gjuhë e huaj, tepër e rëndësishme, për diplomatët dhe gazetarët. Pastaj, brenda një periudhe tmerrësisht të shkurtër, ajo u bë thjesht një gjuhë tjetër, e parëndësishme, e panjohur, në tretësi. Kur bota po lëvizte në një epokë ku politika po kridhej përherë e më shumë nën ekonomi dhe nën konkurencën e tregtisë, a do t’i bashkohej gjuha ruse turqishtes, në errësirë dhe tretësi? 

A kishte mundur të konsumohej, përfundimisht, helmi i despotizmit dhe i rrënimit lindor, që kishte rrjedhur nga Bizanti te Pallati i Sulltanit, deri në Kremlin?

Kisha një ndjenjë se po. Këtu, në fundin e botës, në një vend, rënia e të cilit i dha shekullit XX drejtimin e tmerrshëm që mori, nuk hasej shumë optimizëm te njerëzit që takova gjatë udhëtimit tim. Ai, optimizmi, do të vinte, por e kishte radhën pak më vonë. Sic shënova më parë, shpërbërja me dhunë e Jugosllavisë dhe turbullitë që, me siguri, do të vazhdonin në shtetet ballkanikë, më kujtuan një rresht nga “Jeta dhe Vdekja e Mbretit Xhon”, të Shekspirit: “Një qiell kaq i zymtë nuk mund të pastrohet pa një stuhi”. Historitë e konflikteve etnike, të fryra nga vdekja për së gjalli e komunizmit, e kishin errësuar dhe zymtuar aq shumë qiellin e Ballkanit sa që tani, me keqardhje, do të duhej një stuhi për ta pastruar.

Dhe me siguri që do ta pastronte.

Ndjeva një lodhje të jashtëzakonëshme; nuk doja të ndiqja më asnjë ëndërr timen, me përjashtim të ëndrrrave më personale dhe më materialiste. Megjithëse njerëzit gjithmonë kanë qenë të motivuar nga shpresa e një jete më të mirë, për vete dhe për fëmijët e tyre, ata kurrë më parë nuk janë dukur kaq të vendosur, dhe kaq të aftë politikisht, për të mos pranuar asgjë më pak se kaq. Njohuria, më në fund, po i shpërthente dyert e këtyre kombeve të shtypur. Kohëra më të mira do të vijnë.

----------

